# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  معنى حديث خلق الله آدم على صورته وهل صح حديث خلق الله آدم على صورة الرحمن ؟

## مسلم طالب العفو

خلق الله آدم على صورته
السؤال:
قال رسول الله ]-: (إن الله خلق على صورة الرحمن).قال عنه الألباني: منكر.
هل المقصود هنا الله -عز وجل-، أم ما المعنى؟ 
الجواب:
دكتور ياسر برهامى 
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد،
الرواية الصحيحة (خلق الله آدم على صورته)، والضمير يعود على آدم على أصح أقوال العلماء؛ لأنه أقرب مذكور، ومن فسرها بمعنى صورة الرحمن كما في الرواية الضعيفة التي ذكرتها، فلا يلزم عنده التشبيه، بل هي كما قال النبي ]- في أهل الجنة (إن أول زمرة يدخلون الجنة على صورة القمر ليلة البدر، ثم الذين يلونهم على أشد كوكب دري في السماء إضاءة)، والخلاف في هذه المسألة سائغ
موقع صوت السلف
قال الخلاف سائغ لان البعض من العلماء صحح الحديث ولكن على قاعدة اهل السنة فى الايمان بصفات الله تعالى
على ما يليق بالله تعالى و عدم المشابهه

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

هذا الكلام خلاف ما جرى عليه المتقدمون في الاعتقاد

----------


## أم هانئ

**سئل الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين -رحمه الله تعالى -: ما معنى قول النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم:[إن الله خلق آدم على صورته]؟

فأجاب بقوله:
( هذا الحديث أعنى قول النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم :[إن الله خلق آدم على صورته]ثابت فى الصحيح ومن المعلوم أنه لا يراد به ظاهره بإجماع المسلمين والعقلاء؛لأن الله عز وجل وسع كرسيه السماوات والأرض وهىكلها بالنسبة للكرسى-موضع القدمين- كحلقة ألقيت فى فلاة من الأرض،وفضل العرش على الكرسى كفضل الفلاة على هذه الحلقة فما ظنك برب العالمين؟لا أحد يحيط به وصفا ولا تخيلا ومن هذا وصفه لا يمكن أن يكون على صورة آدم ستون ذراعا لكن يحتمل على أحد معنين:

الأول: أن الله خلق آدم على صورة اختارها،وأضافها إلى نفسه تعالى تكريما وتشريفا.
الثانى: أن المراد خلق آدم على صورته تعالى من حيث الجملة ومجرد كونه على صورته لا يقتضى المماثلة 
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:[إن أول زمرة تدخل الجنة على صورة القمر ليلة البدر،ثم الذين يلونهم على أضوء كوكب فى السماء]ولا يلزم أن تكون هذه الزمرة مماثلة للقمر؛لأن القمر أكبر من أهل الجنة بكثير فإنهم يدخلون الجنة طولهم ستون ذراعا،فليسوا مثل القمر. ) انتهـى
كتاب : ( فتاوى العقيدة).......سؤال رقم: 45/ص رقم 88.
** و قال عبداللطيف بن محمد بن أحمد بن أبى الربيع فى كتابه : ( نظم الفرائد مما فى سلسلتى الألبانى من الفوائد) ص 23 الجزء الأول/باب : مرجع الضمير فى قوله (خلق آدم على صورته) 
1-عن أبى هريرة رضى الله عنه عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:(خلق الله آدم على صورته،طوله ستون ذراعا........)الحدي  ---صحيح الصحيحة رقم(449).

*فائــدة :
قال الحافظ فى الفتح: (وهذه الرواية تؤيد قول من قال:إن الضميرلآدم والمعنى:أن الله-تعالى-أوجده على الهيئة التى خلقه عليها،،لم ينتقل فى النشأة أحوالا،ولا تردد فى الأرحام أطوارا كذريته
بل خلقه الله رجلا كاملا سويامن أول ما نفخ فيه الروح،ثم عقب ذلك بقوله :(طوله ستون ذراعا)فعاد الضمير أيضا على آدم.)
قلت : وقد فصل القول فى ذلك ابن حبان عقب الحديث فراجعه؛ فإنه مفيد.

وأما حديث:(خلق الله آدم على صورة الرحمن) فهو منكر[كما بينته بتفصيل فى الضعيفة برقم(1175و1176)ولم يوفق فى تصحيحه مؤلف كتاب (عقيدةأهل الإيمان فى خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن)......اهـ

** قال الشيخ الألبانى فى(( السلسلة الضعيفةوالموضوع  ة))(3/316 )معلقا على الحديث رقم:1176 (( - " لا تقبحوا الوجه ; فإن ابن آدم خلق على صورة الرحمن عز وجل " .ضعيف أخرجه الآجري في " الشريعة " ( ص 315 ) و ابن خزيمة في " التوحيد " ( ص 27 )
و الطبراني في " الكبير " ( 3/206/2 ) و الدارقطني في كتاب " الصفات " ( 64/48)
و البيهقي في " الأسماء و الصفات " ( ص 291 ) من طرق عن جرير بن عبد الحميدعن الأعمش عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت عن عطاء بن أبي رباح عن ابن عمر مرفوعا .
و هذا إسناد رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين و لكن له أربع علل ، ذكر ابن خزيمة ثلاثة منها فقال :
إحداها : أن الثوري قد خالف الأعمش في إسناده فأرسله الثوري و لم يقل : " عن ابن عمر " .
و الثانية : أن الأعمش مدلس لم يذكر أنه سمعه من حبيب بن أبي ثابت .
و الثالثة : أن حبيب بن أبي ثابت أيضا مدلس لم يعلم أنه سمعه من عطاء ثم قال :
" فمعنى الخبر - إن صح من طريق النقل مسندا - أن ابن آدم خلق على الصورة التي
خلقها الرحمن حين صور آدم ثم نفخ فيه الروح " .
قلت : و العلة الرابعة : هي جرير بن عبد الحميد فإنه و إن كان ثقة كما تقدم فقد
ذكر الذهبي في ترجمته من " الميزان " أن البيهقي ذكر في " سننه " في ثلاثين حديثا لجرير بن عبد الحميد قال :
" قد نسب في آخر عمره إلى سوء الحفظ " .قلت : و إن مما يؤكد ذلك أنه رواه مرة عند ابن أبي عاصم ( رقم 518 ) بلفظ :(( على صورته ))" . لم يذكر " الرحمن " . و هذا الصحيح المحفوظ عن النبي صلى الله
عليه وسلم من الطرق الصحيحة عن أبي هريرة ، و المشار إليها آنفا ....... )) انتهى .

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

قال ابن قتيبة في تأويل مختلف الحديث – في سرد لأقوال الأئمة في تأويل هذا الحديث – ومنها ( أن المراد أن الله خلق آدم على صورة الوجه , قال : وهذا لا فائدة فيه , والناس يعلمون أن الله تبارك وتعالى خلق آدم على خلق ولده , وجهه على وجوههم , وزاد قوم في الحديث أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام مر برجل يضرب وجه رجل آخر , فقال ( لا تضربه , فإن الله تعالى خلق آدم عليه الصلاة والسلام على صورته ) أي صورة المضروب , وفي هذا القول من الخلل ما في الأول )( 8 ) .

قلت : هذه الزيادة التي ذكرها ابن قتيبة في حديث الصورة وهي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرَّ برجل يضرب رجل آخر , فقال ( لا تضربه ) . لم أقف عليها , وقد قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ( هذا شيء لا أصل له , ولا يعرف في شيء من كتب الحديث )( 9 ) .

وقد قال الطبراني في كتاب السنة : حدثنا عبدالله بن أحمد بن حنبل قال ( قال رجل لأبي : إن رجلاً قال : خلق الله آدم على صورته , أي صورة الرجل , فقال : كذب , هذا قول الجهمية , وأي فائدة في هذا )( 10 ) .

وقد نقل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية عن الشيخ محمد الكرخي الشافعي أنه قال في كتابه " الفصول في الأصول عن الأئمة الفحول إلزاماً لذوي البدع والفضول " ما نصه ( فأما تأويل من لم يتابعه عليه الأئمة فغير مقبول , وإن صدر ذلك عن إمام معروف غير مجهول , نحو ما ينسب إلى أبي بكر محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة في تأويل الحديث ( خلق آدم على صورته ) فإنه يفسر ذلك بذلك التأويل , ولم يتابعه عليه من قبله من أئمة الحديث , لما رويناه عن أحمد رحمه الله , ولم يتابعه أيضاً من بعد ... ) 

ثم قال شيخ الإسلام ( قلت : فقد ذكر الحافظ أبو موسى المديني فيما جمعه من مناقب الإمام المقلب بقوام السنة أبي القاسم إسماعيل بن محمد التميمي صاحب كتاب الترغيب والترهيب , قال : سمعته يقول : أخطأ محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة في حديث الصورة , ولا يطعن عليه بذلك بل لا يؤخذ عنه فحسب . قال أبو موسى : أشار بذلك إلى أنه قلَّ من إمام إلا وله زلة , فإذا ترك ذلك الإمام لأجل زلته , ترك كثير من الأئمة , وهذا لا ينبغي أن يفعل )( 11 ) .

وقال الذهبي رحمه الله في السير – في ترجمة محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة – ( وكتابه في التوحيد مجلد كبير , وقد تأول في ذلك حديث الصورة , فليعذر من تأول بعض الصفات , وأما السلف فما خاضوا في التأويل بل آمنوا وكفوا , وفوضوا علم ذلك إلى الله ورسوله , ولو أن كل من أخطأ في اجتهاده – مع صحة إيمانه وتوخيه لاتباع الحق – أهدرناه , وبدعناه , لقل من يسلم من الأئمة معنا , رحم الله الجميع بمنه وكرمه )( 12 ) .

وقد ساق شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في نقض التأسيس ثلاثة عشر وجهاً لإبطال هذا القول : 

· منها : أنه في مثل هذا لا يصلح إفراد الضمير , فإن الله خلق آدم على صورة بنيه كلهم فتخصيص واحد لم يتقدم له ذكر بأن الله خلق آدم على صورته في غاية البعد , لا سيما وقوله ( وإذا قاتل أحدكم .. وإذا ضرب أحدكم ) عام في كل مضروب , والله خلق آدم على صورهم جميعهم , فلا معنى لإفراد الضمير , وكذلك قوله ( لا يقولن أحدكم قبح الله وجهك ووجه من أشبه وجهك ) عام في كل مخاطب , والله قد خلقهم كلهم على صورة آدم .

· ومنها : أن ذرية آدم خلقوا على صورة آدم , لم يخلق آدم على صورهم , فإن مثل هذا الخطاب إنما يقال فيه : خلق الثاني المتأخر في الوجود على صورة الأول المتقدم وجوده , لا يقال : إنه خلق الأول على صورة الثاني المتأخر في الوجود , كما يقال : خلق الخلق على غير مثال أو نسيج هذا على منوال هذا .

· ومنها : أنه إذا أريد مجرد المشابهة لآدم وذريته لم يحتج إلى لفظ خلق على كذا , فإذ هذه العبارة إنما تستعمل فيما فطر على مثال غيره , بل يقال إن وجهه يشبه وجه آدم , أو فإن صورته تشبه صورة آدم .

· ومنها : أنه لو كانت علة النهي عن شتم الوجه وتقبيحه أنه يشبه وجه آدم لنهى أيضاً عن الشتم والتقبيح وسائر الأعضاء , لا يقولن أحدكم قطع الله يدك ويد من أشبه يدك ... إلخ ما ذكره( 13 ) .
______________________________  _____________
8 ) تأويل مختلف الحديث ص ( 319 ) .
9 ) نقض التأسيس ج3 ( مخطوط ) .
10 ) ميزان الاعتدال ( 1/603 ) .
11 ) نقض التأسيس ج3 ( مخطوط ) .
12 ) سير أعلام النبلاء ( 14/374 ) .
13 ) نقض التأسيس ج3 ( مخطوط ) . 
المصدر: حديث الصورة رواية ودراية 

بقلم الشيخ الدكتور بندر بن نافع العبدلي 

جامعة الإمام بالقصيم

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

قال الإمام أحمد – لما ذكر له قول أبي ثور المتقدم – ( من قال : إن الله خلق آدم على صورة آدم فهو جهمي , وأيُّ صورة كانت لآدم قبل أن يخلقه ؟ )( 18 ) .

وقال ابن قتيبة – بعد ذكره لهذا القول – ( ولو كان المراد هذا , ما كان في الكلام فائدة , ومن يشك في أن الله تعالى خلق الإنسان على صورته , والسباع على صورها , الأنعام على صورها )( 19 ) .

وقد ساق شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية لفساد هذا القول تسعة أوجه في كتابه نقض التأسيس , أذكر منها ثلاثة وهي كافية في إبطاله : 

· أحدها : أنه إذا قيل : إذا فاتل أحدكم فليجتنب الوجه فإن الله خلق آدم على صورة آدم , أولا تقبحوا الوجه , ولا يقل أحدكم قبح الله وجهك ووجه من أشبه وجهك ,فإن الله خلق آدم على صورة آدم , كان هذا من أفسد الكلام , فإنه لا يكون بين العلة والحكم مناسبة أصلاً , فإن كون آدم مخلوقاً على صورة آدم , فأي تفسير فسر به فليس في ذلك مناسبة للنهي عن ضرب وجوه بنية , ولا عن تقبيحها وتقبيح ما يشبهها , وإنما دخل التلبيس بهذا التأويل حيث فرق الحديث المروي ( إذا قاتل أحدكم فليتق الوجه ) مفرداً , وروي قوله ( إن الله خلق آدم على صورته ) مفرداً , أما مع أداء الحديث على وجهه فإن عود الضمير إلى آدم يمنع فيه , وذلك أن خلق آدم على صورة آدم سواء كان فيه تشريف لآدم أو كان فيه إخبار مجرد بالواقع فلا بناسب هذا الحكم .

· الوجه الثاني : أن الله خلق سائر أعضاء آدم على صورة آدم , فلو كان مانعاً من ضرب الوجه أو تقبيحه لوجب أن يكون مانعاً من ضرب سائر الوجوه وتقبيح سائر الصور , وهذا معلوم الفساد في العقل والدين , وتعليل الحكم الخاص بالعلة المشتركة من أقبح الكلام , وإضافة ذلك إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يصدر إلا عن جهل عظيم أو نفاق شديد , إذ لا خلاف في علمه وحكمته وحسن كلامه وبيانه .

· الوجه الثالث : أن هذا تعليل للحكم بما يوجب نفيه , وهذا من أعظم التناقض , وذلك أنهم تأولوا الحديث على أن آدم لم يخلق من نطفة وعلقة ومضغة , وعلى أنه لم يتكون في مدة طويلة بواسطة العناصر , بَنوه قد خلقوا من نطفة ثم من علقة ثم من مضغة , وخلقوا في مدة عناصر الأرض , فإن كانت العلة المانعة من ضرب الوجه وتقبيحه كونه خلق على ذلك الوجه , وهذه العلة منتفية في بينه , فينبغي أن يجوز ضرب وجوه بنيه وتقبيحها لانتفاء العلة فيها أن آدم هو الذي خلق على صورة دونهم , إذ هم لم يخلقوا كما خلق لآدم على صورهم التي هم عليها بل نقلوا من نطفة إلى علقة إلى مضغة .. إلخ( 20 ) .

والعجب أن ابن حجر في الفتح قال ( وزعم بعضهم أن الضمير يعود على آدم , أي على صفته , أي خلقه موصوفاً بالعلم الذي فضل به الحيوان وهذا محتمل )( 21 ) .

قال الشيخ التويجري رحمه الله ( وما أبعده من الاحتمال وإنما هو قول باطل مردود بالنص على أن الله خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن )( 22 ) .

قلت : وهو كما قال , إلا أن حديث ( على صورة الرحمن ) قد تقدم أنه لا يصح .
______________________________  _______________

18 ) طبقات الحنابلة ( 1/309 ) .
19 ) تأويل مختلف الحديث ص ( 318 ) .
20 ) بيان تأسيس الجهمية ج3 ( مخطوط ) .
21 ) فتح الباري ( 5/183 ) .
22 ) عقيدة أهل الإيمان ص ( 15 ) . 
__________________

المصدر السابق

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

جزاك الله خيرا
اولا اشكرك  على الاضافات والنقول السلفية المصدر 
ولكن أقول لك أن شأن الصورة كشأن اليد و القدم و ...........
وراجع كلام الاخت أم هانى وما نقلته عن العلامة العثيمين 
تجده موافق لما ذكرت 
وان هذا قول لاهل السنة لم يكن مخالف للاجماع

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

بل راجع انت كلام ابن عثيمين واراك خلطت بينه وبين ما نقل الالباني عن ابن حجر

----------


## أبو القاسم المحمادي

هذا جواب شافٍ للشيخ ابن عثيمين، انظر المرفقات.

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

جزاك الله خيراً أبا قاسم ..
ولم يرد في كلام ابن عثيمين لدى ذكره وجوه دلالة الحديث أن الضمير يرجع إلى آدم بل ذكر وجهان والضمير أرجعه في كل منهما إلى الله عز وجل

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

متابعة 
وان كان فى كلام الشيخ العثيمين الشفاء
والله نحن نريد الحق و ننصاع له وما نريد الجدل 
ثم اننا لو جعلنا من الخلاف السائغ غير سائغ خالفنا ما اجمع عليه السلف 
ولا نعنى عدم تبيين الحق 
وما انقله لاثبات الخلاف و تبيين الحق 
منقول هذا ليس من كلامى 
روى البخاري (6227) ومسلم (2841) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : خَلَقَ اللَّهُ آدَمَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ طُولُهُ سِتُّونَ ذِرَاعًا فَلَمَّا خَلَقَهُ قَالَ اذْهَبْ فَسَلِّمْ عَلَى أُولَئِكَ النَّفَرِ مِنْ الْمَلائِكَةِ جُلُوسٌ فَاسْتَمِعْ مَا يُحَيُّونَكَ فَإِنَّهَا تَحِيَّتُكَ وَتَحِيَّةُ ذُرِّيَّتِكَ فَقَالَ السَّلامُ عَلَيْكُمْ فَقَالُوا السَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ وَرَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ فَزَادُوهُ وَرَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ فَكُلُّ مَنْ يَدْخُلُ الْجَنَّةَ عَلَى صُورَةِ آدَمَ فَلَمْ يَزَلْ الْخَلْقُ يَنْقُصُ بَعْدُ حَتَّى الآن". 
وروى مسلم (2612) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِذَا قَاتَلَ أَحَدُكُمْ أَخَاهُ فَلْيَجْتَنِبْ الْوَجْهَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ خَلَقَ آدَمَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ ". 
وروى ابن أبي عاصم في السنة (517) عن ابن عمر قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تقبحوا الوجوه فإن ابن آدم خلق على صورة الرحمن" . قال الشيخ عبد الله الغنيمان حفظه الله : ( هذا حديث صحيح صححه الأئمة ، الإمام أحمد وإسحاق بن راهوية وليس لمن ضعفه دليل إلا قول ابن خزيمة ، وقد خالفه من هو أجل منه ). 
وروى ابن أبي عاصم (516) أيضا عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إذا قاتل أحدكم فليجتب الوجه فإن الله تعالى خلق آدم على صورة وجهه" وقال الشيخ الألباني : إسناده صحيح . 
وهذان الحديثان يدلان على أن الضمير في قوله " على صورته " راجع إلى الله تعالى .  


للمزيد انظر رعاك الله  
هنا 
و رحم الله شيخنا العلامه الألباني و حفظ الله شيخي السلفي ياسر البرهامي من أكبر مشايخ السلفيه في الأسكندرية بمصر
و الرد أخينا السليماني ممكن يكون باسلوب أفضل من هذه الكلمة
اقتباس السليماني
حديث الصورة ثابت وليس للسلف إلا قول واحد فيه ومن جعله لآدم فهو جهمي .
و كان ممكن أن تقول فهو خاطئ و تسوق الأدلة التي ذكرتها كما هي. 
و رحم الله عُمر ابن الخطاب و رضى عنه
لم يكن يعلم بحديث الإستئذان ثلاثاً
و كان يعلم به من صغار الصحابة
فهل هذا ينزل من قدر عُمر؟!
راى الشيخ بن باز 

فوائد عقدية .... لابن باز رحمه الله فوائد من كتاب : ( الفوائد الجلية من
دروس ابن باز العلمية ) 1/2
النبي صلى الله عليه وسلَّم : ( إن الله خلق آدم على صورته ) أخرجه
البخاري ومسلم .  
الصواب في عود الضمير على الرحمن ، وإثبات الصورة لله تعالى على
الوجه اللائق به من غير تحريفٍ ولا تعطيل ولا تمثيلٍ ولا تكييف ،
قال الشيخ الصواب فيه اشارة لثبوت الخلاف 
والدليل ان الشيخ عادته دائما المعروفة عنه قوته فى الحق و لو كان الامر مما لا يعتبر فيه خلافا ما رد بهذه اللهجة و هذا لا ينكره الا من لا يعرف الشيخ 
او يكابر للمكابرة 



منقول ايضا وان كان كلامه خطا فى جعله اجماعا  
حديث الصورة ثابت وليس للسلف إلا قول واحد فيه ومن جعله لآدم فهو جهمي .
روى أبو طالب قال : قال لي أحمد بن حنبل: صح الأمر على أبي ثور.  


من قال إن الله خلق اّدم على صورة اّدم فهو جهمي وأي صورة كانت لآدم قبل أن يخلقه ؟!  


وروى الخلال عن أبي طالب من وجهين قال : سمعت أبا عبدالله أحمد بن حنبل يقول:  


من قال إن الله خلق اّدم على صورة اّدم فهو جهمي وأي صورة كانت لاّدم قبل أن يخلقه ؟! 




وروى الخلال عن المروذي قال : أظن أني ذكرت لأبي عبدالله عن بعض المحدثين بالبصرة أنه قال: 


على صورتة؛أي صورة الطين


قال: هذا جهمي نسلم الخبركما جاء. 


وقد رد ابن تيمية في بيان تلبيس الجهيمة  


على من تاول حديث الصورة



نقل جلها الشيخ حمود التويجري في كتابه الذي قدم له الشيخ ابن باز 


*( عقيدة أهل الإيمان في خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن )* 


بل يمر كما جاء وهذا منهج السلف الصالح . 



وقد رد الشيخ حمود على الشيخ الألباني في تضعيفه للحديث 

وان السلف أثبتوا حديث الصورة .

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

> قال الشيخ الصواب فيه اشارة لثبوت الخلاف


نعم هناك خلاف لكنه غير معتبر .. وقد أخطأ الإمام ابن خزيمة وتبعه من تبعه ومع إجلالنا لهم لكن الحق أجل وأحب إلينا..
ودونك كلام الأئمة ..

----------


## الساري

أولا :
الصورة عند العرب تطلق على الوجه , فالمقصود هنا الوجه , والقرائن قاطعة بهذا , ذكرته حتى لا يذهب ذهن أحد إلى كل الجسد .

ثانيا :
ممن أعادوا الضمير إلى آدم - عليه السلام - وحملوا بتعنيف وتقريع وتوبيخ شديد لمن أرجع الضمير في ( صورته ) إلى الله سبحانه , الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله تعالى !
والغريب أنه قد صحح حديث :
( لا تقبحوا الوجوه فإن الله عز و جل خلق آدم على صورته )
وهو الحديث الذي يردّ تأويله !
فلو تأملنا الحديث لوجدنا أن ( الوجوه ) بالجمع ) بينما ( على صورته ) بالإفراد والتذكير , فلو كان القصد : لا تقبّحوا الوجوه لأنها على صورة آدم , لكان الواجب لغة أن يكون الضمير بالجمع أو التأنينث ليوافق ( الوجوه ) فيكون ( على صورتهن ) أو ( صورتها )
لو أعدنا الضمير إلى آدم لكان المعنى : " لا تقبحوا الوجوه فإن الله خلق آدم على صورة آدم ) ! وهل هذه علة مستساغة عقلا ؟!
لا . فهي مثل أن تقول لشخص : لا تذم وجه زيد فإن وجه جده يشبه وجه جده ذاته ! )

هذا أمر .

والأمر الآخر أنه ورد أيضا ما يلي :
1- ( خلق الله آدم على صورته طوله ذراعا )
2- ( لا يقولن أحدكم قبح الله وجهك ولا وجه من أشبه وجهك فإن الله خلق ادم على صورته )

الذين أعادوا الضمير في الحديث الأول على ( آدم ) هل يستقيم معهم أن يعيدوه عليه أيضا في الحديث الثاني ؟! أي : هل يصلح المعنى أن يكون :
( لا تقبّح وجل شخص , لأن الله خلق آدم على صورة آدم ) ؟؟؟!!!
هذا معنى فاسد كما ترون
لذلك أعادوا الضمير هنا إلى الشخص المشتوم وجهه , وأعادوه في الحديث الأول إلى آدم ! رغم أن صيغة الحديثين واحدة , وهو ما يجعل عدم وحدة الضمير في الحديثين عندهم تناقض مبطل .

فكيف نستسيغ الخلاف في عودة الضمير إلى ربنا سبحانه .
والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

وقد بين الأئمة فساد هذا التأويل من جهة المعنى :
قال الإمام أحمد  ( من قال : إن الله خلق آدم على صورة آدم فهو جهمي , وأيُّ صورة كانت لآدم قبل أن يخلقه ؟ )
وقال ابن قتيبة  ( ولو كان المراد هذا , ما كان في الكلام فائدة , ومن يشك في أن الله تعالى خلق الإنسان على صورته , والسباع على صورها , الأنعام على صورها )

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

> والخلاف في هذه المسألة سائغ


إذا كان الخلاف سائغا
فلماذا الحمل على ابن خزيمة، والألباني
وقد يكون الصواب معهما
فليس الحق بالعدد

----------


## أبوعبيدة الوهراني

السلام عليكم
الصحيح ان الله خلق أدم على صورته.
أي على الصورة التى أرادها الله له، أي كما أن الله هو الذي خلقه من عدم،  هو الذي خلقه على الصورة التى أراد.
أم قول أن الضمير يرجع إلى الله، فهذا خطأ:
01: لأنه مخالف لقوله تعالى{ليس كمثله شيئ وهو السميع البصير}.
02: قال الإمام أحمد: أن هذا القول (أي أن الضمير يرجع إلى الله)، هو قول الجهمية.
03: أن ذلك القول مخالف لفهم السلف،والله أعلم وأحكم.

----------


## أبوعبيدة الوهراني

أما التحامل على أسد السنة الشيخ الألباني فهذا لا يجوز، أما أن يكون قد أخطأ فهو ليس بمعصوم.
الشيخ رحمه الله قد صحح الرواية الثانية{ على صورة الرحمان}، ولو صحت عند غيره لقال بمثل ما قال به الشيخ رحمه الله، فمن صحت عنده رواية لابد أن يثبت ما ينبني علها، والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

> قال الإمام أحمد: أن هذا القول (أي أن الضمير يرجع إلى الله)، هو قول الجهمية.


لو تراجع هذا النقل أو تذكر لنا المصدر فلو أعدت قراءة ما نقلتُ عن الإمام أحمد لوجدته على العكس تماما مما ذكرت...!!!

----------


## محمد مرباح البجمعوي

السلام عليكم: قضية عود الضمير في الحديث ليست هي المشكلة ، المهم أن السلف رحمهم الله تعالى أجمعوا على أن الهاء تعود على الله تعالى لأنه لاعبرة بتضعيف الحديث أو تصحيحه سواء من الشيخ الألباني أو غيره ، والسلفي هو من اتبع الكتاب و السنة على فهم السلف ، فما دام السلف غير مختلفين في عود الضمير إلى الله  ، فهذا ما يجب اعتقاده ، لنسلم من قول الجهمية القائلين بعودة الضمير إلى آدم ، والشيخ الألباني له مجهودات جبارة في خدمة السنة وتمييز الحديث الصحيح من غيره ولكنا لا نتابعه على أمر قد خالف فيه السلف بتأويل من عنده وتضعيف لحديث :*  ...صورة الرحمن***  تقليدا منه لابن خزيمة.   والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## الراغب الأصفهاني

اخي الحبيب حفظك الله 
لو رجعت لكتاب الشيخ حمود التويجري رحمه الله (عقيدة اهل الايمان في ان الله خلق ادم على صورة الرحمن) فهو بحث قوي في بابه وقد قدم له الشيخ ابن باز رحم الله الجميع.
مع تحياتي لكل الاخوة.

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

> السلام عليكم: قضية عود الضمير في الحديث ليست هي المشكلة ، المهم أن السلف رحمهم الله تعالى أجمعوا على أن الهاء تعود على الله تعالى لأنه لاعبرة بتضعيف الحديث أو تصحيحه سواء من الشيخ الألباني أو غيره ، والسلفي هو من اتبع الكتاب و السنة على فهم السلف ، فما دام السلف غير مختلفين في عود الضمير إلى الله ، فهذا ما يجب اعتقاده ، لنسلم من قول الجهمية القائلين بعودة الضمير إلى آدم ، والشيخ الألباني له مجهودات جبارة في خدمة السنة وتمييز الحديث الصحيح من غيره ولكنا لا نتابعه على أمر قد خالف فيه السلف بتأويل من عنده وتضعيف لحديث :* ...صورة الرحمن*** تقليدا منه لابن خزيمة. والله تعالى أعلم.


 أحسنت

----------


## محمدعلي الجزائري

السلام عليكم احبتي. اولا  احمد الله تعالى على اني وجدت اخوة لنا (في الله) يحسنون فن التحاور,ومرادهم من هذا التحاور الوصول الى الحق الذي ينشده كل مخلص .
هذا  وفيما يخص حديث( ان الله خلق آدم على صورته )فكلام امام اهل السنة الامام احمد رحمه الله الذي نقله الاخوة الافاضل في غاية الدقة والاولى بالمسلم ان ينحو منحى اهل التفويض بان يفوض معاني هذه الاحاديث لله تعالى

----------


## ابو نسيبة

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا انتم صفوة

----------


## ابن الذهبي

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم 
هذه رسالة الشيخ ابيعبدالرحمن ابن عقيل  الظاهري عن خلق آدم والرد على التويجري 
والرسالة بخط يده
احببت اتحف بها القراء 
http://almktabah.blogspot.com/2010/04/blog-post.html

----------


## أبو العباس آل حسن

> بسم الله الحمن الرحيم 
> هذه رسالة الشيخ ابيعبدالرحمن ابن عقيل  الظاهري عن خلق آدم والرد على التويجري 
> والرسالة بخط يده
> احببت اتحف بها القراء 
> http://almktabah.blogspot.com/2010/04/blog-post.html


جزاك الله خيرا.
http://www.archive.org/download/hkhiz/hkhiz.pdf

----------


## محب اهل الحديث

اكثر المشاركات ليس بينها تعارض

----------


## عبد الله الأعصر

> أولا :
> الصورة عند العرب تطلق على الوجه , فالمقصود هنا الوجه , والقرائن قاطعة بهذا , ذكرته حتى لا يذهب ذهن أحد إلى كل الجسد .
> 
> ثانيا :
> ممن أعادوا الضمير إلى آدم - عليه السلام - وحملوا بتعنيف وتقريع وتوبيخ شديد لمن أرجع الضمير في ( صورته ) إلى الله سبحانه , الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله تعالى !
> والغريب أنه قد صحح حديث :
> ( لا تقبحوا الوجوه فإن الله عز و جل خلق آدم على صورته )
> وهو الحديث الذي يردّ تأويله !
> فلو تأملنا الحديث لوجدنا أن ( الوجوه ) بالجمع ) بينما ( على صورته ) بالإفراد والتذكير , فلو كان القصد : لا تقبّحوا الوجوه لأنها على صورة آدم , لكان الواجب لغة أن يكون الضمير بالجمع أو التأنينث ليوافق ( الوجوه ) فيكون ( على صورتهن ) أو ( صورتها )
> ...


بارك الله فيك

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

جزاكم الله خيرا على الافادة

----------


## اوس عبيدات

1-كيف يقول بعض الإخوة أن الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله قلد ابن خزيمة رحمه الله فلو ثبتت العلل التي حكاها ابن خزيمة رحمه الله عند الشيخ هل يكون بذلك مقلدا ؟ لا أعتقد ذلك 
2- أريد من أحد الإخوة أن يلخص لي تفسير الحديث على ضوء الكتاب والسنة بفهم سلف الأمة في سطور مع إهمال الخلاف لأن الحقيقة أن المشاركات أعلاه قد شتت ذهني أيما تشتت جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم

----------


## السكران التميمي

قال الشيخ العالم العلامة؛ والبحر الفهامة؛ بقية السلف، ودرة الخلف؛ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن أبو بطين مفتي الديار النجدية في وقته؛ رحمه الله تعالى:
[بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
من عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن إلى الأخ المكرم زيد بن محمد؛ زاده الله علماً، ووهب لنا وله حكما.
سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، والخط وصل أوصلك الله إلى ما تحب، وصرف عنا وعنكم كل شر برحمته؛ وغير ذلك:
سؤالك عن الحديث الصحيح؛ أن الله خلق آدم على صورته. فقال إسحاق بن منصور: سئل الإمام أحمد بن حنبل عن الحديث: "لا تقبحوا الوجه؛ فإن الله خلق آدم على صورته"؛ فقال: صحيح.
وقال في رواية يعقوب بن بختان: خلق الله آدم على صورته = لا نفسره كما جاء الحديث.
وأنكر الإمام أحمد على من قال: أن الهاء في قوله: "على صورته" عائد على آدم؛ فقال في رواية أبي طالب: من قال إن الله خلق آدم على صورة آدم فهو جهمي، وأي صورة كانت لآدم قبل أن يخلقه.
وروى ابن منده عن عبد الله بن أحمد قال: قال رجل لأبي: إن فلاناً يقول في حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "خلق آدم على صورته"؛ فقال: على صورة الرجل. قال أبي: كذب؛ هذا قول الجهمية، وأي فائدة في هذا.
وقال في رواية أخرى: فأين الذي يروى أن الله خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن.
وقيل له عن رجل: أنه يقول: خلقه على صورة الطين. فقال: هذا جهمي، وهذا كلام الجهمية.
واللفظ الذي فيه "على صورة الرحمن" رواه الدار قطني والنجاد وابن بطة، وبعضهم وقفه على ابن عمر. هذا كلام القاضي أبي يعلى في كتاب إبطال التأويل؛ وقال:
روى ابن منده عن إسحاق بن راهوية؛ قال: قد صح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الله خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن، وإنما علينا أن ننطق به.
ثم ذكر القاضي أن ابن قتيبة ذكره في مختلف الأحاديث؛ فقال: الذي عندي والله أعلم أن الصورة ليست بأعجب من اليدين والأصابع والعين،وإنما وقع الأِلفُ لمجيئها في القرآن، ووقعت الوحشة من هذه لأنها لم تأت في القرآن، ونحن نؤمن بالجميع. هذا كلام ابن قتيبة والقاضي ملخصاً
وقال بشر بن موسى: حدثنا الحميدي.. وذكر حديث "إن الله خلق آدم على صورته"؛ فقال: لا نقول غير هذا على التسليم والرضا بما جاء به القرآن والحديث].


* ومن جواب آخر له رحمه الله تعالى؛ قال:

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ما يقول العلماء [وأئمة الدين] رضي الله عنهم أجمعين في حديث "خلق الله آدم بيده على صورته"، هل الكناية في قوله: "على صورته" راجعة إلى آدم؛ وأن الله خلقه على الصورة التي خلقه عليها، أم لها معنى وتأويل غير ذلك؟
أجيبوا أدام الله النفع بعلومكم، وابسطوا الجواب أثابكم الله الجنة بمنه وكرمه.

الجواب للشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن أبا بطين رحمه الله تعالى؛ قال:
هذا الحديث المسئول عنه ثابت في صحيح البخاري ومسلم عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ قال: "خلق الله آدم على صورته، طوله ستون ذراعاً"، وفي بعض ألفاظ الحديث: "إذا قاتل أحدكم فليتق الوجه، فإن الله خلق آدم على صورته".
قال النووي: (هذا [الحديث] من أحاديث الصفات، ومذهب السلف: أنه لا يتكلم في معناه؛ بل يقولون: يجب علينا أن نؤمن بها، ونعتقد لها معنى يليق بجلال الله تعالى؛ واعتقادنا أن ليس كمثله شيء). انتهى
وقال بعض أهل التأويل: الضمير في قـوله: "صورته" راجع إلى آدم.
وقال بعضهم: الضمير راجع على صورة الرجل المضروب.
ورُدَّ هذا التأويل؛ بأنه إذا كان الضمير عائداً على آدم؛ فأي فائدة في ذلك، إذ ليس يشك أحد أن الله خالق كل شيء على صورته؛ وأنه خلق الأنعام، والسباع، على صورها؛ فأي فائدة في الحمل على ذلك؟
ورُدَّ تأويله بأن الضمير عائد على ابن آدم المضروب؛ بأنه لا فائدة فيه، إذ الخلق عالمون بأن آدم خلق على خلق ولده، وأن وجهه كوجوههم.
ويرد هذا التأويل كله بالرواية المشهورة: "لا تقبحوا الوجه، فإن ابن آدم خلق على صورة الرحمن".
وقد نص الإِمام أحمد على صحة الحديث، وإبطال هذه التأويلات؛ فقال في رواية إسحاق بن منصور؛ "لا تقبحوا الوجه، فإن الله خلق آدم على صورته": صحيح.
وقال في رواية أبي طالب: من قال: إن الله خلق آدم على صورة آدم؛ فهو جهمي، وأي صورة كانت لآدم قبل أن يخلقه؟!
وعن عبد الله بن الإِمام أحمد [قال]: قال رجل لأبي: إن فلاناً يقول في حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "إن الله خلق آدم على صورته" فقال: على صورة الرجل؛ فقال أبي: كذب، هذا قول الجهمية، وأي فائدة في هذا؟
وقال أحمد في رواية أخرى: فأين الذي يروى: "إن الله خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن"؟
وقيل لأحمد عن رجل: إنه يقول: على صورة الطين. فقال: هذا جهمي، وهذا كلام الجهمية.

واللفظ الذي فيه (على صورة الرحمن)، رواه الدار قطني، والطبراني، وغيرهما، بإسناد رجاله ثقات؛ قاله ابن حجر عن ابن عمر [رضي الله عنهما] عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وأخرجها ابن أبى عاصم، عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً، قال: "من قاتل فليجتنب الوجه، فإن صورة وجه الإِنسان على صورة وجه الرحمن".
وصحح إسحاق بن راهوية اللفظ الذي فيه "على صورة الرحمن"؛ وأما أحمد فذكر أن بعض الرواة وقفه على ابن عمر، وكلاهما حجة.
وروى ابن مند، عن [إسحاق] بن راهوية، قال: قد صح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "إن آدم خلق على صورة الرحمن" وإنما علينا أن ننطق به.
قال القاضي أبو يعلى: (والوجه فيه؛ أنه ليس في حمله على ظاهره ما يزيل صفاته، ولا يخرجها عما تستحقه، لأننا نطلق تسمية الصورة عليه لا كالصور، كما أطلقنا تسمية ذات، ونفس، لا كالذوات والأنْفس؛ وقد نص أحمد في رواية يعقوب بن بختان، قال: "خلق آدم على صورته" لا نفسره، كما جاء الحديث).
وقال الحميدي؛ لما حدث بحديث: "إن الله خلق آدم على صورته" قال: (لا نقول غير هذا، على التسليم والرضا، بما جاء به القرآن والحديث، ولا نستوحش أن نقول كما قال القرآن والحديث).
وقال ابن قتيبة: (الذي عندي – والله أعلم – أن الصورة ليست بأعجب من اليدين والأصابع والعين، وإنما وقع الإلف لمجيئها في القرآن، ووقعت الوحشة من هذه؛ لأنها لم تأت في القرآن؛ ونحن نؤمن بالجميع)، هذا كلام ابن قتيبة.
وقد ثبت في الصحيحين قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "فيأتيهم الله في صورة غير الصورة التي يعرفون، فيقول: أنا ربكم، فيقولون: نعوذ بالله منك، هذا مكاننا حتى يأتينا ربنا، فإذا أتانا [ربنا] عرفناه، فيأتيهم الله في الصورة التي يعرفون". وفي لفظ آخر: "صورته التي يعرفون، فيقول: أنا ربكم، فيقولون: أنت ربنا فيعرفونه" الحديث.
فالذي ينبغي في هذا ونحوه: إمرار الحديث كما جاء، على الرضا والتسليم، مع اعتقاد أنه {ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير}.
والله [سبحانه وتعالى] أعلم، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين وسلم.
[انتهى من خط المجيب بيده رحمه الله تعالى بقلمي؛ وأنا الفقير إلى الله راجي عفو ربه ورضاه؛ إبراهيم بن صالح بن إبراهيم بن محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن حمد بن عبد الله بن عيسى، الزيدي نسباً، الشقراوي أصلاً، الأشيقري مولداً ومنشأ، الحنبلي مذهباً، وقع الفراغ من تحريره في رجب أحد شهور سنة عشر وثلاثمئة وألف].

وهذا الجواب فقط لمنتدى الألوكة ورواده الكرام.. فهو حصري جداً جداً.

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

> 1-كيف يقول بعض الإخوة أن الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله قلد ابن خزيمة رحمه الله فلو ثبتت العلل التي حكاها ابن خزيمة رحمه الله عند الشيخ هل يكون بذلك مقلدا ؟ لا أعتقد ذلك 
> 2- أريد من أحد الإخوة أن يلخص لي تفسير الحديث على ضوء الكتاب والسنة بفهم سلف الأمة في سطور مع إهمال الخلاف لأن الحقيقة أن المشاركات أعلاه قد شتت ذهني أيما تشتت جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبى بعده وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد،
الحديث لا يحتاج كل هذا الخلاف، مثله مثل أحاديث الصفات يحمل على ظاهره ما لم تكن قرينة تصرفه، ومن أفضل من تكلم فى شرح هذا الحديث إن لم يكن الأفضل فضيلة الشيخ الغنيمان رحمه الله فى شرح كتاب التوحيد من صحيح البخارى، قال: 
فصل: معنى الصورة في اللغة
(( وهو شكل الشيء, وحقيقته, وهيئته )), وفي متن اللغة: (( الصورة: الشكل, والهيئة, والحقيقة ))(2).
قال في (( القاموس )): (( الصورة, بالضم: الشكل, جمعها صور )).
وقال في (( شرحه )): (( الصورة بالضم: الشكل, والهيئة, والحقيقة, والصفة ))(3).
وقال الراغب: (( الصورة: ما ينتقش به الأعيان, ويتميز بها عن غيرها, وذلك ضربان:
أحدهما: محسوس, يدركه الخاصة والعامة, بل يدركه الإنسان, وكثير من الحيوان, كصورة الإنسان, والفرس والحمار, بالمعاينة والرؤية.
والثاني: معقول, يدركه الخاصة دون العامة, كالصورة التي اختص الإنسان بها, من العقل والرؤية, والمعاني التي خص بها. وإلى الصورتين أشار بقوله - تعالى -: { فَأَحَسَنَ صُوَرَكُم } , { يُصَوِرُكُم فِي الأَرحَامِ } , فالصورة المراد بها: ما خص الإنسان بها من الهيئة المدركة بالبصر, والبصيرة, وبها فضله على كثير من خلقه )) ((4))
__________
(2) متن اللغة )) (4/514).
(3) تاج العروس )) (3/342).
(4) المفردات )) (ص289).
**** 
وقال ابن الأثير: (( الصورة ترد في كلام العرب على ظاهرها ,وعلى معنى حقيقة الشيء, وهيئته, وعلى معنى صفته )) (1).
وقال ابن فارس: (( الصورة جمعها صور, وهي هيئة خلقته )) (2).

وبهذا يتبين أن الصورة في اللغة: هيئة الشيء القائم بنفسه, وشكله, وكل موجود غير مفتقر لغيره يكون قائماً بنفسه, تصح رؤيته ومشاهدته, يكون له صورة وحقيقة, والله - عز وجل - أعظم موجود وأكبره, وهو مستغن بنفسه عن غيره, وهو القائم بنفسه, والقائم على كل شيء بما يصلحه, فهو - تعالى - حي قيوم لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم, ورؤيته تعالى جائزة في العقل في الدنيا؛ لأن كليم الله موسى سألها, ولا يسأل نبي الله إلا ما هو جائز, وواقعة في الآخرة للمؤمنين والمنافقين أيضاً في الموقف, كما نطقت بذلك الأحاديث.
وأما في الجنة فلا يراه إلا المؤمنون, والمنافقون لا يدخلون الجنة.
قال شيخ الإسلام: (( الصورة: هي الصورة الموجودة في الخارج, ولفظ (( صَ وَ رَ )) يدل على ذلك, وما من موجود من الموجودات إلا له صورة في الخارج, وما يكون من الوقائع يشتمل على أمور كثيرة لها صورة موجودة في الخارج, ثم تلك الصورة الموجودة ترتسم في النفس صورة ذهنية, فمثلاً صورة الواقعة, أو صورة المسألة, إما أن يراد بها الصورة الخارجية, أو الصورة الذهنية )) (3).
وقد يقصد بالصورة: الوجه, كما في (( المسند )) من حديث ابن عمر مرفوعاً: (( ونهى أن تضرب الصور - يعني الوجه-)) (4).
__________
(1) النهاية )) ( 3/59).
(2) مقاييس اللغة )) ( 3/320).
(3) نقض التأسيس )) ( 3/245).
(4) المسند )) ( 2/118).
**** 
وفيه أيضاً عن ابن عمر أنه كان يكره العلم في الصورة, أو قال :(( نهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن ضرب الصور - يعني الوجه - ) (1).
وقال شيخ الإسلام أيضاً: (( لفظ الصورة في الحديث كسائر ما ورد من الأسماء والصفات, التي قد يسمى المخلوق بها, على وجه التقييد, وإذا أطلقت على الله اختصت به, مثل العليم, والقدير, والرحيم, والسميع, والبصير, ومثل خلقه بيديه, واستوائه على العرش, ونحو ذلك )) (2).
وقال أيضاً: (( وكما أنه لابد لكل موجود من صفات تقوم به, فلابد لكل قائم بنفسه من صورة يكون عليها, ويمتنع أن يكون في الوجود قائم بنفسه ليس له صورة يكون عليها )) (3).

وبهذا يتبين أن الصورة كالصفات الأخرى, فأي صفة ثبتت لله تعالى بالوحي, وجب إثباتها والإيمان بها.


الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبى بعده وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد،*
الفصل الثالث في المعنى المراد من حديث الصورة
إن من يتتبع روايات هذه الأحاديث يتبين له بوضوح المعنى المراد بها, وقد تقدم ما فيه الكفاية من ذكر الروايات, لمن كان قصده الحق.
قال ابن قتيبة: (( الصورة ليست بأعجب من اليدين, والأصابع, والعين, وإنما وقع الإلف لتلك؛ لمجيئها في القرآن, ووقعت الوحشة من هذه؛ لأنها لم تأت في القرآن, ونحن نؤمن بالجميع, ولا نقول في شيء منه بكيفية ولا حد )) (4).
قال شيخ الإسلام: (( وقد ذكر الخلال في (( السُّنَّة )) ما ذكره إسحاق بن منصور الكوسج عن أحمد, وإسحاق, أنه قال لأحمد: لا تقبحوا الوجه, فإن الله خلق آدم على صورته, أليس تقول بهذه الأحاديث؟ قال أحمد: صحيح, وقال إسحاق: صحيح.
__________
(1) المسند )) ( 8/189) رقم (( 5991 )) تحقيق أحمد شاكر، والعلم هو : الوسم.
(2) نقض التأسيس )) ( 3/396).
(3) نقض التأسيس )) ( 3/275).
(4) تأويل مختلف الحديث )) ( ص221).

***
وذكر عن يعقوب بن بختان, أن أبا عبد الله, أحمد بن حنبل, سئل عن حديث النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: (( خلق الله آدم على صورته؟ )) قال: الأعمش يقول: عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت, عن عطاء, عن ابن عمر (1).
وقد رواه أبو الزناد, عن الأعرج, عن أبي هريرة, عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - (( على صورته )), فنقول كما جاء بالحديث.
قال: وسمعت أبا عبد الله, يقول: لقد سمعت الحميدي بحضرة سفيان بن عيينة, وذكر هذا الحديث: (( خلق الله آدم على صورته )), فقال: من لا يقول بهذا الحديث, فهو كذا وكذا - يعني من الشتم - وسفيان ساكت, لا يرد عليه شيئاً.
قال المروزي: أظن أني ذكرت لأبي عبد الله, عن بعض المحدثين بالبصرة أنه قال: قول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: (( خلق الله آدم على صورته )), قال: صورة الطين, قال: هذا جهمي, وقال: نسلم للخبر كما جاء.
وروى الخلال, عن أبي طالب, من وجهين, قال: سمعت أبا عبد الله - يعني أحمد بن حنبل - يقول: من قال: إن الله خلق آدم على صورة آدم فهو جهمي. وأي صورة كانت لآدم قبل أن يخلقه؟
قال الخلال: أخبرني حرب بن إسماعيل الكرماني, قال: سمعت إسحاق - ابن راهويه - يقول: قد صح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه نطق به.
قال إسحاق: حدثنا جرير, عن الأعمش, عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت, عن عطاء, عن ابن عمر, عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: (( لا تقبحوا الوجه فإن الله خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن )).
فقد صحح إسحاق حديث ابن عمر مسنداً, خلاف ما قاله ابن خزيمة.
__________
(1) يعني حديثه : (( فإن آدم خلق على صورة الرحمن ))، فأحمد يشير بذلك إلى أن الواجب القول بظاهر الحديث ؛ لأنه ظاهر مراد المتكلم به، وقوله : صحيح، يعني أن الحديث صحيح، فيجب اعتقاد ما دل عليه، والقول بموجبه، وفي ذلك رد لقول ابن خزيمة ومن قلده، وسيأتي ذلك.

***
وقال الطبراني: في كتاب السُّنَّة: حدثنا عبد الله ابن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل قال: قال رجل لأبي: إن رجلاً قال: خلق الله آدم على صورته, أي صورة الرجل, فقال: كذب, هو قول الجهمية )) (1).


الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبى بعده وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد،
الفصل الرابع
في بيان بطلان قول أهل التأويل الفاسد
وقد تولى شيخ الإسلام - رحمه الله - رد هذه التأويلات, ردا مقنعاً، عن علم، وبإنصاف، ولخطورة هذه المسألة، ومكانة شيخ الإسلام، فإني أكتفي بنقل كلامه هنا، وهو كاف واف.
قال - رحمه الله - بعدما نقل الكلام المتقدم عن الرازي:
(( فيقال : هذا الحديث مخرج في (( الصحيحين )) من وجوه:
ففي (( الصحيحين )) عن همام بن منبه عن أبي هريرة عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: (( خلق الله آدم على صورته، طوله ستون ذراعاً، ثم قال له: اذهب فسلم على أولئك الملائكة فاستمع ما يحيونك به فإنها تحيتك, وتحية ذريتك، فقال: السلام عليكم، فقالوا: السلام عليك ورحمة الله، فزادوه: ورحمة الله، فكل من يدخل الجنة على صورة آدم )) (1).
قال في رواية جعفر بن محمد بن رافع على صورته.
وروى البخاري من حديث أبي سعيد المقبري، ويحيى بن همام عن أبي هريرة عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: (( إذا قاتل أحدكم فليجتنب الوجه )) (2).
__________
(1) انظر : (( البخاري مع الفتح )) (6/362) و (11/2) و ((مسلم )) (4/2183)رقم (2841).
(2) انظر : (( الفتح )) (5/182)، ورواه مسلم من حديث المغيرة بن عبد الرحمن، عن أبي الزناد عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة، وفيه : (( إذا قاتل أحدكم فليجتنب الوجه، فإن الله خلق آدم على صورته )) (4/2017).


***
وذكر بعض ما تقدم من روايات الحديث، ثم قال: 
لم يكن بين السلف، من القرون الثلاثة نزاع في أن الضمير في هذا الحديث عائد إلى الله - تعالى - فإنه مستفيض من طرق متعددة، عن عدد من الصحابة، وسياق الأحاديث كلها تدل على ذلك، وهو أيضاً مذكور فيما عند أهل الكتابين، من الكتب، كالتوراة، وغيرها، وما كان من العلم الموروث عن نبينا محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، فلنا أن نستشهد عليه بما عند أهل الكتاب، كما قال تعالى: { قُلْ كَفَى بِاللّهِ شَهِيدًا بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَمَنْ عِندَهُ عِلْمُ الْكِتَابِ } (1).
ولكن كان العلماء في القرن الثالث، من يكره روايته، ويروي بعضه، كما يكره رواية بعض الأحاديث، لمن يخاف أن يلم نفسه ويفسد عقله، أو دينه، كما قال عبد الله بن مسعود: (( ما من رجل يحدث قوماً حديثاً، لا تبلغه عقولهم، إلا كان فتنة لبعضهم )) (2). وفي البخاري، عن علي بن أبي طالب، أنه قال: (( حدثوا الناس بما يعرفون، ودعوا ما ينكرون، أتحبون أن يكذب الله ورسوله )) (3).
وإن كانوا مع ذلك، لا يرون كتمان ما جاء به الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مطلقاً، بل لا بد أن يبلغوه، حيث يصلح ذلك، ولذلك اتفقت الأمة على تبليغه، وتصديقه، وإنما دخلت الشبهة في الحديث؛ لتفريق ألفاظه، فإن من ألفاظه المشهورة: (( إذا قاتل أحدكم فليتق الوجه، فإن الله خلق آدم على صورته، ولا يقل أحدكم: قبح الله وجهك، ووجه من أشبه وجهك، فإن الله خلق آدم على صورته )) (4).
__________
(1) آخر آية من سورة الرعد.
(2) رواه مسلم في (( مقدمة الصحيح )) (1/11).
(3) رواه في كتاب العلم، باب : من خص بالعلم قوماً دون قوم ؛ كراهية أن لا يفهموا، انظر : (( الفتح )) (1/225).
(4) رواه عبد الرزاق في (( المصنف )) (9/445)، والدراقطني في (( الصفات )) ( ص 35، 36)، وابن أبي عاصم في (( السنة )) (1/228، 229)، وابن خزيمة في (( التوحيد )) (1/81 -86 ).


***
وهذا فيه حكم عملي، يحتاج إليه الفقهاء، وفيه الجملة الثانية الخبرية المتعلقة بالإخبار، عن خلق آدم، فكثير من الفقهاء روى الجملة الأولى فقط، وهي قوله: (( فإذا قاتل أحدكم فليجتنب الوجه )) ولم يذكر الثانية.
وعامة أهل الأصول والكلام، إنما يروون الجملة الثانية وهي قوله: (( خلق الله آدم على صورته ))، ولا يذكرون الجملة الطلبية, فصار الحديث متواتراً بين الطائفتين، وصاروا متفقين على تصديقه، لكن مع تفريق بعضه عن بعض، وإن كان هو محفوظاً عند آخرين من علماء الحديث وغيرهم.
وقد ذكره النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ابتداءً في إخباره بخلق آدم، في ضمن حديث طويل، إذا ذكر على وجهه زال كثير من الأمور المحتملة.
ولكن لما انتشرت الجهمية في المائة الثالثة، جعل طائفة الضمير فيه عائداً إلى غير الله - تعالى -، حتى نقل ذلك عن طائفة من العلماء المعروفين بالعلم والسنة، في عامة أمورهم، كأبي ثور، وابن خزيمة، وأبي الشيخ الأصبهاني وغيرهم، ولذلك أنكر عليهم أئمة الدين وغيرهم من علماء السنة.
قال الشيخ أبو الحسن محمد بن عبد الملك الكرجي الشافعي في كتاب (( الفصول في الأصول )): (( فأما تأويل من لم يتابعه عليه الأئمة، فغير مقبول، وإن صدر ذلك التأويل عن إمام معروف، غير مجهول، نحو ما ينسب إلى أبي بكر محمد بن إسحاق ابن خزيمة، في تأويل الحديث: (( خلق الله آدم على صورته ))، فإنه: يفسر ذلك بذلك التأويل، ولم يتابعه عليه من قبله من أئمة الحديث، كما روينا عن أحمد - رحمه الله -، ولم يتابعه أيضاً من بعده، حتى رأيت في كتاب الفقهاء للعبادي الفقيه: أنه ذكر الفقهاء، وذكر عن كل واحد منهم مسألة انفرد بها، فذكر الإمام ابن خزيمة، وأنه انفرد بتأويل هذا الحديث: (( خلق الله آدم على صورته ))، على أني سمعت عدة من المشايخ رووا أن ذلك التأويل مزور مربوط على ابن خزيمة، وإفك مفترى عليه، فهذا وأمثال ذلك من التأويل لا نقبله ولا يلتفت إليه )).
قلت(شيخ الإسلام): ذكر الحافظ أبو موسى المديني، فيما جمعه من مناقب إسماعيل بن محمد التيمي، قال: سمعته يقول: أخطأ محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة في حديث الصورة، ولا يطعن عليه ذلك، بل لا يؤخذ عنه هذا فحسب.
قال أبو موسى: أشار بذلك إلى أنه قلَّ من إمام إلا وله زلة، فإذا ترك ذلك الإمام لأجل زلته, ترك كثير من الأئمة.


 
الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## اوس عبيدات

بارك الله أخي أبو سفيان ونفع بك

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبى بعده وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد،
إذا عرف ذلك فيقال: أما عود الضمير إلى غير الله - تعالى -، فباطل من وجوه:

إذا عرف ذلك فيقال: أما عود الضمير إلى غير الله - تعالى -، فباطل من وجوه:

أحدها: ما في الصحيحين ابتداءً " أن الله خلق آدم على صورته طوله ستون ذراعاً ".
وفي حديث أخر: " أن الله خلق آدم على صورته " ولم يقدم ذكر أحد يعود الضمير إليه.
وما ذكر بعضهم: من أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى رجلاً يضرب رجلاً، ويقول: قبح الله وجهك، ووجه من أشبه وجهك، فقال: " خلق الله آدم على صورته " أي صورة هذا المضروب.
فهذا شيء لا أصل له، ولا يعرف في شيء من كتب الحديث.

الثاني: أن الحديث الآخر لفظه: " إذا قاتل أحدكم فليجتنب الوجه، فإن الله خلق آدم على صورته "  وليس في هذا ذكر أحد يعود الضمير إليه.

الثالث: أن اللفظ الذي ذكره ابن خزيمة, وتأوله، وهو قوله: " لا يقولن أحدكم: قبح الله وجهك، ووجهاً أشبه وجهك, فإن الله خلق آدم على صورته " , ليس فيه ذكر أحد يصلح عود الضمير إليه، وقوله في التأويل: ( أراد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن الله خلق آدم على صورة هذا المضروب الذي أمر الضارب باجتناب وجهه بالضرب, والذي قبح وجهه، فزجر - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يقول: ووجه من أشبه وجهك.)
فيقال له: لم يتقدم ذكر مضروب، فيما رويته عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -, ولا في لفظه ذكر ذلك، بل قال: " إذا قاتل أحدكم فليجتنب الوجه، فإن الله خلق آدم على صورته "، ولم يقل: إذا قاتل أحدكم أحداً، أو إذا ضرب أحداً، والحديث الآخر ذكرته (1) من رواية الليث بن سعد، ولفظه: " ولا يقل أحدكم: قبح الله وجهك، ووجهاً أشبه وجهك، فإن الله خلق آدم على صورته " (2).
وليس في هذا ذكر مضروب، حتى يصلح عود الضمير إليه.
فإن قيل: قد يعود الضمير إلى ما دل عليه الكلام، وإن لم يكن مذكوراً، كما في قوله تعالى: { وَلاَ يَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ يَبْخَلُونَ بِمَا آتَاهُمُ اللّهُ مِن فَضْلِهِ هُوَ خَيْرًا لَّهُمْ } (3) أي: البخل؛ لأن لفظ البخل يدل على المصدر الذي هو البخل.
قيل: إنما يكون ذلك فيما لا لبس فيه، حيث لم يتقدم ما يصلح لعود الضمير إلا ما دل عليه الخطاب، فيكون العلم بأنه لا بد للظاهر من مضمر يدل على ذلك، أما إذا تقدم اسم صريح قريب إلى الضمير، فلا يصلح أن يترك عوده إليه، ويعود إلى شيء متقدم، لا ذكر له في الخطاب، وهذا مما يعلم بالضرورة فساده في اللغات.

الرابع: أنه في مثل هذا لا يصلح إفراد الضمير، فإن الله خلق آدم على صورة بنيه كلهم، فتخصيص واحد لم يتقدم له ذكر، بأن الله خلق آدم على صورته، في غاية البعد.
لا سيما وقوله: " إذا قاتل أحدكم "، و " إذا ضرب أحدكم " عام في كل مضروب.
والله خلق آدم على صورهم جميعهم، فلا معنى لإفراد الضمير.
وكذلك قوله: " لا يقولن أحدكم: قبح الله وجهك، ووجه من أشبه وجهك " عام في كل مخاطب، والله قد خلقهم كلهم على صورة آدم.
__________
(1) الخطاب لابن خزيمة، فإنه رواه من هذا الطريق.
(2) انظر : كتاب (( التوحيد )) لابن خزيمة (81 - 86 ).
(3) الآية 180 من سورة آل عمران.
***الخامس: أن ذرية آدم خلقوا على صورة آدم، لم يخلق آدم على صورهم. 
فإن مثل هذا الخطاب إنما يقال فيه: خلق الثاني المتأخر في الوجود على صورة الأول المتقدم في الوجود، لا يقال: إنه خلق الأول على صورة الثاني المتأخر في الوجود، كما يقال: خلق الخلق على غير مثال, أو نسج هذا على منوال هذا، ونحو ذلك، فإنه في جميع هذا إنما يكون المصنوع المقيس متأخراً في الذكر، عن المقيس عليه.
وإذا قيل خلق الوالد على صورة ابنه، أو على خلق ابنه، كان كلاماً فاسداً، بخلاف ما إذا ذكر التشبيه بغير لفظ الخلق، وما يقوم مقامه، مثل أن يقال: الوالد يشبه ولده، فإن هذا سائغ؛ لأن قوله: " خلق " إخبار عن تكوينه، وإبداعه، على مثال غيره، ومن الممتنع أن الأول يكون على مثال ما لم يكن بعد، وإنما يكون على مثال ما قد كان.

السادس: أنه إذا كان المقصود أن هذا المضروب والمشتوم يشبه آدم، فمن المعلوم أن هذا من الأمور الظاهرة، المعلومة للخاص والعام، فلو أريد التعليل بذلك لقيل: (( فإن هذا يدخل فيه الأنبياء، إذ هذا يدخل فيه آدم، أو نحو ذلك من العبارات، التي تبين قبح كلامه، وهو اشتمال لفظه على ما يعلم هو وجوده )).
أما مجرد إخباره بما يعلم وجوده كل أحد، فلا يستعمل في مثل هذا الخطاب.

السابع: أن يقال إذا أريد مجرد المشابهة لآدم وذريته، لم يحتج إلى لفظ " خلق " على كذا، فإن هذه العبارة إنما تستعمل فيما فعل على مثال غيره، بل يقال: (( فإن وجهه يشبه وجه آدم ))، أو (( فإن صورته تشبه صورة آدم )).

الثامن: أن يقال: مثل هذه تصلح لقوله: " لا يقولن أحدكم: قبح الله وجهك، ووجه من أشبه وجهك " فكيف يصلح لقوله: " إذا قاتل أحدكم فليجتنب الوجه ".
ومعلوم أن كون صورته تشبه صورة آدم، لا توجب سقوط العقوبة عنه، فإن الإنسان لو كان يشبه نبياً من الأنبياء، أعظم من مشابهة الذرية لأبيهم في مطلق الصورة والوجه، ثم وجبت على ذلك الشبيه بالنبي عقوبة, لم تسقط عقوبته بهذا الشبه باتفاق المسلمين، فكيف يحوز تعليل تحريم العقوبة بمجرد المشابهة المطلقة لآدم؟!!!!

التاسع: أن في ذرية آدم من هو أفضل منه، وتناول اللفظ لجميعهم واحد، فلو كان المقصود بالخطاب ليس ما يختص به آدم، من ابتداء خلقه على صورته، بل المقصود مجرد مشابهة المضروب المشتوم له، لكان ذكر سائر الأنبياء أولى، كإبراهيم، وموسى، وعيسى، وإن كان آدم أباهم، فليس هذا المقام مقاماً له به اختصاص، على زعم هؤلاء.

العاشر: - وهو قاطع أيضاً - أن يقال: كون الوجه يشبه وجه آدم، هو مثل كون سائر الأعضاء تشبه أعضاء آدم، فإن رأس الإنسان يشبه رأس آدم، ويده تشبه يده، ورجله تشبه رجله، وبطنه، وظهره، وفخذه، وساقه، يشبه بطنه وظهره وفخذه وساقه، فليس للوجه بمشابهة آدم اختصاص.
بل جميع أعضاء البدن بمنزلته في ذلك، فلو صح أن يكون هذا علة لمنع الضرب، لوجب أن لا يجوز ضرب شيء من أعضاء بني آدم؛ لأن ذلك جميعه على صورة أبيهم آدم.
وفي إجماع المسلمين على وجوب ضرب هذه الأعضاء، في الجهاد للكفار والمنافقين، وإقامة الحدود - مع كونها مشابهة لأعضاء آدم، وسائر النبيين - دليل على أنه لا يجوز المنع من ضرب الوجه، ولا غيره؛ لأجل هذه المشابهة.

الحادي عشر: أنه لو كان علة النهي عن شتم الوجه وتقبيحه: أنه يشبه وجه آدم, لنهي أيضاً عن الشتم والتقبيح لسائر الأعضاء [ فيقال ]: لا يقولن أحدكم: قطع الله يدك، ويد من أشبه يدك.

الثاني عشر: أن ما ذكروه من أنه إبطال لقول من يقول: إن آدم كان على صورة أخرى، مثل ما يقال: عظيم الجثة، طويل القامة، وإن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أشار إلى إنسان معين، وقال: إن الله خلق آدم على صورته، أي كان شكل آدم مثل شكل هذا الإنسان، من غير تفاوت البتة.
فيقال لهم: الحديث المتفق عليه في (( الصحيحين ))، مناقض لهذا التأويل، مصرح فيه بأن خلق آدم أعظم من صور بنيه بشيء كثير، وأنه لم يكن على شكل أحد من أبناء الزمان.
فعن همام بن منبه، عن أبي هريرة، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: " خلق الله آدم على صورته، وطوله ستون ذراعاً، ثم قال له: اذهب، فسلم على أولئك الملائكة، فاسمع ما يحيونك، فإنها تحيتك وتحية ذريتك، فقال: السلام عليكم، فقالوا: السلام عليك ورحمة الله، فزادوه: ورحمة الله، فكل من يدخل الجنة على صورة آدم.
قال: فلم يزل الخلق ينقص حتى الآن " (1).
قال في رواية يحيى بن جعفر، ومحمد بن رافع: " على صورته "، وذكر فيه : طوله ستون ذراعاً، وأن الخلق لم يزل ينقص حتى الآن، وأن أهل الجنة يدخلون على صورة آدم.
ولم يقل: إن آدم على صورتهم، بل قال: على صورة آدم.
وقد روي: أن عرض أحدهم سبعة أذرع، فهل في تبديل كلام الله ورسوله أبلغ من هذا؟ أن يجعل ما أثبته النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأخبر به، وأوجب التصديق به، قد نفاه، وأبطله، وأوجب تكذيبه، وإبطاله؟

الثالث عشر: أنه قد روي من غير وجه: " على صورة الرحمن " (2).
__________
(1) تقدم الحديث.
(2) تقدم تخريجه، وانظر كتب (( التوحيد )) لابن خزيمة ( 2/85 ) وذكر من خرجه هناك غيره، ورواه الدراقطني في (( الصفات )) (36 - 37) وهو حديث ثابت.


الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## أبو العباس آل حسن

من أفضل ما رأيت، ما قام به الشيخ علوي السقاف في كتابه القيم : صفات الله عز وجل الواردة في الكتاب والسنة، ولعله من أفضل المصنفات على الإطلاق في باب الأسماء والصفات.
حيث أنه أثبت الصفة من الأدلة الواضحة الغير مختلف فيها.
ثم ذكر الحديث، وذكر عدم احتجاجه به لورود خلاف في الحديث.
فالأولى ألا يتعصب في مسألة كهذه غير مؤثرة في الإثبات ولا يستفاد منها تعطيل.
فلا يقال أن من قال كذا وكذا أنه جهمي، لأن المخالف في فهم الحديث مثبت للصفة.
وجميع من بحث المسألة لا يخفى عليه أقوال العلماء.. بداية من كلام الإمام أحمد وحتى كلام الشيخ الغنيمان.
والخلاف موجود وقائم. وهو تكرار لما نوقش من عصور قديمة. ولا جديد.

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

> خلق الله آدم على صورته
> 
> السؤال:
> قال رسول الله ]-: (إن الله خلق على صورة الرحمن).قال عنه الألباني: منكر.
> هل المقصود هنا الله -عز وجل-، أم ما المعنى؟ 
> الجواب:
> دكتور ياسر برهامى 
> الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد،
> الرواية الصحيحة (خلق الله آدم على صورته)، والضمير يعود على آدم على أصح أقوال العلماء؛ لأنه أقرب مذكور، ومن فسرها بمعنى صورة الرحمن كما في الرواية الضعيفة التي ذكرتها، فلا يلزم عنده التشبيه، بل هي كما قال النبي ]- في أهل الجنة (إن أول زمرة يدخلون الجنة على صورة القمر ليلة البدر، ثم الذين يلونهم على أشد كوكب دري في السماء إضاءة)، والخلاف في هذه المسألة سائغ
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبى بعده وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد،
وأما عود الضمير على آدم ففاسد، وبيان ذلك من وجوه:

أحدهما: أنه إذا قيل: " إذا قاتل أحدكم فليجتنب الوجه، فإن الله خلق آدم على صورة آدم " !! أو: " لا يقل أحدكم: قبح الله وجهك، ووجه من أشبه وجهك، فإن الله خلق آدم على صورة آدم "!!!.
كان هذا من أفسد الكلام، فإنه لا يكون بين العلة والحكم مناسبة أصلاً؛ فإن كون آدم مخلوقاً على صورة آدم، فأي تفسير فسر، فليس في ذلك مناسبة للنهي عن ضرب وجوه بنيه، ولا عن تقبيحها، وتقبيح ما يشبهها. وإنما دخل التلبيس بهذا التأويل حيث فرق الحديث:
فروى قوله: " إذا قاتل أحدكم، فليتق الوجه " وحده مفرداً.
وروى قوله: " إن الله خلق آدم على صورته " مفرداً.
أما مع أداء الحديث على وجهه، فإن عود الضمير إلى آدم، يمتنع فيه؛ وذلك أن خلق آدم على صورة آدم، سواء كان فيه تشريف لآدم، أو كان مجرد إخبار بالواقع، لا يناسب الحكم.

الوجه الثاني: أن الله خلق سائر أعضاء آدم على صورة آدم، فلو كان ذلك مانعاً من ضرب الوجه وتقبيحه لوجب أن يكون مانعاً من ضرب سائر الأعضاء, وتقبيح سائر الصور، وهذا معلوم الفساد في العقل والدين، وتعليل الحكم الخاص بالعلة المشتركة، من أقبح الكلام.
وإضافة ذلك إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا يصدر إلا عن جهل عظيم، أو نفاق شديد، إذ لا خلاف في علمه، وحكمته، وحسن كلامه.
فإن هذا مثل أن يقال: لا تضربوا وجوه بني آدم، فإن أباهم له صفات يختص هو بها دونهم، مثل كونه خلق من غير أبوين. 
أو يقال: لا تضربوا وجوه بني آدم، فإن أباهم خلق من تراب.

الوجه الثالث: أن هذا تعليل للحكم بما يوجب نفيه، وهذا من أعظم التناقض، وذلك أنهم تأولوا الحديث على أن آدم لم يخلق من نطفة، وعلقة، ومضغة، وعلى أنه لم يتكون في مدة طويلة، بواسطة العناصر، وبنوه قد خلقوا من نطفة، ثم من علقة، ثم من مضعة، وخلقوا في مدة من عناصر الأرض.
فإن كانت العلة المانعة من الضرب للوجه وتقبيحه كونه خلق على هذا الوجه، وهذه العلة منتفية في بنيه، فينبغي أن يجوز ضرب وجوه بنيه، وتقبيحها؛ لانتفاء العلة فيها، فإن آدم هو الذي خلق على صورته دونهم، إذ هم لم يخلقوا على صورهم التي هم عليها، كما خلق آدم، بل نقلوا من نطفة إلى علقة، ثم إلى مضغة.

الوجه الرابع: ما أبطل به الإمام أحمد هذا التأويل، حيث قال: 
من قال: إن الله خلق آدم على صورة آدم، فهو جهمي، وأي صورة كانت لآدم قبل أن يخلق؟
وهذا الوجه الذي ذكره الإمام أحمد يعم الأحاديث كلها، قوله ابتداء: " إن الله خلق آدم على صورته، طوله ستون ذراعاً".
وقوله: " لا تقبحوا الوجه " إلى آخره، و " إذا ضرب أحدكم فليجتنب الوجه، فإن الله خلق آدم على صورته ".
وذلك أن قوله: " خلق آدم على صورته " يقتضي أنه كان له صورة قبل الخلق [ خلقه ] عليها.
فإن هذه العبارة لا تستعمل إلا في مثل ذلك، وبمثل هذا أبطلنا قول من يقول: إن الضمير عائد إلى المضروب، فإن المضروب متأخر عن آدم، فجميع ما يذكر من التأويلات مضمونها أن صورته تأخرت عنه، فتكون باطلة.
وأيضاً: فمن المعلوم بالضرورة أنه لم تكن لآدم صورة خلق عليها قبل صورته التي خلقها الله - تعالى -.

الوجه الخامس: أن جميع ما يذكر من التأويلات، كقولهم: خلق آدم على صورة آدم، موجود نظيره في جميع المخلوقات، سواء أريد بذلك الصورة الثابتة قدراً في علم الله وكتابه، أو غير ذلك.
وأما كونه خلق على صورته ابتداء، أو في غير مدة، فإنه ليس كذلك، بل خلقه تنقل من حال إلى حال، من التراب إلى الطين، ثم إلى الصلصال، كبنيه فإنهم من نطف، إلى علق، ثم إلى مضغ.
فإذا جاز أن يقال في أحدهما: خلق على صورته، مع تنقل إلى هذه الأطوار، جاز ذلك في الآخر.
ولاشك أن هذه الأحاديث وردت في تخصيص آدم، بأنه خلق على صورته دون غيره من الخلق، وإن كان بنوه تبعاً له في ذلك.
ولكن هذا كخلقه بيده، وإسجاد ملائكته له، وبهذا علم بطلان ما يوجب الاشتراك، ويزيل الاختصاص.

الوجه السادس: أن المعنى الذي تدل عليه هذه العبارة التي ذكروها هي من الأمور المعلومة ببديهة العقل، التي لا يحسن بيانها، والخطاب بها لتعريفها، فإن قول القائل: إن الشيء الفلاني خلق على صورة نفسه، لا يدل لفظه على غير ما هو معلوم بالعقل، إن كان مخلوقاً على الصورة التي خلق عليها.
وهذا مثل أن يقال: أوجد الله الشيء، كما أوجده، وخلق الله الأشياء على ما هي عليه، وعلى الصورة التي هي عليها، ونحو ذلك، مما هو معلوم ببديهة العقل، ومعلوم أن بيان هذا وإيضاحه قبيح جداً.

الوجه السابع: أن ما ذكروه من كون آدم خلق على صورة آدم، أو أنه خلق من غير نطفة، ثم علقة، ثم من مضغة، أو أنه لم يخلق من مادة، أو بواسطة القوى والعناصر - كما يدعون - لا دليل عليه، وليس في هذه الأحاديث ما يدل عليه بحال من الأحوال.

الوجه الثامن: أن الحديث، روي من وجوه، بألفاظ تبطل دعوى الضمير إلى آدم، مثل قوله: " لا تقبحوا الوجه، فإن الله خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن " (1).
وقوله في الطريق الآخر، من حديث أبي هريرة: " إذا ضرب أحدكم فليجتنب الوجه، فإن صورة الإنسان على صورة الرحمن " (2).
وقول ابن عباس فيما ذكره عن الله - تعالى -: " تعمد إلى خلق من خلقي، خلقتهم على صورتي، فتقول لهم: اشربوا يا حمير " (3).
وأما تضعيف ابن خزيمة لحديث ابن عمر، بأن الثوري أرسله، فخالف فيه الأعمش، وأن الأعمش وحبيباً مدلسان.
فيقال: قد صححه إسحاق بن راهويه، وأحمد بن حنبل، وهما أجل من ابن خزيمة باتفاق الناس.
__________
(1) تقدم تخريجه
(2) تقدم أيضا ذكر ما رواه.
(3) روي أن هذا الخطاب موجه إلى موسى صلى الله عليه وسلم لما ضرب الحجر وانفجرت منه اثنتا عشرة عيناً.

*****وأيضاً فمن المعلوم أن عطاء بن أبي رباح، إذا أرسل هذا الحديث، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فلا بد أن يكون قد سمعه من أحد.
فإذا كان في إحدى الطريقين، قد بين أنه أخذه عن ابن عمر، كان بياناً وتفسيراً لما تركه، وحذفه في الطريق الأخرى، ولم يكن هذا اختلافاً أصلاً.
ولو قدر أن عطاء لم يذكره إلا مرسلاً، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، فمن المعلوم أن عطاء من أجل التابعين قدراً، فإنه هو، وسعيد بن المسيب، وإبراهيم النخعي، والحسن البصري، من أئمة التابعين في زمانهم.
ومن المعلوم أن مثل عطاء، لو أفتى في مسألة فقه، بموجب خبر أرسله، لكان ذلك يقتضي ثبوته عنده.
ولهذا يجعل الفقهاء احتجاج المرسل بالخبر دليلاً على ثبوته عنده.
والأخبار التي توجب العلم أعظم من التي توجب العمل.
فإذا كان عطاء، قد جزم بهذا الخبر العلمي، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذا الباب العظيم، فلا يمكن أن يستجيز ذلك من غير أن يكون ثابتاً عنده.
واتفاق السلف على رواية هذا الخبر، ونحوه، مثل عطاء، وحبيب بن أبي ثابت، والأعمش، والثوري، وأصحابهم، من غير نكير سمع من أحد لمثل ذلك، في ذلك العصر، مع أن هذه الروايات المتنوعة في مظنة الاشتهار، دليل على أن علماء الأمة [ لا ] تنكر إطلاق القول بأن الله خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن، بل كانوا متفقين على إطلاق مثل هذا.
وكراهة بعضهم لرواية ذلك في بعض الأوقات، له نظائر، فإن الشيء قد يمنع سماعه لبعض الجهال، وإن كان متفقاً عليه بين علماء المسلمين.
والله - تعالى - قد وصف هذه الأمة بأنها خير أمة أخرجت للناس، وأنها تأمر بالمعروف، وتنهي عن المنكر، فمن الممتنع أن يكون في عصر التابعين، يتكلم أئمة ذلك العصر بما هو كفر، وضلال، ولا ينكر عليهم أحد.
فلو كان قوله: " خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن "، باطلاً، لكانوا مقرين للباطل، غير منكرين له.
وقد روي بهذا اللفظ من طريقين مختلفين، كما روي عن أبي هريرة، فيؤيد أحدهما الآخر، ويشهد له، ويعتبر به، بل قد يفيد ذلك العلم، إذا خيف في الرواية من تعمد الكذب، أو من سوء الحفظ.
فإذا كان الرواة ممن لا يتواطأون في العادة على الكذب، لم يبق إلا سوء الحفظ، فإذا تبين أن كل واحد منهم حفظ مثل ما حفظ الآخر، كان ذلك دليلاً على أن الحديث محفوظ، ولهذا مَنْ منع مِن الاحتجاج بالمرسل، إذا روي من وجه آخر؛ احتج به.
ولهذا الترمذي وغيره، يجعل الحسن: ما وري من وجهين مختلفين، وليس في طريقه متهم بالكذب، ولم يكن مخالفاً للأخبار المشهورة، وأدنى أحوال هذا الحديث ذلك.
ويؤيده أن الصحابة تكلموا بمعناه، كما تقدم عن ابن عباس.
وليس ذلك مأخوذاً عن أهل الكتاب؛ لأنه كان ينهى عن الأخذ عنهم، كما في البخاري وغيره، ولا يجوز أن يكون ذلك من قبيل الرأي.
وهذه الوجوه كلها مبطلة لقول من يعيد الضمير إلى آدم.
فهي أدلة مستقلة في الإخبار بأن الله خلق آدم على صورة نفسه - تعالى -.
وبهذا يحصل الجواب عما يذكر من كون الأعمش وحبيب مدلسين، فقد أخذه عنهما الأئمة، ووافقهما الثوري, وتلقاه العلماء - مثل أحمد وإسحاق وسفيان، وغيرهم - بالقبول.
وقد قدمنا أنه يجوز الاستشهاد بما عند أهل الكتاب، مما هو موافق لما أثر عن نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ففي السفر الأول من التوراة: " سنخلق بشراً على صورتنا، يشبهنا " (1).
__________
(1) هذا النص يوجد في التوراة السامرية هكذا : (( وقال الله : نصنع إنساناً يشبهنا وصورتنا، ليستولي على سمك البحر )) ( ص36 ) طبعة السقا.


*الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

بارك الله فيك ابا سفيان الاثرى

----------


## السليماني

ليس هناك خلاف في إثبات حديث الصورة

 وقد اشتد نكير السلف على أبي ثور حين أول حديث الصورة ورد الضمير لآدم عليه السلام 

وكون ابن خزيمة رحمه الله والألباني غفر الله له ممن زل في حديث الصورة وهما من أئمة السنة 

لايبيح للمسلم السني متابعتهما في ذلك 

والتشكيك في إجماع السلف في إثبات حديث الصورة غريب من بعض الإخوة 

فكل يؤخذ من قوله ويرد إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ....

----------


## أبو العباس آل حسن

> ليس هناك خلاف في إثبات حديث الصورة


لعلك تتفق معي إن قلت: ليس هناك خلاف "عند أهل السنة والجماعة" في إثبات "صفة" الصورة.
لأن هذا الحديث ليس عمدة في الباب، واختلف في عودة الضمير.
والمخالف لا ينكر الصفة.
وقد أثبت الخلاف غير واحد من المحققين كالشيخ الفاضل علوي السقاف كما قد أشرنا إلى ذلك من قبل.
فمجرد الادعاء بأن هذا الخلاف غير موجود أو ليس له وجه.. فهذا محض ادعاء.
ولا ينبغي أن يكون هناك خلاف بين أهل السنة في مسألة فرعية كهذه لا تمس الإثبات للصفة بصلة، وإنما فقط في عودة الضمير.
وأرى أن قول المخالف أقوى من قول المثبت فيها.
والله أعلم.

----------


## السليماني

*هذا سؤال عن حديث ((إن الله خلق آدم على صورته...))*
*
*
* أجاب عنه الشيخ عبد العزيز بن* *باز*


*يقول السائل: ورد حديث عن النبي صلى الله* *عليه وسلم ينهى فيه عن تقبيح الوجه، وأن الله خلق آدم على صورته، فما الاعتقاد* *السليم نحو هذا الحديث؟*


*الحديث ثابت عن رسول الله عليه الصلاة* *والسلام أنه قال "* *إذا ضرب أحدكم فليتق الوجه؛ فإن الله خلق آدم* *على صورته "* *، وفي لفظ آخر "* *على صورة* *الرحمن " .*


*وهذا لا يلزم منه التشبيه والتمثيل، بل المعنى عند أهل* *العلم: أن الله خلق آدم سميعاً بصيراً متكلماً إذا شاء، وهذا هو وصف الله عز وجل ،* *فإنه سميع، بصير ، متكلم، ذو وجه جل وعلا ، 
*
*
*
*
*
*وليس المعنى التشبيه والتمثيل ، بل الصورة* *التي لله غير الصورة التي للمخلوق ، وإنما المعنى : أنه سميع بصير ، ذو وجه ومتكلم إذ ا**شاء، وهكذا خلق الله آدم سميعاً بصيراً ، ذا وجه، وذا يدٍ ، وذا قدم ، ويتكلم إذا* *شاء*


*لكن ليس السميع كالسميع ، وليس البصير كالبصير ، وليس المتكلم كالمتكلم ،* *وليس الوجه كالوجه ، بل لله صفاته سبحانه وتعالى لا يشابهه فيها شيء ،*
*
*
*
*
* بل تليق به* *سبحانه ، وللعبد صفاته التي تليق به ، صفات يعتريها الفناء والنقص والضعف،*
*
*
*
*
* أما صفات* *الله سبحانه وتعالى فهي كاملة لا يعتريها نقص ولا ضعف ولا فناء ولا**زوال*


*ولهذا قال عز وجل "* *لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ* *وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ* *** *وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ* *كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ "* *فلا يجوز ضرب الوجه ولا تقبيح الوجه*


*فتاوى نور على الدرب الجزء الأول- نقلا عن موقع* *الشيخ*


*-------------
*


*والخلاف في هذه المسألة غير معتبر وغير موجود عند السلف الصالح 
*


*لإن المخالف الأول هم الجهمية 
*
*
*
*الذين اشتد نكير السلف عليهم 
*

*روى أبو طالب قال : قال لي أحمد بن حنبل: صح الأمر على أبي  ثور.* 

* من قال إن الله خلق اّدم على صورة اّدم فهو جهمي

 وأي  صورة كانت لآدم قبل أن يخلقه ؟!* 

* وروى الخلال عن أبي طالب من وجهين قال : سمعت أبا عبدالله أحمد بن حنبل  يقول:* 

* من قال إن الله خلق اّدم على صورة اّدم فهو جهمي 

وأي صورة كانت لاّدم قبل  أن يخلقه ؟!* 


* وروى الخلال عن المروذي قال : أظن أني ذكرت لأبي عبدالله عن بعض المحدثين  بالبصرة أنه قال:*

*  على صورتة أي صورة الطين قال: هذا جهمينسلم  الخبركما جاء.*

*وقد رد ابن تيمية في بيان تلبيس  الجهيمة* 

* على من تاول حديث الصورة نقل جلها الشيخ حمود التويجري 

في كتابه الذي قدم  له الشيخ ابن باز*

*  ( عقيدة أهل الإيمان في خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن )*

* بل يمر كما جاء وهذا منهج السلف الصالح .*
 
وقد أنكر العلماء على الإمام ابن خزيمة رحمه الله تأويل حديث الصورة وتضعيف الحديث الصريح في ذلك .
*
**ولو كان كلما زل عالم في أمر قلنا المسألة فيها خلاف* 

لكان هناك مسائل كثيرة يحتج بها أهل البدع على أهل السنة 

ويدعون الخلاف فيها !!!

وهذا خلاف منهج السلف الصالح رحمهم الله فهم يردون الخطأ ويحفظون للعالم المعروف بسلامة العقيدة مكانته

 فهم لايعصمون ولايأثمون إذا كان العالم مجتهداً.

 مع حماية العقيدة والدين ببيان الحق .


*وجزاكم الله خيراً 
*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

كل عام وانتم الى الله أقرب

----------


## أسـامة

رعاكم الله.
عدم اعتبار المخالف وتهميشه ورميه بأنه جهمي في إرجاعه الضمير على غير الله.. على أقل تقدير رميه بموافقة الجهمية في هذا القول فيه نوع من التعسف.
والصحيح هو اعتبار الخلاف مع الترجيح دون رمي وقذف.
ومثل هذه المسألة، من أراد إثبات صفة الوجه من قوله تعالى: ((فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ)) أم سيأتي من يقول المخالف وافق الجهمية؟
يا أيها الفضلاء.. حسبكم.
فإن الغاية هي إثبات الصفة.. وهذا هو منهج أهل السنة والجماعة. وهناك أدلة صريحة في كل مبحث هي العمدة في الباب، وهناك أدلة استدل بها جماعة وخالفهم غيرهم... وهذا ما يتسع فيه الخلاف.
والخلاف مثبت قديما وحديثا في هذا المبحث.
والله المستعان.

----------


## السليماني

أسأل الله لي ولك الهداية والتوفيق 

فأنت ترمي أئمة السنة كالإمام أحمد وإسحاق وعامة علماء السلف بالتعسف 

لإنهم بعض العلماء المتأخرين خالفوا السلف ووافقوا الجهمية !!! 

( وهذه من زلاتهم ) رحمهم الله 

وهذا غير مقبول لأنهم أعلم وأحكم ومنهجهم  أسلم 

وهم أورع الناس بعد الصحابة رضي الله عنهم 

وأبعد الناس عن التكلف والتعسف .

----------


## أسـامة

> أسأل الله لي ولك الهداية والتوفيق 
> 
> فأنت ترمي أئمة السنة كالإمام أحمد وإسحاق وعامة علماء السلف بالتعسف 
> 
> لإنهم بعض العلماء المتأخرين خالفوا السلف ووافقوا الجهمية !!! 
> 
> ( وهذه من زلاتهم ) رحمهم الله 
> 
> وهذا غير مقبول لأنهم أعلم وأحكم ومنهجهم  أسلم 
> ...


هذا الفهم مقلوب.
لأن الإمام أحمد، وإن استخدم كلمة "جهمي" لأنه ربما فهم من السؤال حسب مقتضى الحال والبيئة المحيطة أن النافي هو أحد نفاة الصفات من الجهمية ومن وافقهم كالمعتزلة في ذلك الوقت.
فأراد أن يبطل هذا القول بتعليل عقلي.
ولم يرد هذا الوصف بالتجهم عن إسحاق بن راهويه ولا غيره من أئمة السلف ولا عامة علماء السلف على حد وصفك.
وإن كنت ترى ذلك.. فعليك بإثبات ذلك. وهذا أمر متعسر ولو أنفقت فيه عمرك كله.
إلا اللهم إن استشهدت بمحل النزاع وهو القرينة المختلف عليها. إذ أن هذا الحديث في صحته مقال ربما نتبعه لاحقا بمزيد توضيح.
وأما الذين وصفتهم بالزلل وموافقة الجهمية فهم : ابن خزيمة وابن حبان وابن منده وغيرهم من الأئمة الذين وافقوهم في قولهم وهو قول معتبر.
وما الدليل على أن قولهم موافق للجهمية؟ نفيهم الصفة؟ بالطبع لا. ولكن لمخالفتهم هذا الذي قيل.
وعلى كلٍ.. فقل لي : على أي منهج يتبع أهل السنة القول بأن صورة آدم على صورة الرحمن؟ وهل هذا من باب الصفة وإثباتها؟ أم من هو قدر زائد على الإثبات وهو كيفية الصفة؟ فأصبح للصورة كيفية معلومة وهي صورة آدم.
وهذا يتعارض مع أصل في القرآن ألا وهو : ((ليس كمثله شىء)).
والقاعدة التي يسير عليها الجميع وهو قول الإمام مالك رحمه الله: الاستواء معلوم والكيف مجهول.
وهذه القاعدة على جميع الصفات.. فمن أين هذا الاستثناء.
ومن أصول أهل السنة والجماعة إثبات المعنى.. فأي معنى يكون لهذا القول: صورة آدم على صورة الرحمن؟
وبأي تكلف يكون تفسير ذلك المعنى؟ أم يكون تفويض المعنى؟ أم تفسيره بما لا يفسر به وبما هو عنه ببعيد كالذي تكلف من المتأخرين؟
يا جماعة الخير. العبرة بالدليل وليس بقول فلان وعلان من الناس. أين دليل براءة الذمة يا طالب العلم؟ إن كنت مقلدا لأحد من العلماء.. فلا يصح لك رمي أخ لك مثبت للصفة ويختلف معك في جزئية من الجزئيات أنه جهمي. لأن الجهمية ينفون الصفات. وأما الاختلاف فأمر آخر. ووُجِد الاختلاف عند السلف في مسائل وجزئيات ولم نرى من يرميهم ويبدعهم أو أن يصل به الطغي أن يرمي ببدعة مكفرة كالتجهم.
ما هذا بمنهج السلف.. ولا قواعده ولا منهجه.
لا أقول لكم هذا لنفسي.. ولكنها نصيحة لله.
والله الموفق.

----------


## السليماني

الحديث صحيح 

فأين التسليم ؟؟؟ 

( من رد حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو على شفا هلكة )

والسلف أعلم وأحكم وأفهم وأبعد الناس عن التكلف والتعسف 

قال الخلال :

سمعت عبد الله يقول لقد سمعت الحميدي بحضرة سفيان بن عيينة فذكر هذا الحديث ( خلق الله آدم على صورته ) فقال : ( من لايقول بهذا فهو كذا وكذا  يعني من الشتم 

وسفيان ساكت لايرد عليه شيئاً .

فهؤلاء أئمة السنة الإمام احمد وإسحاق وابن عيينة والحميدي والخلال 

وقال الشيخ محمد بن عبد الملك الكرجي الشافعي :

( فأما تأويل من لم يتابعه الأئمة فغير مقبول 

وإن صدر ذلك التأويل عن إمام معروف غير مجهول
نحو ماينسب إلى أبي بكر محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة 

تاويل حديث ( خلق آدم على صورته )

 فإنه يفسر ذلك بذلك التأويل 

ولم يتابعه عليه قبله من أئمة الحديث لماروينا عن أحمد رحمه الله تعالى 

ولم يتابعه أيضاً من بعده 

حتى رأيت في كتاب الفقهاء للعبادي أنه ذكر الفقهاء

 وذكر عن كل واحد منهم مسألة تفرد بها فذكر الإمام ابن خزيمة ....)

( عقيدة أهل الإيمان  ص61)

----------


## أسـامة

ردك الأخير بعيد عن المسألة وعن محل النزاع بالكلية.
فأرجو أن تنظر لمحل النزاع. وعدم الخلط بين الصحيح والضعيف.

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبى بعده وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد،*



> هذا الفهم مقلوب





> لأن الإمام أحمد، وإن استخدم كلمة "جهمي" لأنه ربما فهم من السؤال حسب مقتضى الحال والبيئة المحيطة أن النافي هو أحد نفاة الصفات من الجهمية ومن وافقهم كالمعتزلة في ذلك الوقت.
> فأراد أن يبطل هذا القول بتعليل عقلي.
> ولم يرد هذا الوصف بالتجهم عن إسحاق بن راهويه ولا غيره من أئمة السلف ولا عامة علماء السلف على حد وصفك.
> وإن كنت ترى ذلك.. فعليك بإثبات ذلك. وهذا أمر متعسر ولو أنفقت فيه عمرك كله.


*قال المروزي**:**أظن أني ذكرت لأبي عبد الله, عن بعض المحدثين بالبصرة أنه قال: قول النبي صلى**الله عليه وسلم**:* *"**خلق الله آدم على صورته "**قال**:* *صورة الطين**.*
*قال: هذا جهمي, وقال: نسلم للخبر كما جاء.*
وروى الخلال عن أبي طالب, من وجهين, قال: سمعت أبا عبد الله - يعنيأحمد بن حنبل - يقول:من قال: إن الله خلق آدم على صورة آدم فهو جهمي. وأي صورة كانت لآدم قبل أن يخلقه؟
وقال الطبراني:في كتاب السُّنَّة:حدثنا عبد الله ابن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل قال: قال رجل لأبي: إن رجلاً قال: خلق الله آدم على صورته، أي صورة الرجل, فقال: كذب, هو قول الجهمية ))




> وأما الذين وصفتهم بالزلل وموافقة الجهمية فهم : ابن خزيمة وابن حبان وابن منده وغيرهم من الأئمة الذين وافقوهم في قولهم وهو قول معتبر..



قال الشيخ أبو الحسن محمد بن عبد الملك الكرجي الشافعي في كتاب الفصول في الأصول:(( فأما تأويل من لم يتابعه عليه الأئمة، فغير مقبول، وإن صدر ذلك التأويل عن إمام معروف، غير مجهول، نحو ما ينسب إلى أبي بكر محمد بن إسحاق ابن خزيمة، في تأويل الحديث: " خلق الله آدم على صورته "،فإنه: يفسر ذلك بذلك التأويل، ولم يتابعه عليه من قبله من أئمة الحديث، كما روينا عن أحمد رحمه الله، ولم يتابعه أيضاً من بعده،حتى رأيت في كتاب الفقهاء للعبادي الفقيه: أنه ذكر الفقهاء، وذكر عن كل واحد منهم مسألة انفرد بها، فذكر الإمام ابن خزيمة، وأنه انفرد بتأويل هذا الحديث:" خلق الله آدم على صورته "، على أني سمعت عدة من المشايخ رووا أن ذلك التأويل مزور مربوط على ابن خزيمة، وإفك مفترى عليه، فهذا وأمثال ذلك من التأويل لا نقبله ولا يلتفت إليه )). 



> وما الدليل على أن قولهم موافق للجهمية؟ نفيهم الصفة؟ بالطبع لا. ولكن لمخالفتهم هذا الذي قيل.



الدليل على أن قولهم موافق للجهمية هو تأويل الحديث وصرفه عن ظاهره بلا قرينة.



> وعلى كلٍ.. فقل لي : على أي منهج يتبع أهل السنة القول بأن صورة آدم على صورة الرحمن؟ وهل هذا من باب الصفة وإثباتها؟ أم من هو قدر زائد على الإثبات وهو كيفية الصفة؟ فأصبح للصورة كيفية معلومة وهي صورة آدم.





> وهذا يتعارض مع أصل في القرآن ألا وهو : ((ليس كمثله شىء)).
> والقاعدة التي يسير عليها الجميع وهو قول الإمام مالك رحمه الله: الاستواء معلوم والكيف مجهول.
> وهذه القاعدة على جميع الصفات.. فمن أين هذا الاستثناء.
> ومن أصول أهل السنة والجماعة إثبات المعنى.. فأي معنى يكون لهذا القول: صورة آدم على صورة الرحمن؟
> وبأي تكلف يكون تفسير ذلك المعنى؟ أم يكون تفويض المعنى؟ أم تفسيره بما لا يفسر به وبما هو عنه ببعيد كالذي تكلف من المتأخرين؟.


هذا فهم مخلوط ولم يفهم أئمة أهل السنة متقدمين ومتأخرين هذا الفهم، ولا أظنك تقول أن هذا فهم سفيان وأحمد والمروزى وابن تيمية وبن باز والعثيمين والغنيمان وغيرهم،
ومعنى صورة آدم على صورة الرحمن: أى فى القدر المشترك مع إثبات القدر الفارق، بمعنى أن الله جل وعلا يوصف باليدين على ما يليق بكماله وآدم يوصف باليدين على ما يليق به، الله جل وعلا يوصف بالقدم على ما يليق به سبحانه وكذلك آدم على ما يليق به، الله جل وعلا يوصف بالعين على يليق بجلاله وكماله، وكذلك آدم على ما يليق به، قس على هذا كل الصفات الخبرية التى أثبتها الله لنفسه آدم موصوف بها، لكن هل يلزم من ذلك المطابقة، بالطبع لا فأدم على صورة الرحمن فى القدر المشترك مع إثبات القدر الفارق، وهذ مثل قول النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم " تدخل أول زمرة من أمتى الجنة على صورة القمر ليلة البدر " فهل يلزم من ذلك أنهم سيكونوا على شكل دائرة مثل القمر؟!!!
إذا فهمت هذا ذهب عنك الإشكال. والله المستعان 



> يا جماعة الخير. العبرة بالدليل وليس بقول فلان وعلان من الناس. أين دليل براءة الذمة يا طالب العلم؟.



أحسنت ليتك تلتزم ما قلت.



> إن كنت مقلدا لأحد من العلماء.. فلا يصح لك رمي أخ لك مثبت للصفة ويختلف معك في جزئية من الجزئيات أنه جهمي. لأن الجهمية ينفون الصفات. وأما الاختلاف فأمر آخر. ووُجِد الاختلاف عند السلف في مسائل وجزئيات ولم نرى من يرميهم ويبدعهم أو أن يصل به الطغي أن يرمي ببدعة مكفرة كالتجهم





> ما هذا بمنهج السلف.. ولا قواعده ولا منهجه.
> لا أقول لكم هذا لنفسي.. ولكنها نصيحة لله.
> والله الموفق.


لم يرمى من يثبت الحديث على ظاهره المخالف بالتجهم، إنما نقول كما قال الإمام أحمد أن القول قول الجهمية. والله الموفق للصواب.

*الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات*

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> " تدخل أول زمرة من أمتى الجنة على صورة القمر ليلة البدر " فهل يلزم من ذلك أنهم سيكونوا على شكل دائرة مثل القمر؟!!!


 
*إن كان آدم مخلوق على ( صورة الله سبحانه وتعالى ) ...*
*وفي حديث صورة القمر : إن الله سبحانه وتعالى سيدخل أول زمرة يدخلون الجنة على ( صورة القمر ) وهذا تشريف ومكافئة من الله سبحانه لأول زمرة تدخل الجنة ..*
*فهل التشريف والمكافئة يكون بتحويل صورهم من الصورة التي هي على ( صورة الله سبحانه وتعالى ) إلى ( صورة القمر ) ؟*
وإن كان المخالف يثبت صفة الصورة من نص آخر ..
فما هو القدر المشترك بين صفة الله سبحانه وتعالى ( الصورة ) وبين خلقه ؟ 
وما هو القدر المميز ؟ 
وإن كان لفظ : ( على ) لا يفيد التمثيل ؟
فلماذا استخدمها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في بيان مماثلة صفات بني آدم لصفات آدم عند دخول الجنة حيث قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( فكل من يدخل الجنة على صورة آدم طوله ستون ذراعا ) ؟

----------


## السليماني

الحديث صحيح لاشك في ذلك 

وضعفه ابن خزيمة وعلل ذلك بحجج واهية ضعيفة 

ويكفي بأن القول بخلاف قول السلف قاطبة 

هو قول الجهمية 

وقال السلف بعدم تفسيره

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبى بعده وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد،* 



> *إن كان آدم مخلوق على ( صورة الله سبحانه وتعالى ) ...**وفي حديث صورة القمر : إن الله سبحانه وتعالى سيدخل أول زمرة يدخلون الجنة على ( صورة القمر ) وهذا تشريف ومكافئة من الله سبحانه لأول زمرة تدخل الجنة ..**فهل التشريف والمكافئة يكون بتحويل صورهم من الصورة التي هي على ( صورة الله سبحانه وتعالى ) إلى ( صورة القمر ) ؟*


لم أفهم ماذا تقصد، وهل قال أحد هذا؟!!!



> فما هو القدر المشترك بين صفة الله سبحانه وتعالى ( الصورة ) وبين خلقه ؟ 
> وما هو القدر المميز ؟


القدر المشترك أن الله جل وعلا يوصف باليد والإصبع والقدم والساق والوجه والعين والحقو على ما يليق بجلاله وكماله {ليس كمثله شئ}، وآدم أيضا يوصف بهذه الصفات على ما يليق به كمخلوق، فهذا القدر المشترك فى صفة الصورة.
أما القدر الفارق فهو فى كيفية هذه الصفات، فيد الله جل وعلا ليست كيد آدم، قدم الله جل وعلا ليست كقدم آدم، كذلك جميع صفات الله سبحانه وتعالى ليست كصفات أى مخلوق فى الكيف، وهذا القدر الفارق. 



> وإن كان لفظ : ( على ) لا يفيد التمثيل ؟
> فلماذا استخدمها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في بيان مماثلة صفات بني آدم لصفات آدم عند دخول الجنة حيث قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( فكل من يدخل الجنة على صورة آدم طوله ستون ذراعا ) ؟


أخى وفقك الله، "على" فى هذا الحديث لم تفد المماثلة أيضا، فالقرينة فى عين النص ( فكل من يدخل الجنة على صورة آدم طوله ستون ذراعا ) وهكذا فى حديث (على صورة القمر) وهكذا فى حديث (على صورة الرحمن). 
إذا فهمت هذا ذهب عنك الإشكال بإذن الله. 

*الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات*

----------


## أسـامة

يا أبا سفيان.. بارك الله فيك وفي الإخوة الفضلاء الذين يشاركون أو يتابعون هذه المناقشة.
وقبل الاستطراد..
لابد وأن يكون لنا منطلق ننطلق منه في المباحثة.. : 
- لله صورة تليق به سبحانه وتعالى ليست كصورة المخلوقين.
- لآدم وذريته صور تليق بهم، صورهم الله عليها.
- إثبات صفة الصورة كغيرها من الصفات.. بلا تحريف ولا تعطيل ولا تمثيل ولا تكييف.
- الذين نفوا الصورة من المعطلة ليس لهم حظ في هذه المباحثة نظرًا لثبوت الصفة لله -عز وجل-.
- إجماع أهل السنة والجماعة على إثبات صفة الصورة لله -عز وجل- غير أن جماعة من أهل السنة قد احتجوا بحديث ((خلق الله آدم على صورته)) على إثبات الصورة من ضمن مجموع الأدلة الواردة في الباب، وخالفهم غيرهم.. وهذا من ضمن مباحث هذا الموضوع.
وهناك روايات في الباب تختلف في سياقها وطرقها، صح بعضها وآخر لم يصح. 
   - الذين نفوا الصورة هم الجهمية ومن تبعهم ووافقهم.
- الذين اختلفوا في فقه الحديث هم أهل السنة والجماعة.
- وطالما أننا نتدارس الحديث على مذهب السلف.. فقد قال نعيم بن حماد: من شبه الله بخلقه فقد كفر، ومن أنكر ما وصف الله به نفسه فقد كفر، وليس ما وصف الله به نفسه ورسوله تشبيه.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقفة قبل الاستطراد:
  هذه الوقفة مع أبي سفيان والذين قالوا بقوله.. كالأخت الكريمة كاملة الكواري وغيرهما.
المثال المطروح، الذي ظننتَ أن بفهمه سيزول الاشكال.. القول به خطير. 
فالاستدلال بـ((تدخل أول زمرة من أمتى الجنة على صورة القمر ليلة البدر)) تشبيه بليغ ومعلوم في لغة العرب. فتشبيه المخلوق وارد.. كوصف الرجل بالأسد للرجل الشجاع ونحو ذلك.
إلا أنه لا يصح تشبيه الخالق بالمخلوق. وبدلا من أن يكون سببا في إزالة الاشكال.. قد أوقعك فيما لا يحسن الوقوع فيه وهو التشبيه. فاحذر -رعاك الله-.
  وهذا هو نتيجة التفسير لصفة الصورة بهذا المعنى.. وأرى أن تفسير الإمام العثيمين هو الأقرب للصحة والسلامة وكلام ابن قتيبة من خير ما قيل.
وهناك أشياء أُخر قد توضع في عين الاعتبار.. قد أجاد في تلخصيها في نقاط مهمة الشيخ ابن عقيل. قد نعود إليها لاحقا.

وحتى تكون هذه المباحثة غير متشعبة.. فيرجى الانتباه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لسنا بحاجة للكلام على الصفة وثبوتها، وإنما هذه المدارسة في مبحثين: 
  -       أولاهما: الكلام حول الرواية التي قد استدل بها البعض والتي هي بلفظ: ((خلق الله آدم على صورة الرحمن)).
  -       وثانيهما: فقه الحديث.
  وقد يكون ضمن الردود، الرد على بعض الافتراءات التي وُجِّهَت لبعض الأئمة.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأحاديث الواردة في الباب على عدة أحوال، منها الصحيح وهو بالإضمار، فقد وردت الروايات الصحيحة بالإضمار كما عند البخاري ومسلم وغيرهما. وهي ((خلق الله آدم على صورته..)) الحديث.
وهذه الرواية محفوظة، وأقرها الأئمة ولا خلاف في ذلك نعلمه، إلا اللهم كراهة الإمام مالك التحديث به ضمن بعض أحاديث الصفات وإنكاره ذلك.. خشية الخوض في التشبيه. قاله الإمام ابن عبدالبر في التمهيد (7/150) ط المغربية.

ووردت الروايات الضعيفة بلفظ ((فإنما صورة الإنسان على صورة وجه الرحمن)) وبلفظ ((فإن الله خلق آدم على صورة وجهه))
  ونسب بعضهم تصحيح اللفظ الأول للإمام أحمد، على الرغم من عدم وجوده في المسند! بل وأنه لم يستدل به حين سُئل عن الحديث، والظاهر أن ذلك لعلة لا تخفى على مثله.
  وحتى لا يطول الكلام في هذا الموضع.. فأحيل إلى أشياء يجب الاطلاع عليها.
  فقد استفاض الإمام الألباني في السلسلة الضعيفة (1175-1176) بكلام نفيس 
  تحدث فيه عن هذا الحديث وعلله التي أوردها الإمام ابن خزيمة، وأضاف علة رابعة قوية. وتابع عليه فضيلة الشيخ طارق بن عوض الله في تعليقه على (المنتخب من العلل للخلال) لابن قدامة المقدسي ط الراية ص 266 فأضاف علة خامسة قوية.
  وكذلك هناك كلام طيب لفضيلة الشيخ الوليد بن محمد بن نبيه سيف الناصر في تعليقه على كتاب (الشريعة) للإمام الآجري ط قرطبة (2/107) وفيه ردود على ما أورده الشيخ الدويش.
  وكذلك رسالة الإمام ابن عقيل الظاهري وفيها ردود على كثير من المسائل التي أوردها الشيخ التويجري. وفيه من الفوائد الشىء العظيم.
  فإن سلمنا بهذه المسألة انتقلنا لغيرها.. وإلا زدنا تفصيلا.
  والله الموفق.

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

بارك الله فى علمكم ونفع بكم

----------


## السليماني

الحديث صححه الإمام أحمد وإسحاق وابن حجر والذهبي وابن تيمية 

ولاشك في صحته

 ويجب التسليم عند ورود النص عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

فهو اعلم الخلق بالله ومايجب له وأخشى الناس لله وأفصح البشر 

والعلل التي أوردها ابن خزيمة واهية ضعيفة ....

قال الخلال :

سمعت عبد الله يقول لقد سمعت الحميدي بحضرة سفيان بن عيينة

فذكر هذا الحديث ( خلق الله آدم على صورته )

فقال : ( من لايقول بهذا فهو كذا وكذا  يعني من الشتم 

وسفيان ساكت لايرد عليه شيئاً .

فهؤلاء أئمة السنة الإمام احمد وإسحاق وابن عيينة والحميدي والخلال 

وقال الشيخ محمد بن عبد الملك الكرجي الشافعي :

( فأما تأويل من لم يتابعه الأئمة فغير مقبول 

وإن صدر ذلك التأويل عن إمام معروف غير مجهول


 نحو ماينسب إلى أبي بكر محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة تاويل حديث ( خلق آدم على صورته )

 فإنه يفسر ذلك بذلك التأويل 

ولم يتابعه عليه قبله من أئمة الحديث لماروينا عن أحمد رحمه الله تعالى 

ولم يتابعه أيضاً من بعده 

حتى رأيت في كتاب الفقهاء للعبادي أنه ذكر الفقهاء وذكر عن كل واحد منهم مسألة تفرد بها فذكر الإمام ابن خزيمة ....)

( عقيدة أهل الإيمان  ص61)

وقد رد شيخ الإسلام على كلام ابن خزيمة والرازي من ستة عشر وجهاً 

وأسهب وبين بطلان قول الجهمية في كتابه ( بيان تلبيس الجهيمة ) نقل كلامه الشيخ حمود في كتابه

----------


## أسـامة

> الحديث صححه الإمام أحمد وإسحاق وابن حجر والذهبي وابن تيمية 
> 
> ولاشك في صحته
> 
>  ويجب التسليم عند ورود النص عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> 
> فهو اعلم الخلق بالله ومايجب له وأخشى الناس لله وأفصح البشر 
> 
> والعلل التي أوردها ابن خزيمة واهية ضعيفة ....
> ...


أخي الكريم..  أعد القراءة. فما تحاول أن تقوله هو ما نقول به.



> الأحاديث  الواردة في الباب على عدة أحوال، منها الصحيح وهو بالإضمار، فقد وردت  الروايات الصحيحة بالإضمار كما عند البخاري ومسلم وغيرهما. وهي ((خلق الله  آدم على صورته..)) الحديث.
> وهذه الرواية محفوظة، وأقرها الأئمة ولا خلاف في ذلك نعلمه، إلا اللهم  كراهة الإمام مالك التحديث به ضمن بعض أحاديث الصفات وإنكاره ذلك.. خشية  الخوض في التشبيه. قاله الإمام ابن عبدالبر في التمهيد (7/150) ط المغربية.


ولا خلاف عندنا في هذه الرواية.
وأما الرواية الأخرى فلم أقف على تصحيح لأحد من أهل العلم فيها إلا إسحاق، ونظرًا لأن علم العلل من العلوم الخفية، فقد تكون خفيت على إسحاق وعلمها ابن خزيمة.
وفيه أكثر من علة واضحة.. وتابعه أهل العلم.
وأما التشنيع القبيح على الإمام ابن خزيمة.. فهذا أمر قبيح.. وهمه من لا يحسن العلم فظن أن الإمام ينفي الصفة.. حتى وصل به الحال أن جمع بينه وبين الرازي.. وهذا أمر غير مقبول.
وهذا التشنيع القبيح لا يفيد علما ولا يرفع جهلا.
والمسألة قيد المناقشة الآن.
فأرجو أن لا تتعجل في مثل هذه الردود.. فالعقيدة الصحيحة تحتاج إلى بحث وتحرير لبراءة الذمة، لا مجرد النقل لكلام شيخ من الشيوخ ونصرة وجه من الوجوه لمجرد أن قال هذا القول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ونصره. وحتى هذا الحديث فقد قال فيه شيخ الإسلام بالحسن ولم يقل بصحته.
وأما ابن حجر فقال إسناده ثقات.. ولم يصححه.
وهذه المدارسة للفائدة.. وليست للمناظرة.
فإن كان عندك فائدة لا نعلمها فهاتها. وإلا فلدينا من العلم ما قاله الإمام أحمد وإسحاق وابن خزيمة وابن منده وابن حبان وابن تيمية والذهبي وابن حجر وابن العربي والألباني وابن باز والعثيمين ابن عقيل والغنيمان والدميجي وآل الشيخ وغيرهم كثير.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> القدر المشترك أن الله جل وعلا يوصف باليد والإصبع والقدم والساق والوجه والعين والحقو على ما يليق بجلاله وكماله {ليس كمثله شئ}، وآدم أيضا يوصف بهذه الصفات على ما يليق به كمخلوق، فهذا القدر المشترك فى صفة الصورة.
> أما القدر الفارق فهو فى كيفية هذه الصفات، فيد الله جل وعلا ليست كيد آدم، قدم الله جل وعلا ليست كقدم آدم، كذلك جميع صفات الله سبحانه وتعالى ليست كصفات أى مخلوق فى الكيف، وهذا القدر الفارق.


 
أحسن الله إليك ..
هذا التخيل لصفـة الصورة لله عز وجل : أنها متضمنـة لــ : ( اليد والإصبع والقدم والساق والوجه والعين ) 
هل ورد دليل يفسر لنا ويعلمنا كيفية صورة الله عز وجل بأن فيها : ( اليد والإصبع والقدم والساق والوجه والعين ) ؟
إذن أنت تثبت صفة الصورة لله عز وجل وتفسر صفة الصورة بأن فيها ( اليد والإصبع والقدم والساق والوجه والعين ) ..
وهذا التفسير منك والكيفية لصفة الصورة هو ( القدر المشترك ) عندك بين صفة الصورة لله عز وجل التي فيها : ( اليد والإصبع والقدم والساق والوجه والعين ) كما تقول ، وبين صورة آدم التي فيها : ( اليد والإصبع والقدم والساق والوجه والعين وغير ذلك ) ..
والإشكال عندك فقط في تكييف الصفات الداخلة في الصورة ،، أما تكييف صفة الصورة وتشبيهها بصورة آدم فليس فيه إشكال عندك ..
هذا ما فهمته من كلامك عن القدر المشترك والقدر المميز .
وهل يجوز تفسير الصفة بالتلازم ؟
يعني مثال :
نحن نثبت صفة اليد لله سبحانه وتعالى .
ونثبت صفة الإصبع لله سبحانه وتعالى .
هل يجوز أن يقال : أن اليد فيها الإصبع ؟
مثل أن يقال : أن الصورة فيها : ( اليد والإصبع والقدم والساق والوجه والعين )
تعالى الله رب العالمين

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

القول بعدم اثبات الصورة لله تعالى قول منكر وقول ضال ومخالف لما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وان قلنا بتاويل حديث ان الله خلق ادم على صورته وبضعف لفظة على صورة الرحمن فماذا نفعل برواية البخاري الصريحة في اثبات الصورة لله تعالى جاء في صحيح البخاري وصحيح مسلم ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:وتبقى هذه الأمة فيها منافقوها فيأتيهم الله تبارك وتعالى في صورة غير صورته التي يعرفون فيقول: أنا ربكم , فيقولون: نعوذ بالله منك هذا مكاننا حتى يأتينا ربنا , فإذا جاء ربنا عرفناه , فيأتيهم الله تعالى في صورته التي يعرفون".

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبى بعده وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد،*


> يا أبا سفيان.. بارك الله فيك وفي الإخوة الفضلاء الذين يشاركون أو يتابعون هذه المناقشة..


وفيك بارك، ونفع بك


> وقبل الاستطراد..





> لابد وأن يكون لنا منطلق ننطلق منه في المباحثة.. : 
> - لله صورة تليق به سبحانه وتعالى ليست كصورة المخلوقين.
> - لآدم وذريته صور تليق بهم، صورهم الله عليها.
> - إثبات صفة الصورة كغيرها من الصفات.. بلا تحريف ولا تعطيل ولا تمثيل ولا تكييف.
> - الذين نفوا الصورة من المعطلة ليس لهم حظ في هذه المباحثة نظرًا لثبوت الصفة لله -عز وجل-.
> - إجماع أهل السنة والجماعة على إثبات صفة الصورة لله -عز وجل- غير أن جماعة من أهل السنة قد احتجوا بحديث ((خلق الله آدم على صورته)) على إثبات الصورة من ضمن مجموع الأدلة الواردة في الباب، وخالفهم غيرهم.. وهذا من ضمن مباحث هذا الموضوع.
> وهناك روايات في الباب تختلف في سياقها وطرقها، صح بعضها وآخر لم يصح. 
> - الذين نفوا الصورة هم الجهمية ومن تبعهم ووافقهم.
> - الذين اختلفوا في فقه الحديث هم أهل السنة والجماعة.
> - وطالما أننا نتدارس الحديث على مذهب السلف.. فقد قال نعيم بن حماد: من شبه الله بخلقه فقد كفر، ومن أنكر ما وصف الله به نفسه فقد كفر، وليس ما وصف الله به نفسه ورسوله تشبيه.


أحسنت، بارك الله فيك، لكن هل يعد مخالفة اثنين أو ثلاثة من أئمة أهل السنة خلاف معتبر؟!! 




> وقفة قبل الاستطراد:





> هذه الوقفة مع أبي سفيان والذين قالوا بقوله.. كالأخت الكريمة كاملة الكواري وغيرهما.
> المثال المطروح، الذي ظننتَ أن بفهمه سيزول الاشكال.. القول به خطير. 
> فالاستدلال بـ((تدخل أول زمرة من أمتى الجنة على صورة القمر ليلة البدر)) تشبيه بليغ ومعلوم في لغة العرب. فتشبيه المخلوق وارد.. كوصف الرجل بالأسد للرجل الشجاع ونحو ذلك.
> إلا أنه لا يصح تشبيه الخالق بالمخلوق. وبدلا من أن يكون سببا في إزالة الاشكال.. قد أوقعك فيما لا يحسن الوقوع فيه وهو التشبيه. فاحذر -رعاك الله-.
> وهذا هو نتيجة التفسير لصفة الصورة بهذا المعنى.. وأرى أن تفسير الإمام العثيمين هو الأقرب للصحة والسلامة وكلام ابن قتيبة من خير ما قيل.


جزاك الله خير على التحذير، لكن ليس فى عود الضمير على الله جل وعلا و الإستدلال بحديث "على صورة القمر" لنفى المماثلة المتوهمة تشبيه إلا فى القدر المشترك فقط، وللعلم أن الإمام العثيمين ممن قال بهذا القول، قال رحمه الله:
(..أن الله خلق آدم على صورة الله عز وجل، ولا يلزم من ذلك المماثلة بدليل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن أول زمرة تدخل الجنة على صورة القمر ليلة البدر، ثم الذين يلونهم على أضوإ كوكب في السماء" ولا يلزم أن يكون على صورة نفس القمر; لأن القمر أكبر من أهل الجنة، وأهل الجنة يدخلونها طول أحدهم ستون ذراعا، وعرضه سبعة أذرع كما في بعض الأحاديث.) (القول المفيد:ج2 360)
وقال فى شرح الواسطية:
(وأما الجواب المفصل: فنقول: إن الذي قال: "خلق الله آدم على صورته" رسول الله الذي قال: { لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ }، والرسول لا يمكن أن ينطق بما يكذب المرسل والذي قال: "خلق آدم على صورته" هو الذي قال: "إن أول زمرة تدخل الجنة على صورة القمر"فهل أنت تعتقد أن هؤلاء الذين يدخلون الجنة على صورة القمر من كل وجه أو تعتقد أنهم على صورة البشر لكن في الوضاءة والحسن والجمال واستدارة الوجه وما أشبه ذلك على صورة القمر، لا من كل وجه؟!، فإن قلت بالأول، فمقتضاه أنهم دخلوا وليس لهم أعين وليس له أناف وليس لهم أفواه!، وإن شئنا قلنا: دخلوا وهم أحجار!، وإن قلت بالثاني، زال الإشكال، وتبين أنه لا يلزم من كون الشيء على صورة الشيء أن يكون مماثلاً له من كل وجه.
فإن أبى فهمك، وتقاصر عن هذا، وقال: أنا لا أفهم إلا أنه مماثل 
قلنا: هناك جواب آخر، وهو أن الإضافة هنا من باب إضافة المخلوق إلى خالقه، فقوله: "على صورته" مثل قول الله عزَّ وجلَّ في آدم: { وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِن رُّوحِي }، ولا يمكن أن الله عزَّ وجلَّ أعطى آدم جزءاً من روحه، بل المراد الروح التي خلقها الله عزَّ وجلَّ، لكن إضافتها إلى الله بخصوصها من باب التشريف، كما نقول: عباد الله، يشمل الكافر والمسلم والمؤمن والشهيد والصدّيق والنبي، لكننا لو قلنا محمد عبد الله، هذه إضافة خاصة ليست كالعبودية السابقة.
فقول: "خلق آدم على صورته"، يعني: صورة من الصور التي خلقها الله وصورها، كما قال تعالى: { وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَاكُمْ ثُمَّ صَوَّرْنَاكُمْ ثُمَّ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلآئِكَةِ اسْجُدُواْ لآدَمَ }، والمصور آدم إذاً، فآدم على صورة الله، يعني: أن الله هو الذي صوره على هذه الصورة التي تعد أحسن صورة في المخلوقات، { لَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الإِنسَانَ فِي أَحْسَنِ تَقْوِيمٍ }، فإضافة الله الصورة إليه من باب التشريف، كأنه عزَّ وجلَّ اعتنى بهذه الصورة زمن أجل ذلك، لا تضرب الوجه، فتعيبه حساً، ولا تقبحه فتقول: قبح الله وجهك ووجه من أشبه وجهك، فتعيبه معنىً، فمن أجل أنه الصورة التي صورها الله وأضافها إلى نفسه تشريفاً وتكريماً، لا تقبحها بعيب حسي ولا بعيب معنوي.
ثم هل يعتبر هذا الجواب تحريفاً أم له نظير؟.
نقول: له نظير، كما في: بيت الله، ناقة الله، وعبد الله، لأن هذه الصورة (أي: صورة آدم) منفصلة بائنة من الله، وكل شيء أضافه الله إلى نفسه وهو منفصل بائن عنه، فهو من المخلوقات، فحنيئذ يزول الإشكال.
ولكن إذا قال لقائل: أيما أسلم المعنى الأول أو الثاني؟ قلنا: المعنى الأول أسلم، ما دمنا نجد أن لظاهر اللفظ مساغاً في اللغة العربية وإمكاناً في العقل، فالواجب حمل الكلام عليه ونحن وجدنا أن الصورة لا يلزم منها مماثلة الصورة الأخرى، وحينئذ يكون الأسلم أن نحمله على ظاهره.
فإذا قلت: ما هي الصورة التي تكون لله ويكون آدم عليها؟.
قلنا: إن الله عزَّ وجلَّ له وجه وله عين وله يد وله رجل عزَّ وجلَّ، لكن لا يلزم من أن تكون هذه الأشياء مماثلة للإنسان، فهناك شيء من الشبه لكنه ليس على سبيل المماثلة، وبهذا يصدق ما ذهب إليه أهل السنة والجماعة، من أن جميع صفات الله سبحانه وتعالى ليست مماثلة لصفات المخلوقين، من غير تحريف ولا تعطيل، ومن غير تكييف ولا تمثيل.)
وقال فى شرح السفارينية:
(الوجه الثاني : أن نقول : ( على صورته ) : أي على صورة الله التي هي صفته ،
ولا يلزم من كون الشيء على صورة الشيء أن يكون مماثلاً للشيء،
والدليل على هذا : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبر بأن أول زمرة تدخل الجنة على صورة القمر، ومعلومٌ أنها ليست على صورة القمر من كل وجه ، فليس في القمر عين ولا أنف ولا فم ، ومن دخل الجنة فهو له عين وأنف وفم ، فهذا يدل على أنه لا يلزم من كون الشيء على صورة الشيء أن يكون مماثلاً للشيء ،
فصار قولنا : ( إن الله خلق آدم على صورته ) ، لا ينافي قولنا : إننا نثبت لله وجهاً لا يماثل أوجه المخلوقين)
وممن استدل بهذا الحديث أيضا فضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ، قال فى شرحه على الطحاوية:
(هذا الحديث يطول الكلام عليه؛ لكن خلاصة الكلام أنَّ الصورة هنا بمعنى الصفة؛ لأنَّ الصورة في اللغة تطلق على الصفة كما جاء في الصحيحين أنَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال «أول زمرة يدخلون الجنة على صورة القمر» يعني على صفة القمر من الوضاءة والنور والضياء، فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم «إن الله خلق آدم على صورته»؛ يعني خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن أ؛ يعني على صفة الرحمن، فخص الله ? آدم من بين المخلوقات بأنَّ جعله مَجْمَع الصفات وفيه من صفات الله ? الشيء الكثير؛ يعني فيه من أصل الصفة على التقرير من أنَّ وجود الصفة في المخلوق لا يماثل وجودها في الخالق، فالله ? له سمع وجعل لآدم صفة السمع، والله ? موصوف بصفة الوجه وجعل لآدم وجهاً، وموصوف بصفة اليدين وجعل لآدم صفة اليدين، وموصوف بالقوة والقدرة والكلام والحكمة، وموصوف ـ بصفة الغضب والرضا والضحك إلى غير ذلك مما جاء في الصفات.
فإذن هذا الحديث ليس فيه غرابة كما قال العلامة ابن قتيبة رحمه الله قال (وإنما لم يألفه الناس فاستنكروه).
فهو إجمالٌ لمعنى الأحاديث الثانية الأخرى في صفات الله ?، «خلق آدم على صورته» يعني خلق آدم على صفة الرحمن ? فخصَّهُ بذلك من بين المخلوقات.
الحيوانات قد يكون فيها سمع فيها بصر لكن ما يكون فيها إدراك ما يكون عندها حكمة ما يكون كلام خاص إلى آخره.
فآدم خُصَّ من بين المخلوقات بأنْ جَعَل الله ? فيه من الصفات ما يشترك بها في أصل الصفة لا في كمال معناها ولا في كيفيتها مع الرحمن جل جلاله، تكريما لآدم كما ذكرنا لك.
وهذا ملخص الكلام فيها وإلا فالكلام يطول لأنَّ هذا الحديث كثيرون لم يفهموا المراد منه، ولا حقيقة قول أهل السنة والجماعة في ذلك.)فإن زال عنك إشكال التمثيل تبين لك المراد من الحديث، ورجاء أخى بارك الله فيك ألا تلزمنى ما لا يحتمله قولى، لأنك بكلامك رميت كثير من أئمة السنة بالتشبيه، عفا الله عنى وعنك، فانتبه. 




> فإن سلمنا بهذه المسألة انتقلنا لغيرها.. وإلا زدنا تفصيلا.





> والله الموفق.


إن زال عنك إشكال التمثيل تبين لك المراد من الحديث،ولن نحتاج إلى الإنتقال لشئ ، والله الموفق.
*الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات*

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبى بعده وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد،*
أخى بارك الله فيك، ونفع بك،
أما ما فهمته عنى فهو فهم خاطئ، وقد أكون أنا المخطئ لعدم التفصيل.



> هذا التخيل لصفـة الصورة لله عز وجل : أنها متضمنـة لــ : ( اليد والإصبع والقدم والساق والوجه والعين ) 
> أولا: أنا لم أتخيل صورة الله جل وعلا لأن هذا منهى عنه.
> هل ورد دليل يفسر لنا ويعلمنا كيفية صورة الله عز وجل بأن فيها : ( اليد والإصبع والقدم والساق والوجه والعين ) ؟
> إن فهمت الفرق بين معنى الصفة وكيفية الصفة ما قلت هذا!!
> إذن أنت تثبت صفة الصورة لله عز وجل وتفسر صفة الصورة بأن فيها ( اليد والإصبع والقدم والساق والوجه والعين ) ..
> هذا ما أثبته جل وعلا لنفسه.
> وهذا التفسير منك والكيفية لصفة الصورة هو ( القدر المشترك ) عندك بين صفة الصورة لله عز وجل التي فيها : ( اليد والإصبع والقدم والساق والوجه والعين ) كما تقول ، وبين صورة آدم التي فيها : ( اليد والإصبع والقدم والساق والوجه والعين وغير ذلك ) ..
> والإشكال عندك فقط في تكييف الصفات الداخلة في الصورة ،، أما تكييف صفة الصورة وتشبيهها بصورة آدم فليس فيه إشكال عندك ..
> بارك الله فيك أنا لم أكيف صفة الصورة، لكن أنا أثبت الصفة وأفهم معناها وأفوض الكيف، فكيفية الصورة غير معنى الصورة، فتأمل.



ولمزيد بيان تأمل كلام الأئمة:
قال الإمام العثيمين فى شرح الواسطية كما نقلت فى المشاركة السابقة:
(*فإذا قلت: ما هي الصورة التي تكون لله ويكون آدم عليها؟.*
*قلنا: إن الله عزَّ وجلَّ له وجه وله عين وله يد وله رجل عزَّ وجلَّ، لكن لا يلزم من أن تكون هذه الأشياء مماثلة للإنسان، فهناك شيء من الشبه لكنه ليس على سبيل المماثلة، وبهذا يصدق ما ذهب إليه أهل السنة والجماعة، من أن جميع صفات الله سبحانه وتعالى ليست مماثلة لصفات المخلوقين، من غير تحريف ولا تعطيل، ومن غير تكييف ولا تمثيل.) ثم قال (..*
*أن نفي التشبيه على الإطلاق غير صحيح، لأن ما من شيئين من الأعيان أو من الصفات إلا وبينهما اشتراك من بعض الوجوه، والاشتراك نوع تشابه، فلو نفيت التشبيه مطلقاً، لكنت نفيت كل ما يشترك فيه الخالق والمخلوق في شيء ما.**مثلاً: الوجود، يشترك في أصله الخالق والمخلوق، هذا نوع اشتراك ونوع تشابه، لكن فرق بين الوجودين، وجود الخالق واجب ووجود المخلوق ممكن.*
*وكذلك السمع، فيه اشتراك، الإنسان له سمع، والخالق له سمع، لكن بينهما فرق، لكن أصل وجود السمع مشترك.)اهـ*
*إن فهمت هذا علمت القدر المشترك فى صفة الصورة.*
*وقال الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ حفظه الله فى شرح الطحاوية:*
*(هذا الحديث يطول الكلام عليه؛ لكن خلاصة الكلام أنَّ الصورة هنا بمعنى الصفة؛ لأنَّ الصورة في اللغة تطلق على الصفة كما جاء في الصحيحين أنَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال«أول زمرة يدخلون الجنة على صورة القمر»يعني على صفة القمر من الوضاءة والنور والضياء، فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم«إن الله خلق آدم على صورته»؛ يعني خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن أ؛ يعني على صفة الرحمن، فخص الله ? آدم من بين المخلوقات بأنَّ جعله مَجْمَع الصفات وفيه من صفات الله ? الشيء الكثير؛ يعني فيه من أصل الصفة على التقرير من أنَّ وجود الصفة في المخلوق لا يماثل وجودها في الخالق، فالله ? له سمع وجعل لآدم صفة السمع، والله ? موصوف بصفة الوجه وجعل لآدم وجهاً، وموصوف بصفة اليدين وجعل لآدم صفة اليدين، وموصوف بالقوة والقدرة والكلام والحكمة، وموصوف ـ بصفة الغضب والرضا والضحك إلى غير ذلك مما جاء في الصفات.*
*فإذن هذا الحديث ليس فيه غرابة كما قال العلامة ابن قتيبة رحمه الله قال (وإنما لم يألفه الناس فاستنكروه).*
*فهو إجمالٌ لمعنى الأحاديث الثانية الأخرى في صفات الله ?،«خلق آدم على صورته»يعني خلق آدم على صفة الرحمن ? فخصَّهُ بذلك من بين المخلوقات.*
*الحيوانات قد يكون فيها سمع فيها بصر لكن ما يكون فيها إدراك ما يكون عندها حكمة ما يكون كلام خاص إلى آخره.*
*فآدم خُصَّ من بين المخلوقات بأنْ جَعَل الله ? فيه من الصفات ما يشترك بها في أصل الصفة لا في كمال معناها ولا في كيفيتها مع الرحمن جل جلاله، تكريما لآدم كما ذكرنا لك.*
*وهذا ملخص الكلام فيها وإلا فالكلام يطول لأنَّ هذا الحديث كثيرون لم يفهموا المراد منه، ولا حقيقة قول أهل السنة والجماعة في ذلك.)اهـ*
*فإن فرقت بين معنى الصورة الذى نثبته وكيفيتها الذى نفوضها، وفهمت الفرق بين القدر المشترك فى أصل المعنى والقدر الفارق فى كنها، زالت عنك هذه الإشكالات بإذن الله.*
*وإن تركت إشكال التمثيل جانبا، وفقت لفهم المراد من الحديث بإذن الله، والله الموفق للصواب.* 
*الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات*




[/quote]

----------


## أسـامة

بارك الله فيك يا أبا سفيان.
للإجابة على السؤال: بلى، خلاف بعض أئمة أهل السنة في مسألة من المسائل يعتبر خلاف عند أهل السنة، وإلا فمن؟!
إلا إن كنت ترى أنهم من أهل الأهواء.. فهذا شأن آخر. فتأتي بالذي تُحذّر منه.

وأما قول الشيخ العثيمين، فقد قصدت منه التالي:



> الإضافة هنا من باب إضافة المخلوق إلى خالقه، فقوله: "على صورته" مثل قول الله عزَّ وجلَّ في آدم: { وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِن رُّوحِي }، ولا يمكن أن الله عزَّ وجلَّ أعطى آدم جزءاً من روحه، بل المراد الروح التي خلقها الله عزَّ وجلَّ، لكن إضافتها إلى الله بخصوصها من باب التشريف، كما نقول: عباد الله، يشمل الكافر والمسلم والمؤمن والشهيد والصدّيق والنبي، لكننا لو قلنا محمد عبد الله، هذه إضافة خاصة ليست كالعبودية السابقة.
>  فقول: "خلق آدم على صورته"، يعني: صورة من الصور التي خلقها الله وصورها، كما قال تعالى: { وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَاكُمْ ثُمَّ صَوَّرْنَاكُمْ ثُمَّ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلآئِكَةِ اسْجُدُواْ لآدَمَ }، والمصور آدم إذاً، فآدم على صورة الله، يعني: أن الله هو الذي صوره على هذه الصورة التي تعد أحسن صورة في المخلوقات، { لَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الإِنسَانَ فِي أَحْسَنِ تَقْوِيمٍ }، فإضافة الله الصورة إليه من باب التشريف، كأنه عزَّ وجلَّ اعتنى بهذه الصورة زمن أجل ذلك، لا تضرب الوجه، فتعيبه حساً، ولا تقبحه فتقول: قبح الله وجهك ووجه من أشبه وجهك، فتعيبه معنىً، فمن أجل أنه الصورة التي صورها الله وأضافها إلى نفسه تشريفاً وتكريماً، لا تقبحها بعيب حسي ولا بعيب معنوي.



 لأنه يعتبر وجه من الوجوه.

وأما مسألة رجوع الضمير فلا يوجد قرينة دالة عليه ليكون الجزم به ثم الانكار على المخالف كديدن كثير ممن تحدثوا في هذه المسألة.
فإن كانت القرينة التي اعتمد عليها كثير ممن تحدثوا في هذه المسألة، لم يستند إليها الإمام أحمد نفسه في الترجيح، لوجود علل قادحة فيها.
وأوجه اللغة تحتمل، لذا ذكر الشيخ العثيمين وجها ثم تبعه بآخر! مع اختلاف المعنى في كلا من المعنيين.
فإن عُلم ذلك.. نظرنا في الأقوال وترجح عندنا الراجح، وقد تختلف فيه الآراء.
وإن علم أنه لا يوجد خلاف بين السلف في الأصول، واختلف في تفصيلات بعض المسائل، فلعل هذه المسألة هي أقرب مسألة لوجود الخلاف فيها. نظرا لعدم وجود قرينة صحيحة يمكن الاعتضاد بها.
ومن ألزم.. فعليه بالدليل.

----------


## أبو عبد الله المليباري

> ولم يرد في كلام ابن عثيمين لدى ذكره وجوه دلالة الحديث أن الضمير يرجع إلى آدم بل ذكر وجهان والضمير أرجعه في كل منهما إلى الله عز وجل




تعرض الشيخ في موضع آخر لقضية عود الضمير على آدم عليه السلام ، وأنه أحد الأقوال وإن لم يكن مقبولاً ، فجاء في لقاء الباب المفتوح لقاء رقم (66) : (فضيلة الشيخ! جزاك الله خيراً! ما معنى حديثِ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إن الله خلق آدم على صورته )؟ وما معنى حديثٍ: ( وما ترددتُ في شيء أنا فاعله ترددي في قبض نفس عبدي المؤمن )؟

الجواب
أما الأول بارك الله فيك ( إن الله خلق آدم على صورته ) فقد قيل فيه أقوال لا تُقْبَل، مثل: إن الله خلق آدم على صورة آدم، وجعل الضمير عائداًَ إلى آدم نفسه؛ فيبقى هذا الحديث لا فائدة منه، فإذا كان المعنى: إن الله خلق آدم على صورة آدم فما هي الفائدة؟ فنقول: وخلق غير آدم على صورته أيضاً.
أليس كذلك؟ لكن الصحيح المتعين: أن الضمير في (صورته) يعود إلى الله عزَّ وجلَّ؛ ولكن هل يلزم من كون الله خلق آدم على صورته أن يكون مماثلاً له؟! الجواب: لا.
أولاً: لأن الله قال: { لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ } [الشورى:11]، فنحن نؤمن بأن الله ليس كمثله شيء، ونؤمن بأن الله خلق آدم على صورته.
لأن الأول قول الله، والثاني قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكلاهما يجب علينا الإيمان بهما والتصديق.
فإذا قال قائل: كيف يُتَصَوَّر أن يكون الشيء على صورة الشيء وليس مماثلاً له؟! وهذا هو الذي يَرِد على النفس! نقول: أليس قد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم أن ( أول زمرة تدخل الجنة تكون على صورة القمر ليلة البدر )، وهل يلزم من كون هذه الزمرة على صورة القمر أن تكون مثل القمر؟! الجواب: لا.
إذاً لا يلزم من كون الله خلق آدم على صورته أن يكون مماثلاً له عزَّ وجلَّ.
هذا قول، وهو قولٌ ظاهر، وليس فيه تأويل، ولا خروج عن ظاهر اللفظ.
والقول الثاني: أن الضمير في (صورته) يعود على الله؛ لكن هذا من باب إضافة الشيء إلى الله على وجه التكريم والتشريف مثل: { نَاقَةَ اللَّهِ } [الشمس:13] في قوله تعالى: { فَقَالَ لَهُمْ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ نَاقَةَ اللَّهِ } [الشمس:13]، فهل لله ناقة يركبها مثلاً؟! حاشا وكلا! لكن أضاف الرسولُ الناقةَ إلى الله من باب التشريف.
كذلك قال الله تعالى: { وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ مَنَعَ مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ } [البقرة:114] المساجد هي للناس يصلون فيها! فهل الله عزَّ وجلَّ يكون في هذه المساجد؟! لا.
بل الله تعالى في السماء على عرشه؛ لكن أضاف الله المساجد إليه؛ لأنها محل عبادته، وأهل للتشريف والتكريم.
نعود إلى روح آدم فنقول: الله سبحانه وتعالى قال للملائكة: { فَإِذَا سَوَّيْتُهُ وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِي فَقَعُوا لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ } [ص:72]، فهل روح آدم هي روح الله؟! لا.
أبداً.
بل روح آدم روحٌ مخلوقة خلقها الله؛ لكن أضافها الله إليه على سبيل التشريف.
فقوله: ( على صورته ) يعني: على الصورة التي صورها الله عزَّ وجلَّ، وأضافها الله على سبيل التشريف.
فإذا قال قائل: وصورة الرجل الآدمي، أليس الله هو الذي صوَّرها؟! قلنا: بلى.
الله هو الذي صوَّرها؛ لكن لا تستحق أن تضاف إلى الله، فأشرف ما خلق الله هم بنو آدم، قال الله تبارك وتعالى: { لَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ فِي أَحْسَنِ تَقْوِيمٍ } [التين:4]، لا يوجد أحدٌ أحسن خَلْقاً من الخَلْق الإنساني.
إذاً: تكون صورة آدم ليست كصورة غيره من البشر، ولهذا استحقت أن تضاف إلى الرب عزَّ وجلَّ تشريفاً وتكريماً.
فصار الحديث له معنيان: المعنى الأول: إجراؤه على ظاهره، وأن نقول: لا يلزم من كون الله خلق آدم على صورته أن يكون مماثلاً لله.
المعنى الثاني: أن يقال: ( على صورته ) بمعنى: أن الله خلق آدم على الصورة التي اختارها وأضافها إليه على سبيل التشريف، ولهذا قال: لا يُقبَّح الوجه ولا يُضرب فتتغير هذه الصورة التي خلقها الله عزَّ وجلَّ) .

----------


## أسـامة

بارك الله فيك يا أبا عبدالله.
وهذه أوجه لغوية. وجميعها حول رجوع الضمير إلى الله -عز وجل-، والانكار على من قال بأن الضمير راجع إلى غيره.
رغم صحته لغويا! وانكار صحته فيه تكلف، إذ أن تحول شكل المخلوق أمر ليس فيه إشكال، إذ أن الله -عز وجل- خلق أناسا ومسخهم على سبيل المثال. وربما يظن البعض أن لآدم شكل مختلف وهو في الجنة حين خلقه الله، فبين الرسول أنه كان على صورته هذه حين خلقه الله.
ولسنا بحاجة إلى التكلفات، سواء في انكار رجوع الضمير إلى آدم أو في إثبات ذلك.
لأن جميع هذه التكلفات تزيد الأمر سوء، والنهاية واحدة أنه لن يمكن الجزم بشيء.

خلاصة الأمر، من أراد ارجاع الضمير إلى الله -عز وجل- جازما بذلك فعليه بالدليل. وإلا فلا.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

*بخصوص حديث صورة القمــر :* 
*بعض النصوص الواردة الصحيحة في حديث صورة القمر :* 
*أول زمرة يدخلون الجنة على صورة القمر ليلة البدر . والذين يلونهم على أشد كوكب دري ، في السماء ، إضاءة .* 
*أول زمرة تدخل الجنة على صورة القمر ليلة البدر ، والذين على أثرهم كأشد كوكب دري في السماء إضاءة .* 
*أول زمرة تدخل الجنة على صورة القمر ليلة البدر . والتي تليها على أضوإ كوكب دري في السماء .*
*أول زمرة تدخل الجنة على صورة القمر ليلة البدر ، والذين على آثارهم كــأحسن كوكب دري في السماء إضاءة .* 
*الروايات منها ما جاء بـــ : (( على )) ومنها ما جاء بـــ : (( كـــــ )) ..*
*فالقول : إن : (( على )) في حديث صورة القمر ليست للمشابهة ولا المماثلة هو قول ليس صحيح .*
*ففي الحديث :* 
*يوجد الذين يلون أول زمرة : النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أثبت لهم صفة الإضاءة .*
*ويوجد أشد كوكب دري : وهو له إضاءة .*
*وصفة الإضاءة للذين يلون أول زمرة تماثل وتشابه صفة الإضاءة لأشد كوكب دري ..*
*والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استخدم : (( على )) و (( كـــ )) لإثبات هذه المماثلة والمشابهـة .*
*وصفات القمر والكواكب مختلفة عن صفات بني آدم في صفات معينة ، مثل : ( الحجم والوزن وغير ذلك ) .*
*لكن صفات بني آدم الذين يدخلون الجنة تشابه وتماثل القمر والكواكب في الصفات التي ذكرها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهى : الإضاءة وهذا بنص الروايات .*

*وبالجملـة : نجد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استخدم : (( على )) في بيان مشابهة ومماثلة صفات كلاً من :*
*(1)* *مشابهة ومماثلة صفات الذين يلون أول زمرة بصفات أشد كوكب دري وهي : ( صفة الإضاءة ) .*
*(2)* *مشابهة ومماثلة صفات بني آدم عند دخول الجنة مع صفات آدم ، وهي : صفة الطول .* 
*فهل يقال بعد كل ذلك : إن : (( على )) في حديث صورة القمر ليست للمشابهة والمماثلة ؟!!*
*وهل يستطيع أحد أن يقول : صورة آدم مخلوقة (( كـــ )) صورة الله سبحانه وتعالى ؟* 
*كما وردت المشابهة والمماثلة في حديث صورة القمر ؟!*

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> (هذا الحديث يطول الكلام عليه؛ لكن خلاصة الكلام أنَّ الصورة هنا بمعنى الصفة؛ لأنَّ الصورة في اللغة تطلق على الصفة كما جاء في الصحيحين أنَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال«أول زمرة يدخلون الجنة على صورة القمر»يعني على صفة القمر من الوضاءة والنور والضياء، فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم«إن الله خلق آدم على صورته»؛ يعني خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن أ؛ يعني على صفة الرحمن، فخص الله ? آدم من بين المخلوقات بأنَّ جعله مَجْمَع الصفات وفيه من صفات الله ? الشيء الكثير؛ يعني فيه من أصل الصفة على التقرير من أنَّ وجود الصفة في المخلوق لا يماثل وجودها في الخالق، فالله ? له سمع وجعل لآدم صفة السمع، والله ? موصوف بصفة الوجه وجعل لآدم وجهاً، وموصوف بصفة اليدين وجعل لآدم صفة اليدين، وموصوف بالقوة والقدرة والكلام والحكمة، وموصوف ـ بصفة الغضب والرضا والضحك إلى غير ذلك مما جاء في الصفات.
> فإذن هذا الحديث ليس فيه غرابة كما قال العلامة ابن قتيبة رحمه الله قال (وإنما لم يألفه الناس فاستنكروه).
> فهو إجمالٌ لمعنى الأحاديث الثانية الأخرى في صفات الله ?،«خلق آدم على صورته»يعني خلق آدم على صفة الرحمن ? فخصَّهُ بذلك من بين المخلوقات.
> الحيوانات قد يكون فيها سمع فيها بصر لكن ما يكون فيها إدراك ما يكون عندها حكمة ما يكون كلام خاص إلى آخره.
> فآدم خُصَّ من بين المخلوقات بأنْ جَعَل الله ? فيه من الصفات ما يشترك بها في أصل الصفة لا في كمال معناها ولا في كيفيتها مع الرحمن جل جلاله، تكريما لآدم كما ذكرنا لك.
> وهذا ملخص الكلام فيها وإلا فالكلام يطول لأنَّ هذا الحديث كثيرون لم يفهموا المراد منه، ولا حقيقة قول أهل السنة والجماعة في ذلك.)اهـ


[/quote]

أحسن الله تعالى إليك .. 
وردت احاديث تبطل هذا الفهم ..
والأحاديث هـي : 
(( إذا قاتل أحدكم أخاه ، فليتجنب الوجه . فإن الله خلق آدم على صورته )) .
(( لا يقولن أحدكم : قبح الله وجهك ووجه من أشبه وجهك ، فإن الله تعالى خلق آدم على صورته )) .
إذن المراد بالصورة المخلوقة لآدم – المتنازع عليها - وجه آدم فقط وليس سائر جسـده !
لأن التشريف للوجه فقط بنص الحديث .
وبذلك لا مجال لتخصيص آدم عن سائر المخلوقات ، لأن كثير من المخلوقات لها صفة الوجه .
وذكر باقي صفات آدم التي يتميز بها عن سائر المخلوقات ليس له علاقة بالموضوع .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

*الإعتراضات على قول القائل : صورة آدم مخلوقة على صورة الله عز وجل هــي :* 
*(1)* *لم يرد دليل من الكتاب والسنة على هذا القول فلا نثبت لله عز وجل إلا ما أثبته لنفسه أو أثبته له رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم .* 
*(2)* *لفظ : (( على )) تفيد المشابهة والمماثلة ، وقد استخدمها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في بيان مشابهة ومماثلة الذين يلون أول زمرة تدخل الجنة لأشد كوكب دري بعد القمر في صفة : ( الإضاءة ) ،، واستخدمها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في بيان مشابهة ومماثلة صفات بني آدم بصفات آدم عند دخول الجنة .*
*(3)* *عند التحاكم لقواعد أهل السنة والجماعة في باب الصفات: نجد أن استخدام لفظ : (( على )) من القدر الفارق المميز بين صفات الله عز وجل وبين صفات مخلوقاته ، لأنه بإثبات اسم الصفة ومعناها يكون انتهت كل الإثباتات ، وصفة الصورة ثابتة لله عز وجل من نصوص أخرى ،، فلا مجال لأي إثبات آخر وإلا وقعنا في التناقض .*
*(4)* *لفظ : ( الصورة ) في الحديث - المتنازع عليه - لا يفيد الصفة كما يقول المخالف ، ولكن المقصود به : ( الوجه ) فقط ، لورود أحاديث صحيحة بينت أن التشريف للوجه فقط كحديث :* *(( إذا قاتل أحدكم أخاه ، فليتجنب الوجه . فإن الله خلق آدم على صورته )) وحديث : (( لا يقولن أحدكم : قبح الله وجهك ووجه من أشبه وجهك ، فإن الله تعالى خلق آدم على صورته )) ، فلا مجال لتخصيص آدم عن باقي المخلوقات لأن كثير من المخلوقات لها وجه .*
*(5)* *ثبت اختلاف أئمة الإسلام - قديماً وحديثاً - في فهم هذا الحديث ، فلا مجال لإنكار المخالف على المعترض! فلو قال قائل : هذا قول الجهمية ، يستيطع أن يقول المعترض له ، وهذا قول الممثلة !! لأنه مخالف لقواعد أهل السنة في باب الصفات .*
*(6)* *أول زمرة تدخل الجنة تكون على صورة القمر وهذا تشريف ومكافئة لهم من الله عز وجل أن حول صورهم إلى صورة القمر في الإضاءة ، وهذا يتنافى مع مقولة : ( صورة آدم مخلوقة على صورة الله عز وجل ) لأن التشريف يكون من صورة أقل شرفًا إلى صورة أكبر شرفًا ..*

*هذه هي الإعتراضات التي لم أجد إجابة عليها مطابقة لقواعد أهل السنة .*
*الله عز وجل له صفة الصورة ... ثابتة لله عز وجل بنصوص أخرى ..* 
*آدم له صورة ....*
*وبإثبات الصفة لله عز وجل ومعناها ينتهي الكلام ....* 
*وأي كلام آخر ما هو إلا الخوض فيما أمرنا أن نسكت عنه طبقا لقواعد أهل السنة .*

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبى بعده وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد،*



> بارك الله فيك يا أبا سفيان.
> للإجابة على السؤال: بلى، خلاف بعض أئمة أهل السنة في مسألة من المسائل يعتبر خلاف عند أهل السنة، وإلا فمن؟!
> إلا إن كنت ترى أنهم من أهل الأهواء.. فهذا شأن آخر. فتأتي بالذي تُحذّر منه.


وفيك بارك يا شيخ اسامة.
أنا قصدت بسؤالى أنه ليس لخلاف اثنين من الأئمة فى فقه الحديث أن نقول "اختلف أهل السنة" 
وكما قال الشيخ أبو الحسن محمد بن عبد الملك الكرجي الشافعي في كتاب الفصول في الأصول: (( فأما تأويل من لم يتابعه عليه الأئمة، فغير مقبول، وإن صدر ذلك التأويل عن إمام معروف، غير مجهول، نحو ما ينسب إلى أبي بكر محمد بن إسحاق ابن خزيمة، في تأويل الحديث: " خلق الله آدم على صورته "، فإنه: يفسر ذلك بذلك التأويل، ولم يتابعه عليه من قبله من أئمة الحديث، كما روينا عن أحمد رحمه الله، ولم يتابعه أيضاً من بعده، حتى رأيت في كتاب الفقهاء للعبادي الفقيه: أنه ذكر الفقهاء، وذكر عن كل واحد منهم مسألة انفرد بها، فذكر الإمام ابن خزيمة، وأنه انفرد بتأويل هذا الحديث: " خلق الله آدم على صورته "، على أني سمعت عدة من المشايخ رووا أن ذلك التأويل مزور مربوط على ابن خزيمة، وإفك مفترى عليه، فهذا وأمثال ذلك من التأويل لا نقبله ولا يلتفت إليه )).
وذكر الحافظ أبو موسى المديني، فيما جمعه من مناقب إسماعيل بن محمد التيمي، قال: سمعته يقول: أخطأ محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة في حديث الصورة، ولا يطعن عليه ذلك، بل لا يؤخذ عنه هذا فحسب.
قال أبو موسى: أشار بذلك إلى أنه قلَّ من إمام إلا وله زلة، فإذا ترك ذلك الإمام لأجل زلته, ترك كثير من الأئمة.




> وأما قول الشيخ العثيمين، فقد قصدت منه التالي:
> 
> الإضافة هنا من باب إضافة المخلوق إلى خالقه، فقوله: "على صورته" مثل قول الله عزَّ وجلَّ في آدم: { وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِن رُّوحِي }، ولا يمكن أن الله عزَّ وجلَّ أعطى آدم جزءاً من روحه، بل المراد الروح التي خلقها الله عزَّ وجلَّ، لكن إضافتها إلى الله بخصوصها من باب التشريف، كما نقول: عباد الله، يشمل الكافر والمسلم والمؤمن والشهيد والصدّيق والنبي، لكننا لو قلنا محمد عبد الله، هذه إضافة خاصة ليست كالعبودية السابقة.
> فقول: "خلق آدم على صورته"، يعني: صورة من الصور التي خلقها الله وصورها، كما قال تعالى: { وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَاكُمْ ثُمَّ صَوَّرْنَاكُمْ ثُمَّ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلآئِكَةِ اسْجُدُواْ لآدَمَ }، والمصور آدم إذاً، فآدم على صورة الله، يعني: أن الله هو الذي صوره على هذه الصورة التي تعد أحسن صورة في المخلوقات، { لَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الإِنسَانَ فِي أَحْسَنِ تَقْوِيمٍ }، فإضافة الله الصورة إليه من باب التشريف، كأنه عزَّ وجلَّ اعتنى بهذه الصورة زمن أجل ذلك، لا تضرب الوجه، فتعيبه حساً، ولا تقبحه فتقول: قبح الله وجهك ووجه من أشبه وجهك، فتعيبه معنىً، فمن أجل أنه الصورة التي صورها الله وأضافها إلى نفسه تشريفاً وتكريماً، لا تقبحها بعيب حسي ولا بعيب معنوي.
> لأنه يعتبر وجه من الوجوه.


أولا الشيخ لم يقرر هذا القول كمعتقد له، فإذا راجعت كلامه لوجدته قال:
(فإن أبى فهمك، وتقاصر عن هذا، وقال: أنا لا أفهم إلا أنه مماثل قلنا: هناك جواب آخر،...) وهذا تأول من الشيخ رحمه الله لقول بن مسعود رضى الله عنه:" ما من رجل يحدث قوماً حديثاً، لا تبلغه عقولهم، إلا كان فتنة لبعضهم " وقول علي بن أبي طالبرضى الله عنه: " حدثوا الناس بما يعرفون، ودعوا ما ينكرون، أتحبون أن يكذب الله ورسوله ".
لذلك قال رحمه الله فى ختام كلامه:
(ولكن إذا قال القائل: أيما أسلم المعنى الأول أو الثاني؟ قلنا: المعنى الأول أسلم، ما دمنا نجد أن لظاهر اللفظ مساغاً في اللغة العربية وإمكاناً في العقل، فالواجب حمل الكلام عليه ونحن وجدنا أن الصورة لا يلزم منها مماثلة الصورة الأخرى، وحينئذ يكون الأسلم أن نحمله على ظاهره.)
وفى هذا القول ما فيه (أن الإضافة للتشريف) فقد رده ابن تيمية من سبعة أوجه:
أحدهما: أنه لم يكن قبل آدم صورة مخلوقة، خلق عليها، فقول القائل: خلق على صورة مخلوقة لله وليس هناك إلا صورة آدم، بمنزلة قوله: على صورة آدم، وقد تقدم إبطال هذا من وجوه كثيرة.
الثاني: أن إضافة المخلوق جاءت في الأعيان القائمة بنفسها، كالناقة والبيت، والأرض، والفطرة، التي هي [ السنة ] المطردة.
فأما الصفات القائمة بغيرها، مثل العلم، والقدرة، والكلام، والمشيئة، إذا أضيفت كانت إضافة صفة إلى الموصوف.
وهذا هو الفرق بين [ الإضافتين ] وإلا التبست الإضافة التي هي إضافة صفة إلى موصوف، والتي هي إضافة مملوك ومخلوق إلى المالك والخالق، وذلك هو ظاهر الخطاب في الموضعين؛ لأن الأعيان القائمة بنفسها، قد علم المخاطبون أنها لا تكون قائمة بذات الله تعالى فيعلمون أنها ليست إضافة صفة.
وأما الصفات القائمة بغيرها، فيعلمون أنه لا بد لها من موصوف تقوم به، وتضاف إليه.
وعلى هذا، فالصورة قائمة بالموصوف بها، المضافة إليه.
فصورة الله، كوجه الله، ويد الله، وعلم الله، وقدرة الله، ومشيئة الله، وكلام الله، ويمتنع أن تقوم بغيره.
الوجه الثالث: أن الأعيان المضافة إلى الله، لا تضاف إليه؛ لعموم كونها مخلوقة مملوكة له؛ إذ ذلك يوجب إضافة جميع الأعيان إلى الله تعالى؛ لأنها كلها مخلوقة له، مملوكة.
فلو كان قوله في ناقة صالح: { نَاَقَةَ اللهِ } بمعنى: الله خلقها، وهي ملكه؛ لوجب أن تضاف سائر النوق إلى الله بهذا المعنى، فلا يكون حينئذ لها اختصاص بالإضافة، وكذلك قوله: { وَطَهِر بَيتِيَ } لو كان المراد به: خلقي وملكي؛ لوجب إضافة سائر البيوت إلى الله تعالى لمشاركتها في هذا المعنى.
فلابد أن يكون في العين المضافة معنى يختص بها، تستحق به الإضافة، فبيت الله هو الذي اتخذ لذكر الله تعالى وعبادته، وهذه إضافة من جهة كونه معبوداً فيه، فهو إضافة إلى إلهيته، لا إلى عموم ربوبيته، وخلقه، كما في لفظ العبد، فإن قوله: { وَأَنَّهُ لَمَّا قَامَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ يَدْعُوهُ }، { وَعِبَادُ الرَّحْمَنِ الَّذِينَ يَمْشُونَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ هَوْنًا }، هو إضافة إليه؛ لأنهم عبدوه، لا لعموم كونه عَبَّدهم بخلقه لهم، فإن هذا يشركهم فيه جميع الناس.
وهو تعالى قد خص بقوله: { إِنَّ عِبَادِي لَيْسَ لَكَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانٌ }، وقوله: { يَشْرَبُ بِهَا عِبَادُ اللَّهِ يُفَجِّرُونَهَا } ، ونحو ذلك [ خصهم من بين الناس بالإضافة إليه ].
كذلك الناقة فيها اختصاص بكون الله تعالى جعلها آية، ففيها معنى الإضافة إلى إلهيته.
وأما قوله تعالى: { يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّ أَرْضِي وَاسِعَةٌ فَإِيَّايَ فَاعْبُدُونِ }، وقوله: { أَلَمْ تَكُنْ أَرْضُ اللّهِ وَاسِعَةً فَتُهَاجِرُواْ فِيهَا }، ففي الإضافة تخصيص للأرض، التي هي باقية على ما خلقها الله تعالى فلم يستول عليها الكفار، والفجار من عباده، ويمنعوا باستيلائهم عليها من عبادة الله عليها.
ولهذا لم تدخل أرض الحرب في هذا العموم.
وقد يقال: الإضافة لعموم الخلق؛ لأن الأرض واحدة لم تتعد، كما تعددت النوق، والبيوت، والعبيد.

وقوله: { فِطْرَةَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي فَطَرَ النَّاسَ عَلَيْهَا }، تضاف إلى الله تعالى من الوجهين، من جهة أن الله خلقها، فتكون إضافة إلى جهة ربوبيته.
ومن جهة أنه تعالى فطرها على الإسلام، الذي هو عبادة الله، فتكون الإضافة إلى ألوهيته.
وأما الصورة المخلوقة، فهي مشاركة لجميع الصور في كون الله خلقها من جميع الوجوه، فما الموجب لتخصيصها بالإضافة إلى الله تعالى ؟.
وأيضاً فسائر الأعضاء مشاركة للصورة التي هي الوجه في كون الله تعالى خلق ذلك جميعه، فينبغي أن يضاف سائر الأعضاء إلى الله تعالى بهذا الاعتبار، حتى يقال [ ليد الإنسان ]: يد الله، ولوجهه: وجه الله، ولقدمه: قدم الله، ونحو ذلك؛ لأن الله خلقه.
الوجه الرابع: أن قوله: " إذا قاتل أحدكم فليجتنب الوجه، فإن الله خلق آدم على صورته "، لو كانت الإضافة خلق وملك؛ لوجب أن لا يضرب شيء من الأعضاء؛ لأن إضافته إلى خلق الله تعالى وملكه كإضافة الوجه سواء.
الوجه الخامس: أن قوله: " لا يقولن أحدكم: قبح الله وجهك، ووجه من أشبه وجهك، فإن الله خلق آدم على صورته " يدل على أن المانع هو مشابهة وجهه لصورة الله تعالى.
فلو أريد صورة يخلقها الله تعالى؛ لكان كونه هو مخلوقاً لله أبلغ من كونه مشبهاً لما خلقه الله، فيكون عدولاً عن التعليل بالعلة الكاملة إلى ما يشبهها.
الوجه السادس: أن العلم بأن الله خلق آدم، من أظهر العلوم، عند العامة والخاصة، فلو لم يكن في قوله: " على صورته " معنى إلا أن الله تعالى خلقها، وهي ملكه؛ لكان قوله: " خلق آدم " كافيا ً.
إذ على هذا التقدير: " خلق آدم " و " خلق آدم على صورته " سواء، ولا فرق بين قول القائل: (( هذا مخلوق الله، وقوله: هذا خلقه الله على الصورة التي خلقها الله )) ومثل هذا الكلام لا يجوز أن يضاف إلى أدنى الناس، ممن يعرف اللغة، فكيف يضاف إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
الوجه السابع: أن قوله: " خلق آدم على صورته "، أو " على صورة الرحمن " يقتضي أن برأه، وصوره على تلك الصورة.
فلو أريد الصورة المخلوقة المملوكة، التي هي صورة آدم المضافة إليه تشريفاً، لقيل: (( صورة آدم صورة الله ))، أو (( صورة الإنسان صورة الله ))، ونحو ذلك من الألفاظ الدالة على الإضافة المجردة، وإن كان في ذلك ما فيه.
أما إذا قيل: (( خلقه على صورته ))، ولم يرد إلا أن صورته المخلوقة هي المضافة إلى الله؛ لكونها مخلوقة له، فهذا تناقض ظاهر، لا يحتمله اللفظ )).



> وأما مسألة رجوع الضمير فلا يوجد قرينة دالة عليه ليكون الجزم به ثم الانكار على المخالف كديدن كثير ممن تحدثوا في هذه المسألة.
> فإن كانت القرينة التي اعتمد عليها كثير ممن تحدثوا في هذه المسألة، لم يستند إليها الإمام أحمد نفسه في الترجيح، لوجود علل قادحة فيها.
> وأوجه اللغة تحتمل، لذا ذكر الشيخ العثيمين وجها ثم تبعه بآخر! مع اختلاف المعنى في كلا من المعنيين.
> 
> فإن عُلم ذلك.. نظرنا في الأقوال وترجح عندنا الراجح، وقد تختلف فيه الآراء..


لا يا أخى بارك الله فيك هذا الفهم مقلوب، فالأصل إجراء نصوص الصفات على ظاهرها،ومن يصرف النص عن ظاهره هو المطالب بالدليل، وكما قال العثيمين رحمه الله: 
*(ما دمنا نجد أن لظاهر اللفظ مساغاً في اللغة العربية وإمكاناً في العقل، فالواجب حمل الكلام عليه ونحن وجدنا أن الصورة لا يلزم منها مماثلة الصورة الأخرى، وحينئذ يكون الأسلم أن نحمله على ظاهره.)*



> وإن علم أنه لا يوجد خلاف بين السلف في الأصول، واختلف في تفصيلات بعض المسائل، فلعل هذه المسألة هي أقرب مسألة لوجود الخلاف فيها. نظرا لعدم وجود قرينة صحيحة يمكن الاعتضاد بها.
> ومن ألزم.. فعليه بالدليل.


كما قلت لك أن هذا الفهم مقلوب، فالأصل إجراء النص على ظاهره، ومن صرفه فعليه الدليل.


*الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات*

----------


## أسـامة

بارك الله فيك.



> فالأصل إجراء نصوص الصفات على ظاهرها


هذا إن سلمنا أنه أحد نصوص الصفات، وهذا محل النزاع. لذا فالقرينة هي التي تحسم النزاع، ولا قرينة إلا اللهم قرينة واهية الثبوت.

ثانيا: قول الإمام ابن خزيمة ليس تأويلا كما توهم الفريق الذي يرجع الضمير إلى الله -عز وجل-، فالذي يجزم في نفسه أن هذا الحديث أحد أدلة الإثبات يتوهم أن قول الأئمة ابن خزيمة وابن مندة وابن حبان وابن الجوزي وغيرهم أنه تأويلا وما هو بتأويل.
وإنما هو خلاف "لغوي" في رجوع الضمير. وللحديث أكثر من سياق، فيزداد الاشكال في السياق الآخر وعودة الضمير فيه على المضروب.

وماذا عن قول القائل: 
كتب زيد الرد على طوله، ومباحثه ستون مبحثا.
الضمير في "طوله" على من يرجع؟ زيد؟ أم الرد؟ 
وأي طول كان للرد قبل كتابته؟

وماذا لو كان لفظ الحديث: خلق الله آدم على عَجْزِهِ (أو) خلق الله آدم على فَقْرِهِ (أو) خلق الله آدم على سُمْرَتِهِ
وأي عجزٍ كان لآدم قبل خلقه؟ وأي فقرٍ كان لآدم قبل خلقه؟ وأي سُمرةٍ كانت لآدم قبل خلقه؟

اتضحت التكلفات؟!

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=60464

----------


## السليماني

وأما التشنيع القبيح على الإمام ابن خزيمة.. فهذا أمر قبيح.. وهمه من لا  يحسن العلم فظن أن الإمام ينفي الصفة.. حتى وصل به الحال أن جمع بينه وبين  الرازي.. وهذا أمر غير مقبول.
وهذا التشنيع القبيح لا يفيد علما ولا يرفع جهلا.

---------------

أسأل الله أن يهدينا وإياك إلى اتباع السنة 

والتشنيع على أبي ثور قال به الإمام أحمد والحميدي وإسحاق وهم أئمة الدنيا 

ومن تأول حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ورده بعقله وفهمه  يشنع عليه ويبين خطأه 

وخاصة إذا كان السلف لمثل هذا القول هم الجهمية المعطلة ....

وبعض طلبة العلم لايدرك مدى خطورة رد حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وهي إما الفتنة وهي الشرك والعذاب الأليم نسأل الله العافية .

وطريقة المؤمن الموحد السني أن يقول سمعنا وأطعنا عند ورود الخبر

 أما التكلف ومتابعة الجهمية 

فهذا طريق الزيغ .

والإمام ابن خزيمة عد العلماء ذلك زلة منه ولايتابع عليها رحمه الله .

----------


## أسـامة

> أسأل الله أن يهدينا وإياك إلى اتباع السنة


اللهم آمين.
أخي الكريم.. نحن نتحدث في شأن وأنت تتحدث في شأن آخر، فإن كنت ترى أن الإمام ابن خزيمة ينفي الصفة أو يأتي لها بتأويل. فهذا شأنك الخاص تعالجه بأي كيفية تراها نافعة لك.
وإلا فالإمام ابن خزيمة وجميع من قال بهذا القول من الأئمة (( لم )) يحدث منهم "أي" تأويل للصفة.
فالصفة ثابتة.. ولا مجال للحديث عنها.

وأما الخلاف ففي شأن آخر.
فلعلك تعيد قراءة جميع ما سطر في هذا الموضوع لعلك تقع على محل النزاع. وإلا سطرناه بصياغة أخرى.
وفقك الله.

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

> *بخصوص حديث صورة القمــر :* 
> *بعض النصوص الواردة الصحيحة في حديث صورة القمر :* 
> *أول زمرة يدخلون الجنة على صورة القمر ليلة البدر . والذين يلونهم على أشد كوكب دري ، في السماء ، إضاءة .* 
> *أول زمرة تدخل الجنة على صورة القمر ليلة البدر ، والذين على أثرهم كأشد كوكب دري في السماء إضاءة .* 
> *أول زمرة تدخل الجنة على صورة القمر ليلة البدر . والتي تليها على أضوإ كوكب دري في السماء .*
> *أول زمرة تدخل الجنة على صورة القمر ليلة البدر ، والذين على آثارهم كــأحسن كوكب دري في السماء إضاءة .* 
> *الروايات منها ما جاء بـــ : (( على )) ومنها ما جاء بـــ : (( كـــــ )) ..*
> *فالقول : إن : (( على )) في حديث صورة القمر ليست للمشابهة ولا المماثلة هو قول ليس صحيح .*
> *ففي الحديث :* 
> ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبى بعده وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد،*
إن فرقت بين المشابهة والمماثلة ما احتجت إلى هذه المقدمة.

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

> *أحسن الله تعالى إليك ..* 
> *وردت احاديث تبطل هذا الفهم ..*
> *والأحاديث هـي :* 
> *(( إذا قاتل أحدكم أخاه ، فليتجنب الوجه . فإن الله خلق آدم على صورته )) .*
> *(( لا يقولن أحدكم : قبح الله وجهك ووجه من أشبه وجهك ، فإن الله تعالى خلق آدم على صورته )) .*
> *إذن المراد بالصورة المخلوقة لآدم – المتنازع عليها - وجه آدم فقط وليس سائر جسـده !*
> *لأن التشريف للوجه فقط بنص الحديث .*
> *وبذلك لا مجال لتخصيص آدم عن سائر المخلوقات ، لأن كثير من المخلوقات لها صفة الوجه .*
> *وذكر باقي صفات آدم التي يتميز بها عن سائر المخلوقات ليس له علاقة بالموضوع .**.*



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبى بعده وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد،*
وإليك أحسن، وبارك فيك، ونفع بك؛
الأحاديث التى ظننت أنها تبطل فهم الأئمة كسفيان وأحمد واسحاق وابن تيمية وابن باز والغنيمان والعثيمين والتويجرى وآل الشيخ وغيرهم الكثير، ليست كما ظننت؛
لأن تخصيص الوجه بالتكريم ذلك لأنه أشرف وأجل ما فى الصورة، مثلا فى قول الله جل وعلا {كُلُّ شَيْءٍ هَالِكٌ إِلاَّ وَجْهَهُ} وقوله سبحانه وتعالى {كُلُّ مَنْ عَلَيْهَا فَانٍ (26) وَيَبْقَى وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو الْجَلالِ وَالإِكْرَامِ (27)}
هل معنى هذا أن سائر صفات الله جل وعلا تهلك إلا الوجه فقط؟!!!!
فالله جل وعلا ذكر الوجه، ولم يقل مثلا "إلا يده" ولم يقل "إلا قدمه" والكل من صفات الله الأولية الأخرية التى لا تنفك عنه جل فى علاه، وأيضا فى استعاذة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم كما عند الترمذى من حديث جابر رضى الله عنه قال لما نزلت هذه الآية ( قل هو القادر على أن يبعث عليكم عذابا من فوقكم أو من تحت أرجلكم ) قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "أعوذ بوجهك" .
فتخصيص الوجه فى الحديث من هذا الباب، وليس كما ظننت، فتأمل.
ولى عودة مع اعتراضاتك بإذن الله.


*الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات*

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة : أبو سفيان الأثري ...
> 
> الأحاديث التى ظننت أنها تبطل فهم الأئمة كسفيان وأحمد واسحاق وابن تيمية وابن باز والغنيمان والعثيمين والتويجرى وآل الشيخ وغيرهم الكثير، ليست كما ظننت؛
> لأن تخصيص الوجه بالتكريم ذلك لأنه أشرف وأجل ما فى الصورة، مثلا فى قول الله جل وعلا {كُلُّ شَيْءٍ هَالِكٌ إِلاَّ وَجْهَهُ} وقوله سبحانه وتعالى {كُلُّ مَنْ عَلَيْهَا فَانٍ (26) وَيَبْقَى وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو الْجَلالِ وَالإِكْرَامِ (27)}
> هل معنى هذا أن سائر صفات الله جل وعلا تهلك إلا الوجه فقط؟!!!!
> فالله جل وعلا ذكر الوجه، ولم يقل مثلا "إلا يده" ولم يقل "إلا قدمه" والكل من صفات الله الأولية الأخرية التى لا تنفك عنه جل فى علاه، وأيضا فى استعاذة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم كما عند الترمذى من حديث جابر رضى الله عنه قال لما نزلت هذه الآية ( قل هو القادر على أن يبعث عليكم عذابا من فوقكم أو من تحت أرجلكم ) قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "أعوذ بوجهك" .
> فتخصيص الوجه فى الحديث من هذا الباب، وليس كما ظننت، فتأمل.


وفقك الله تعالى لكل خير ..
لست أنا من قال ذلك، بل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية الذي تقول إنه مخالف لهذا الفهم ! هو الذي قال ذلك !
ولو راجعت أقوالك لعلمت أنك أنت من نسخت هذا الكلام لشيخ الإسلام !!
وإليك كلام شيخ الإسلام الذي نسخته أنت بيديك !! 



> المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة : أبو سفيان الأثري ...
> 
> وفى هذا القول ما فيه (أن الإضافة للتشريف) فقد رده ابن تيمية من سبعة أوجه:
> .....
> الوجه الخامس: أن قوله: " لا يقولن أحدكم: قبح الله وجهك، ووجه من أشبه وجهك، فإن الله خلق آدم على صورته " يدل على أن المانع هو مشابهة وجهه لصورة الله تعالى.


فهل من أجل إبطال إضافة التشريف تقول : إنه المراد بالصورة المتنازع عليها هي الوجه !!
وعندما تريدون إثبات أن المراد بالصورة المتنازع عليها هي سائر صفات آدم تقولون : إن الصورة في الحديث معناها الصفة ؟!!
----
الحديث واضح جدا ويفسر كل الروايات وهو : 
(( إذا قاتل أحدكم أخاه ، فليتجنب الوجه . فإن الله خلق آدم على صورته )) 
وفي حديث آخر وهو : (( أن جارية له لطمها إنسان . فقال له سويد : أما علمت أن الصورة محرمة ؟ فقال : لقد رأيتني ، وإني لسابع إخوة لي ، مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وما لنا خادم غير واحد . فعمد أحدنا فلطمه . فأمرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نعتقه )) صحيح مسلم . 
والأحاديث في بيان أن المراد بالصورة هي الوجه كثيرة في الأحاديث وكلام الصحابة وأهل اللغة ، وقد جمعها الشيخ التويجري في كتابه " تحريم التصوير والرد على من أباحه "

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة : أبو سفيان الأثري ...
> 
> وفى هذا القول ما فيه (أن الإضافة للتشريف) فقد رده ابن تيمية من سبعة أوجه:
> .....
> الوجه الخامس: أن قوله: " لا يقولن أحدكم: قبح الله وجهك، ووجه من أشبه وجهك، فإن الله خلق آدم على صورته " يدل على أن المانع هو مشابهة وجهه لصورة الله تعالى.


هذا هو الإشكال وقد صرح به شيخ الإسلام صــراحـــة ..
وهذا بنص كلام شيخ الإسلام :
قول القائل : ( إن صورة آدم مخلوقة على صورة الله سبحانه وتعالى ) 
هذا فيه تشبيه وجه آدم بصورة الله سبحانه وتعالى .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> إن فرقت بين المشابهة والمماثلة ما احتجت إلى هذه المقدمة.


سواء كانت مشابهة أو مماثلة ..
فقد استخدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( على )) في المشابهة أو المماثلة .
فإن أثبت الصفة من الحديث المتنازع عليه وقلت إن صورة آدم مخلوقة ( على ) صورة الله سبحانه وتعالى ،، 
فقد شبهت صورة آدم بصورة الله سبحانه وتعالى ..
فإما إن تثبتوا أن : ( على ) ليست للمشابهة أو المماثلة وهذا ليس لكم سبيل إليه ..
لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استخدمها فى المشابهة والمماثلة ..
وإما أن تقولوا بقول الإمام ابن خزيمة رحمه الله تعالى ..

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

> سواء كانت مشابهة أو مماثلة ..





> فقد استخدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( على )) في المشابهة أو المماثلة .
> فإن أثبت الصفة من الحديث المتنازع عليه وقلت إن صورة آدم مخلوقة ( على ) صورة الله سبحانه وتعالى ،، 
> فقد شبهت صورة آدم بصورة الله سبحانه وتعالى ..
> فإما إن تثبتوا أن : ( على ) ليست للمشابهة أو المماثلة وهذا ليس لكم سبيل إليه ..
> لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استخدمها فى المشابهة والمماثلة ..
> وإما أن تقولوا بقول الإمام ابن خزيمة رحمه الله تعالى ..


يا أخى بارك الله فيك يجب عليك التفريق ببين المشابهة والمماثلة، فنفى التشبيه على الإطلاق غير صحيح، والتمثيل كفر.
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله : ( ما من شيئين إلا بينهما قدر مشترك وقدر فارق فمن نفى القدر المشترك فقد عطل ، ومن نفى القدر الفارق فقد مثل )
وقال العثيمين رحمه الله : (*نسمع كثيراً من الكتب التي نقرأها يقولون: تشبيه، يعبرون بالتشبيه وهم يقصدون التمثيل، فأيهما أولى: أنعبر بالتشبيه، أو نعبر بالتمثيل؟.*
*نقول: بالتمثيل أولى.*
*أولاً: لأن القرآن عبّر به: { لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ }(59)، { فَلاَ تَجْعَلُواْ لِلّهِ أَندَادًا }(60).. وما أشبه ذلك، وكل ما عبّر به القرآن، فهو أولى من غيره، لأننا لا نجد أفصح من القرآن ولا أدلّ على المعنى المراد من القرآن، والله أعلم بما يريده من كلامه، فتكون موافقة القرآن هي الصواب، فنعبّر بنفي التمثيل. وهكذا في كل مكان، فإن موافقة النص في اللفظ أولى من ذكر لفظ مرادف أو مقارب.*
*ثانياً: أن التشبيه عند بعض الناس يعني إثبات الصفات ولهذا يسمون أهل السنة: مشبهة، فإذا قلنا: من غير تشبيه. وهذا الرج لا يفهم من التشبيه إلا إثبات الصفات، صار كأننا نقول له: من غير إثبات صفات! فصار معنى التشبيه يوهم معنى فاسداً فلهذا كان العدول عنه أولى.*
*ثالثاً: أن نفي التشبيه على الإطلاق غير صحيح، لأن ما من شيئين من الأعيان أو من الصفات إلا وبينهما اشتراك من بعض الوجوه، والاشتراك نوع تشابه، فلو نفيت التشبيه مطلقاً، لكنت نفيت كل ما يشترك فيه الخالق والمخلوق في شيء ما.*
*مثلاً: الوجود، يشترك في أصله الخالق والمخلوق، هذا نوع اشتراك ونوع تشابه، لكن فرق بين الوجودين، وجود الخالق واجب ووجود المخلوق ممكن.*
*وكذلك السمع، فيه اشتراك، الإنسان له سمع، والخالق له سمع، لكن بينهما فرق، لكن أصل وجود السمع مشترك.*
*فإذا قلنا: من غير تشبيه ونفينا مطلق التشبيه، صار في هذا إشكال. وبهذا عرفنا أن التعبير بالتمثيل أولى من ثلاثة أوجه.اهـ(شرح الواسطية)*
*على هذا نحن نقول أن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم استخدم "على" للتشبيه (فى القدر المشترك) ولم يستخدمها فى التمثيل، وهذا قد أثبتناه من قبل ويمكنك مراجعة المشاركات السابقة.*
*وبالتالى لا يلزمنا القول بقول الإمام ابن خزيمة رحمه الله.*
*ملحوظة:*
*كل اعتراضاتك ترجع إلى عدم التفريق بين المشابهة والمماثلة، والقدر المشترك والقدر الفارق.*

*الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات*

----------


## وادي الذكريات

*على فرض أن : (( على )) ليست للماثلة !!* 
*أنت الآن تعترف أن : (( على )) تستخدم للمشابهة ، وتفسر هذه المشابهة بأنها هي القدر المشترك ، وتنقل كما فهمته أنت من أقوال ابن عثيمين وابن تيمية أن : الممتنع في حق الله عز وجل هو المماثلة فقط أما المشابهة فهي القدر المشترك بين صفات الله عز وجل وصفات خلقه .*
*وهذا هو تفسيرك من قبل للقدر المشترك :* 



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو سفيان الأثرى  
> القدر المشترك أن الله جل وعلا يوصف باليد والإصبع والقدم والساق والوجه والعين والحقو على ما يليق بجلاله وكماله {ليس كمثله شئ}، وآدم أيضا يوصف بهذه الصفات على ما يليق به كمخلوق، فهذا القدر المشترك فى صفة الصورة


وهذا هو كلام شيخ الإسلام الذي استدللت به ونقلته لنا : 



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو سفيان الأثرى





> " لا يقولن أحدكم: قبح الله وجهك، ووجه من أشبه وجهك، فإن الله خلق آدم على صورته " يدل على أن المانع هو مشابهة وجهه لصورة الله تعالى.


ولتعلم أنك :
أثبت اسم الصفة لله عز وجل : الصورة لله عز وجل .. وصفة الصورة لآدم معلومة .
وأنت ذكرت معنى صفة الصورة بقولك : (( أن الله جل وعلا يوصف باليد والإصبع والقدم والساق والوجه والعين والحقو على ما يليق بجلاله وكماله {ليس كمثله شئ}، وآدم أيضا يوصف بهذه الصفات على ما يليق به كمخلوق، فهذا القدر المشترك فى صفة الصورة )) .
-----
إذن لماذا يقال إن : صورة آدم مخلوقة( على ) صورة الله عز وجل ؟
إذن لماذا يقال إ ن: وجه آدم( يشبه ) صورة الله عز وجل ؟ 
لزيادة التوضيح : 
صفة العلو : 
لو قلت إن الله عز وجل له صفة العلو .
والمخلوق له صفة العلو .
أثبت الآن اسم الصفة وهو : (( العلو )) .
وأثبت الآن معنى الصفة وهو : ( الإرتفاع ) .
وبهذا الإثبات يكون انتهى القدر المشترك 
هل يصح أن يقال بعد ذلك : إن علو المخلوق يشبه علو الله عز وجل ؟!!
هل يصح أن يقال إن يدالمخلوق تشابه يد الله عز وجل ؟!!
هل يصح أن يقال إن وجه المخلوق يشابه وجه الله عز وجل ؟!
هل يصح ان: يقال إن رجل المخلوق تشابه رجل الله عز وجل ؟!!
هل يصح أن يقال إن عين المخلوق تشبه عين الخالق ؟!!
هل يصح أن يقال :



> يدل على أن المانع هو مشابهة وجهه لصورة الله تعالى.


والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استخدم : ( على ) بمعنى : ( الكاف في المماثلة ) كما في النصوص : 
والذين يلونهم على أشد كوكب دري ، في السماء ، إضاءة 
والذين على أثرهم كأشد كوكب دري في السماء إضاءة . 
----
فهل يستطيع أحد أن يقول : إن وجـه آدم كـوجـه الله عز وجل ؟!!
الجواب بالطبع : لا !!
فلو كانت : ( على ) للمماثلة ، فهذا يبطل فهمكم ..
وإن كانت : ( على ) للمشابهة .. كانت من المشابهة المحظورة لأنها شبهت الله عز وجل بخلقه بعد القدر المشترك بين صفات الله عز وجل وصفات خلقه التي هي الإسم والمعنى فقط ، ولزم من ذلك أن يقال : أن يد ورجل وعين ووجه المخلوق تشبه يد ورجل وعين ووجه رب العالمين سبحانه وتعالى !!!!!!!

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبى بعده وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد،*



> *على فرض أن : (( على )) ليست للماثلة !!*





> *أنت الآن تعترف أن : (( على )) تستخدم للمشابهة*


*ليس على فرض!!، بل يقينا جازما ليست للمماثلة، وإلا يكون معنى قول النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم " أول زمرة من أمتى يدخلون الجنة على صورة القمر ليلة البدر " يدخلون بلا يد ولا عين ولا قدم، ويدخلون على شكل دائرة من الحجارة، فعلم بالإضرار أن "على" للمشابهة، والمشابهة تكون فى قدر مشترك من الصفات، والقدر المشترك فى هذا الحديث هو صفة الإضاءة.*
*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صدى الذكريات
					

وتفسر هذه المشابهة بأنها هي القدر المشترك ، وتنقل كما فهمته أنت من أقوال ابن عثيمين وابن تيمية أن : الممتنع في حق الله عز وجل هو المماثلة فقط أما المشابهة فهي القدر المشترك بين صفات الله عز وجل وصفات خلقه .


*
إن كنت فهمت شيئاً أخر، أعلمنى به.



> ولتعلم أنك :
> أثبت اسم الصفة لله عز وجل : الصورة لله عز وجل .. وصفة الصورة لآدم معلومة .
> وأنت ذكرت معنى صفة الصورة بقولك : (( أن الله جل وعلا يوصف باليد والإصبع والقدم والساق والوجه والعين والحقو على ما يليق بجلاله وكماله {ليس كمثله شئ}، وآدم أيضا يوصف بهذه الصفات على ما يليق به كمخلوق، فهذا القدر المشترك فى صفة الصورة )) .
> -----
> إذن لماذا يقال إن : صورة آدم مخلوقة( على ) صورة الله عز وجل ؟


الجواب فوق الخط.



> لزيادة التوضيح : 
> صفة العلو : 
> لو قلت إن الله عز وجل له صفة العلو .
> والمخلوق له صفة العلو .
> أثبت الآن اسم الصفة وهو : (( العلو )) .
> وأثبت الآن معنى الصفة وهو : ( الإرتفاع ) .
> وبهذا الإثبات يكون انتهى القدر المشترك 
> هل يصح أن يقال بعد ذلك : إن علو المخلوق يشبه علو الله عز وجل ؟!!


لم أفهم شئ، لو تزد زيادة التوضيح توضيح!!. 



> والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استخدم : ( على ) بمعنى : ( الكاف في المماثلة ) كما في النصوص : 
> والذين يلونهم على أشد كوكب دري ، في السماء ، إضاءة 
> والذين على أثرهم كأشد كوكب دري في السماء إضاءة . 
> ----
> فهل يستطيع أحد أن يقول : إن وجـه آدم كـوجـه الله عز وجل ؟!!
> الجواب بالطبع : لا !!
> فلو كانت : ( على ) للمماثلة ، فهذا يبطل فهمكم ..
> وإن كانت : ( على ) للمشابهة .. كانت من المشابهة المحظورة لأنها شبهت الله عز وجل بخلقه بعد القدر المشترك بين صفات الله عز وجل وصفات خلقه التي هي الإسم والمعنى فقط


بالله لا تَعد، "على" للمشابهة فى القدر المشترك وليس للمماثلة.
والقدر المشترك فى اللفظ والمعنى اللغوى فقط وليس فى الكيف والكنه، وهذا ينطبق على صفةالصورة.
آدم مخلوق على صورة الرحمن فى القدر المشترك كما وضحت سابقا (الله جل وعلا يوصف باليد والإصبع والقدم والساق والوجه والعين والحقو على ما يليق بجلاله وكماله {ليس كمثله شئ}، وآدم أيضا يوصف بهذه الصفات على ما يليق به كمخلوق، فهذا القدر المشترك فى صفة الصورة ) .
كيفية صورة آدم:
ستون ذراعا فى السماء، الوجه أعلى الجسد، ثم رقبة لها طول محدد، ثم صدر على جانبيه يدين لها طول محدد، ثم بطن أسفلها حقو، ثم قدمين. هذه الكيفية.
من قال أن آدم مخلوق على صورة الرحمن فى الكيف فقد كفر.
معنى الصورة فى حق الله معلوم الكيف مجهول.
معنى الوجه معلوم الكيف مجهول.
معنى اليد معلوم الكيف مجهول.
معنى القدم معلوم الكيف مجهول.
كذلك سائر صفات الرب جل وعلا المعنى معلوم والكيف مجهول. 



> ولزم من ذلك أن يقال : أن يد ورجل وعين ووجه المخلوق تشبه يد ورجل وعين ووجه رب العالمين سبحانه وتعالى !!!!!!!


التشابه فى القدر المشترك، أى المشترك اللفظى فقط، حين يقل ربنا جل وعلا { بل يداه مبسوطتان } نحن نثبت لله يد ونفهم المعنى ونفوض الكيف.
وإلا لزم من قولك تفويض المعنى والكيف.
هل اتضح الأن؟!

*الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات*

----------


## أسـامة

بارك الله فيكما.
وأرجو منكم أيها الفضلاء أن يتم التركيز على النقطة الحاسمة التي تسبق هذه المناقشات، لأن جميع هذه المناقشات قد نعود إليها حال إثبات أن هذا الحديث من نصوص الصفات.
وهذا هو محور الموضوع.. فلا يمكن الاستدلال به حتى يتم إثبات ذلك.
لأن صفة الصورة ثابتة لله -عز وجل-.
والنقاش حول : 
- على من يعود الضمير؟ ودليل ذلك؟

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الذين يرجعون الضمير إلى الله -عز وجل- ليس لديهم دليل معتبر تقوم به الحجة إلا توهم أن هذا الحديث من أحاديث الصفات. والدليل دليل عقلي مبني على احتمال لغوي يراه صاحب هذا القول. ولم يخلو القول من أدلة عقلية أخرى لأوجه لغوية كذلك.
وينقد الدليل العقلي أدلة عقلية، والاحتمال اللغوي احتمالات لغوية أخرى.
فلا فائدة ترجى إلا جدالا، نربأ بأنفسنا عنه.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الذين أعظموا الفرية على الإمام ابن خزيمة وظنوا أنه ينفي صفة الصورة توهما منهم فقد شهروا بالإمام ابن خزيمة حتى علم هذا القول القاصي والداني..... وعلى الرغم من ذلك؟!
تابعه أئمة كبار من أئمة أهل السنة كابن مندة، وابن حبان!!

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لذا لا يوجد خيار أمامنا إلا:
- إثبات عودة الضمير بدليل من الشرع للجزم بقول من الأقوال.
أو
- إثبات الخلاف في ذلك لاحتمالات اللغة وعدم وجود قرينة معتبرة للترجيح.
ولا تثريب على من قال بأي القولين على شروط:
# ألا يكون قوله بمعنى: صورة الله كصورة آدم.
لأن هذا قول المشبهة كالذين كانوا يقولون: يد الله كيدي.
# وألا يكون من الناحية الأخرى نفيا لصفة الصورة الثابتة لله -عز وجل-.
والله أعلم.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> ليس على فرض!!، بل يقينا جازما ليست للمماثلة، وإلا يكون معنى قول النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم " أول زمرة من أمتى يدخلون الجنة على صورة القمر ليلة البدر " يدخلون بلا يد ولا عين ولا قدم، ويدخلون على شكل دائرة من الحجارة، فعلم بالإضرار أن "على" للمشابهة، والمشابهة تكون فى قدر مشترك من الصفات، والقدر المشترك فى هذا الحديث هو صفة الإضاءة.


*وفقك الله تعالى للحق ، هذا الفهـم أبطلته الأحاديث والروايات عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .*
*لأن الروايات التي جاءت في حديث صورة القمر ذكرت :* 
*أن المراد هـو : (( مماثلة )) (( ضوء )) (( وجوه )) أول زمرة تدخل الجنة (( لضـوء القمـر )) .*

*الروايات التي فيها استخدام : (( على )) بدون تفصيل :* 

*(( أول زمرة يدخلون الجنة على صورة القمر ليلة**البدر )) .*

*الروايات التي فيها تفصيل وبيان أن المراد هو : ( صورة أول زمرة ) على صورة القمر .* 

*(( أول زمرة تلج الجنة* *صورتهم** على صورة القمر ليلة البدر )) صحيح البخاري .* 

*الروايات التي فيها تفصيل وبيان أن المراد من صورة اول زمرة تدخل الجنة .. هو الوجـه :* 

*(( حتى يدخل أولهم وآخرهم الجنة ،* *ووجوههم* *على ضوء القمر ليلة البدر )) . البخاري* 
*(( فتنجو أول زمرة* *وجوهم** كالقمر ليلة البدر )) . صحيح مسلم .* 
*((* *وجوههم** كالقمر ليلة البدر )) صحيح الجامع .* 

*الروايات التي فيها تفصيل وبيان أن الصفة المماثلة هي إضاءة وجه أول زمرة تدخل الجنة لضوء القمر* *:* 

*((إن أول زمرة يدخلون الجنة يوم القيامة* *ضوء وجوههم* *على مثل ضوء القمر ليلة البدر )) صحيح الألباني*
*((إن أول زمرة يدخلون الجنة يوم القيامة* *ضوء وجههم** على مثل ضوء القمر ليلة البدر )) حسنه الترمذي وابن حجر .* 

*الروايات التي صرحت بمماثلة ضوء وجوه أول زمرة تدخل الجنة لضوء صورة القمر :*

*(( أول من يدخل الجنة** مثل** القمر ليلة البدر )) . مسند الإمام أحمد صححه أحمد شاكر .*
*((وجوههم** ك**القمـر** ليلة البدر )) صحيح الجامع .* 
*(( أَوَّلُ مَنْ يَدْخُلُ الْجَنَّةَ* *مِثْلُ** الْقَمَرِ لَيْلَةَ الْبَدْرِ )) مسند الإمام أحمد .* 
*--------------*
*فتبين من الأحاديث أن المذكور هو مماثلة صفة إضاءة أول زمرة تدخل الجنة لصفة إضاءة القمــر .*

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> والمشابهة تكون فى قدر مشترك من الصفات، والقدر المشترك فى هذا الحديث هو صفة الإضاءة.


فرق بين أن نقول القدر المشترك في صفة معينة هو الإسم والمعنى للصفـة فقط ..
وبين أن نقول أن القدر المشترك بين موجودين هو صفة كاملة !!
وأنت اعترفت أن القدر المشترك بين أول زمرة تدخل الجنة وبين القمر هو : (( صفة الإضاءة )) .
يعنى فيه مشابهة بين القمر وأول زمرة من حيث الصورة العامة ، لاختلاف كثير من صفات الإنسان وصفات القمر 
لكن في نفس الوقت : توجد مماثلة بين القمر والداخل للجنة في صفة واحدة وهي : ( ضوء الوجـه ) .
واستخدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ألفاظ : ( على - الكاف - مثل ) بمعنى واحد لبيان هذه المماثلة .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> بارك الله فيكما.
> وأرجو منكم أيها الفضلاء أن يتم التركيز على النقطة الحاسمة التي تسبق هذه المناقشات، لأن جميع هذه المناقشات قد نعود إليها حال إثبات أن هذا الحديث من نصوص الصفات.
> وهذا هو محور الموضوع.. فلا يمكن الاستدلال به حتى يتم إثبات ذلك.
> لأن صفة الصورة ثابتة لله -عز وجل-.
> والنقاش حول : 
> - على من يعود الضمير؟ ودليل ذلك؟
> 
>  الذين يرجعون الضمير إلى الله -عز وجل- ليس لديهم دليل معتبر تقوم به الحجة إلا توهم أن هذا الحديث من أحاديث الصفات. والدليل دليل عقلي مبني على احتمال لغوي يراه صاحب هذا القول. ولم يخلو القول من أدلة عقلية أخرى لأوجه لغوية كذلك.
> وينقد الدليل العقلي أدلة عقلية، والاحتمال اللغوي احتمالات لغوية أخرى.
> ...


جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي وبارك فيك ..
السؤال هو : لو ثبتت إن ( على ) تستخدم للمماثلة ..
ألا يكون هذا أمر قاطع بعدم إثبات صفة الصورة من هذا الحديث ؟
وكيف يلفظ هذا القول : إن ( وجه الله عز وجل يشبه وجه الإنسان ) .. ويقصد القائل به أي معنى من المعاني!!  مع إن السلف تواترت كلماتهم في تكفير من تلفظ بتشبيه الله عز وجل بخلقه ؟

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبى بعده وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد،*
أخى الحبيب صدى الذكريات،
عندنا رواية " أول زمرة من أمتى تدخل الجنة على صورة القمر " لا يستطيع عاقل أن يقل " على" هنا فى هذه الرواية للمماثلة.
وعندنا رواية " خلق الله آدم على صورته " لا يستطيع عاقل أن يقل "على" هنا للمماثلة ومن قال هذا كفر بإجماع.  

فهل إنتهينا من هذه النقطة؟!!!!!!!!

*الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات*

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> عندنا رواية " أول زمرة من أمتى تدخل الجنة على صورة القمر " لا يستطيع عاقل أن يقل " على" هنا فى هذه الرواية للمماثلة.
> 
> 
> *الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات*


 وما هو تفسيرك لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
(( أول من يدخل الجنة* مثل** القمر ليلة البدر )) ؟؟*

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> وعندنا رواية " خلق الله آدم على صورته " لا يستطيع عاقل أن يقل "على" هنا للمماثلة ومن قال هذا كفر بإجماع.


يستطيع العاقل أن يقول : إن (( على )) هنا للمماثلة , لأن الضمير عائد على آدم .
ولا يستطيع أحد أن يقول المراد بالصورة هي صفة الصورة لله عز وجل ، لأن (( على )) تساوي (( مثل )) ، وقد استخدمهما النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمعنى واحد . 
ويلزم من قول القائل : ( صورة آدم مخلوقة على صورة الله عز وجل ) 
أن يقول : ( صورة آدم مخلوقة مثل صورة الله عز وجل )
تعالى الله سبحانه وتعالى علوا كبيرا .

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبى بعده وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد،*
 استدلالى كان بهذه الرواية " إن أول زمرة تدخل الجنة تدخل على صورة القمر"  وهى رواية متفق عليها فلا تأتنى بروايات أخرى.
السؤال: 
 هل 
1- " على صورة القمر " 
(1- تشبيه فى القدر المشترك"صفة الإضاءة" / 2- التمثيل"حجارة كروية بلا يد ولا قدم ..) 

2- " على صورة الرحمن "
(1- تشبيه فى القدر المشترك " لله صفة اليد على ما يليق به ولأدم يد، لله وجه كم يليق بكماله ولأدم وجه....." / 2- للتمثيل " التشبيه فى الكيف " )

اختر من بين القوسين....... ابتسامة
اختيارك فى السؤال الأول = اختيارك فى السؤال الثانى

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> استدلالى كان بهذه الرواية " إن أول زمرة تدخل الجنة تدخل على صورة القمر" وهى رواية متفق عليها فلا تأتنى بروايات أخرى





> عندنا رواية " أول زمرة من أمتى تدخل الجنة على صورة القمر " لا يستطيع عاقل أن يقل " على" هنا فى هذه الرواية للمماثلة.


لا أدري .. هل بهذا ترد على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟!! عندما قال : (( أول من يدخل الجنة* مثل** القمر ليلة البدر )) !!!*




> 2- " على صورة الرحمن "
> (1- تشبيه فى القدر المشترك " لله صفة اليد على ما يليق به ولأدم يد، لله وجه كم يليق بكماله ولأدم وجه....." / 2- للتمثيل " التشبيه فى الكيف " )


يا أخي وفقك الله تعالى للحق ..
ما علاقة اليد والعين وماذكرته سابقا بصفة الصورة الآن ؟! 
أنت لم تقل ذلك إلا عندما مثلت صورة الله عز وجل في ذهنك بصورة خلقه ثم بعد ذلك انطلقت تكيف وتفسر ..
لأنه لا يقول هذا أحد إلا إذا تخيل الشكل العام والهيئة وأن هذه الهيئة فيها : ( العين واليد والقدم والوجه ) ... وهذه الهيئة لا تماثل هيئة الخلق لأن كل صفة موجودة داخل هذه الهيئة تختلف عن صفات المخلوقين ، فأصبح في تخيلك عدم تماثل الصورتين ،، لكن هذه النتيجة جاءت بعدما تخيلت وكيفت !!

وإن كنت تقصد بالصورة هنا : ( سائر الصفات ) فلا يسعفك هذا الفهم لمخالفته الصريحة للأحاديث التي بينت أن المراد من الصورة المتنازع عليها هو الوجه فقط !

ويا أخي وفقك الله ...
هذا مقام رب العالمين ..
أنتم أصلا مذبذبين في الكلام عن الصورة المتنازع عليها !
مرة تنقل كلام لأأحد العلماء وتستدل به على أن المراد بالصورة هي سائر الصفات ، كما نقلت التالي : 


> هذا الحديث يطول الكلام عليه؛ لكن خلاصة الكلام أنَّ الصورة هنا بمعنى الصفة؛ لأنَّ الصورة في اللغة تطلق على الصفة كما جاء في الصحيحين أنَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال*«أول زمرة يدخلون الجنة على صورة القمر»**يعني على صفة القمر من الوضاءة والنور والضياء، فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم**«إن الله خلق آدم على صورته»**؛* *يعني خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن أ؛ يعني على صفة الرحمن، فخص الله ? آدم من بين المخلوقات بأنَّ جعله مَجْمَع الصفات وفيه من صفات الله ? الشيء الكثير؛ يعني فيه من أصل الصفة على التقرير من أنَّ وجود الصفة في المخلوق لا يماثل وجودها في الخالق،*


ونقلت أيضًا واستدللت بأمر مخالف تماماً من كلام شيخ الإسلام واستدللت به لكي تبطل إضافة التشريف !! وهذا كلامك : 



> الوجه الخامس: أن قوله: " لا يقولن أحدكم: قبح الله وجهك، ووجه من أشبه وجهك، فإن الله خلق آدم على صورته " يدل على أن المانع هو مشابهة وجهه لصورة الله تعالى.


ما هذا التناقض والتكلف في الرد ؟!
صرحوا بما تعتقدون واثبتوا على الكلام ، لا نغير أقوالنا لتوافق كل مسألة !!
وهذا هو الحق في المسألة : إن المراد بالصورة المتنازع عليها هو الوجه لأن الأحاديث حكمت بذلك ، حتى شيخ الإسلام نفسه اعترف بذلك !!
وإليك هذا الحديث الذي صححه الشيخ الألباني :
(( إذا قاتل أحدكم فليتجنب الوجه فإن الله تعالى خلق آدم على صورة وجهه ))
ومع ذلك لا تزال تقول : إن المراد بالصورة في الحديث المتنازع عليه هو : سائر الصفـات !!!!
-----------خلاصة الكلام يا أخي : إنك لن تعترف أبدًا بأن : (( على )) تساوي (( مثل )) حتى لو فعل ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في كثير من الأحاديث !!
لأن التصريح بذلك هو الحكم على فهمكم للحديث بالبطلان !! 
فيبقى الوضع على ما هو عليه !! ويبقى تناقض قولكم أمام مخالفكم من أهل السنة وأمام غيرهم من الفرق الأخرى ..
إذا أن معركة أهل السنة مع المخالفين هو أن يأتوا بنص صحيح فيه تمثيل صفات الله عز وجل بصفات خلقه ..
وأنتم بهذا الفهم : تضعون قواعد أهل السنة على طبق من ذهب أمام الفرق المخالفة !!
وهذا الفهم من الحديث للأسف اتخذه أعداء أهل السنة للتشهير بهم ولنفور الناس منهم .
وللأسف الشديد لا يذكر الإمام ( ابن خزيمة - المظلوم ) إلا ويذكر معه احذر كلامه في حديث الصورة !!

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبى بعده وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد،*



> لا أدري .. هل بهذا ترد على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟!! عندما قال : (( أول من يدخل الجنة* مثل** القمر ليلة البدر )) !!! = لم تجب على السؤال!!!*


أعيد السؤال
هل
1- " على صورة القمر " 
(1- تشبيه فى القدر المشترك"صفة الإضاءة" / 2- التمثيل"حجارة كروية بلا يد ولا قدم ..) 

2- " على صورة الرحمن "
(1- تشبيه فى القدر المشترك " لله صفة اليد على ما يليق به ولأدم يد، لله وجه كم يليق بكماله ولأدم وجه....." / 2- للتمثيل " التشبيه فى الكيف " )



> يا أخي وفقك الله تعالى للحق ..
> ما علاقة اليد والعين وماذكرته سابقا بصفة الصورة الآن ؟! 
> أنت لم تقل ذلك إلا عندما مثلت صورة الله عز وجل في ذهنك بصورة خلقه ثم بعد ذلك انطلقت تكيف وتفسر ..
> لأنه لا يقول هذا أحد إلا إذا تخيل الشكل العام والهيئة وأن هذه الهيئة فيها : ( العين واليد والقدم والوجه ) ... وهذه الهيئة لا تماثل هيئة الخلق لأن كل صفة موجودة داخل هذه الهيئة تختلف عن صفات المخلوقين ، فأصبح في تخيلك عدم تماثل الصورتين ،، لكن هذه النتيجة جاءت بعدما تخيلت وكيفت !!


= لا تفهم الفرق بين معنى الصفة وكيفيتها.




> وإن كنت تقصد بالصورة هنا : ( سائر الصفات ) فلا يسعفك هذا الفهم لمخالفته الصريحة للأحاديث التي بينت أن المراد من الصورة المتنازع عليها هو الوجه فقط !


المراد تشريف الوجه لأنه أجل ما فى الصورة.
وكما قلت من قبل:
( لأن تخصيص الوجه بالتكريم ذلك لأنه أشرف وأجل ما فى الصورة، مثلا فى قول الله جل وعلا {كُلُّ شَيْءٍ هَالِكٌ إِلاَّ وَجْهَهُ} وقوله سبحانه وتعالى {كُلُّ مَنْ عَلَيْهَا فَانٍ (26) وَيَبْقَى وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو الْجَلالِ وَالإِكْرَامِ (27)}
هل معنى هذا أن سائر صفات الله جل وعلا تهلك إلا الوجه فقط؟!!!!
فالله جل وعلا ذكر الوجه، ولم يقل مثلا "إلا يده" ولم يقل "إلا قدمه" والكل من صفات الله الأولية الأخرية التى لا تنفك عنه جل فى علاه، وأيضا فى استعاذة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم كما عند الترمذى من حديث جابر رضى الله عنه قال لما نزلت هذه الآية ( قل هو القادر على أن يبعث عليكم عذابا من فوقكم أو من تحت أرجلكم ) قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "أعوذ بوجهك" .
فتخصيص الوجه فى الحديث من هذا الباب، وليس كما ظننت، فتأمل.



> ويا أخي وفقك الله ...
> هذا مقام رب العالمين ..
> أنتم أصلا مذبذبين في الكلام عن الصورة المتنازع عليها !
> مرة تنقل كلام لأأحد العلماء وتستدل به على أن المراد بالصورة هي سائر الصفات ، كما نقلت التالي : 
> (هذا الحديث يطول الكلام عليه؛ لكن خلاصة الكلام أنَّ الصورة هنا بمعنى الصفة؛ لأنَّ الصورة في اللغة تطلق على الصفة كما جاء في الصحيحين أنَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال «أول زمرة يدخلون الجنة على صورة القمر» يعني على صفة القمر من الوضاءة والنور والضياء، فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم «إن الله خلق آدم على صورته»؛ يعني خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن أ؛ يعني على صفة الرحمن، فخص الله ? آدم من بين المخلوقات بأنَّ جعله مَجْمَع الصفات وفيه من صفات الله ? الشيء الكثير؛ يعني فيه من أصل الصفة على التقرير من أنَّ وجود الصفة في المخلوق لا يماثل وجودها في الخالق، فالله ? له سمع وجعل لآدم صفة السمع، والله ? موصوف بصفة الوجه وجعل لآدم وجهاً، وموصوف بصفة اليدين وجعل لآدم صفة اليدين، وموصوف بالقوة والقدرة والكلام والحكمة، وموصوف ـ بصفة الغضب والرضا والضحك إلى غير ذلك مما جاء في الصفات.
> فإذن هذا الحديث ليس فيه غرابة كما قال العلامة ابن قتيبة رحمه الله قال (وإنما لم يألفه الناس فاستنكروه).
> فهو إجمالٌ لمعنى الأحاديث الثانية الأخرى في صفات الله ?، «خلق آدم على صورته» يعني خلق آدم على صفة الرحمن ? فخصَّهُ بذلك من بين المخلوقات.
> الحيوانات قد يكون فيها سمع فيها بصر لكن ما يكون فيها إدراك ما يكون عندها حكمة ما يكون كلام خاص إلى آخره.
> فآدم خُصَّ من بين المخلوقات بأنْ جَعَل الله ? فيه من الصفات ما يشترك بها في أصل الصفة لا في كمال معناها ولا في كيفيتها مع الرحمن جل جلاله، تكريما لآدم كما ذكرنا لك.
> ...


أخرج الإمام أحمد وابن حبان عن ابن مسعود رضى الله عنه أنه كان يحك المعوذتين من مصاحفه ويقول إنهما ليستا من كتاب الله، فهل يعنى هذا أنهما يقولا بقول بن مسعود؟!
فلو رجعت إلى ما نقلت كاملا لوجدت أنى قلت:
وفى هذا القول ما فيه (أن الإضافة للتشريف) فقد رده ابن تيمية من سبعة أوجه:
ثم نقلت كلامه كاملا دون بتر وجه من الوجوه لكى لا يتهمنى أحد بالتدليس وبتر كلام الإمام , فنقلته كما هو.
وبينت فى أكثر من مشاركة أن العلة فى النهى عن ضرب الوجه هو أن الوجه أشرف وأجل ما فى الصورة. 



> وهذا هو الحق في المسألة : إن المراد بالصورة المتنازع عليها هو الوجه لأن الأحاديث حكمت بذلك ، حتى شيخ الإسلام نفسه اعترف بذلك !!
> وإليك هذا الحديث الذي صححه الشيخ الألباني :
> (( إذا قاتل أحدكم فليتجنب الوجه فإن الله تعالى خلق آدم على صورة وجهه ))
> 
> ومع ذلك لا تزال تقول : إن المراد بالصورة في الحديث المتنازع عليه هو : سائر الصفـات !!!!


قال بن عدى فى الكامل: عن لفظ " خلق أدم على صورة وجه " منكر 
وعندنا " خلق الله أدم على صورة الرحمن " وقد صححه أحمد واسحاق وغيرهم ولنا عودة لتصحيح الحديث بإذن الله.

-----------






> خلاصة الكلام يا أخي : إنك لن تعترف أبدًا بأن : (( على )) تساوي (( مثل )) حتى لو فعل ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في كثير من الأحاديث !!





> لأن التصريح بذلك هو الحكم على فهمكم للحديث بالبطلان !!


إذن لما لم تجاوب على السؤال:

هل
1- " على صورة القمر " 
(1- تشبيه فى القدر المشترك"صفة الإضاءة" / 2- التمثيل"حجارة كروية بلا يد ولا قدم ..) 


2- " على صورة الرحمن "
(1- تشبيه فى القدر المشترك " لله صفة اليد على ما يليق به ولأدم يد، لله وجه كم يليق بكماله ولأدم وجه....." / 2- للتمثيل " التشبيه فى الكيف " )



> فيبقى الوضع على ما هو عليه !! ويبقى تناقض قولكم أمام مخالفكم من أهل السنة وأمام غيرهم من الفرق الأخرى ..







> إذا أن معركة أهل السنة مع المخالفين هو أن يأتوا بنص صحيح فيه تمثيل صفات الله عز وجل بصفات خلقه ..
> 
> وأنتم بهذا الفهم : تضعون قواعد أهل السنة على طبق من ذهب أمام الفرق المخالفة !!
> وهذا الفهم من الحديث للأسف اتخذه أعداء أهل السنة للتشهير بهم ولنفور الناس منهم .
> وللأسف الشديد لا يذكر الإمام ( ابن خزيمة - المظلوم ) إلا ويذكر معه احذر كلامه في حديث الصورة !!


يا أخى بارك الله فيك،

التمثيل الذى تزعمه فى فهمك أنت وهو ما أدى بأهل البدع إلى تأول جل الصفات بشبهة التمثيل فأرادوا أن ينزهوا فضلوا.
وما بقى عندى إلا قول الإمام العثيمين رحمه الله:
(فإن أبى فهمك وقصر إلا التمثيل، قلنا هناك جواب أخر............)
لكن احذر الكلام عن الأئمة بأسلوب لا يليق بفضلهم.



*الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات*

----------


## أسـامة

> جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي وبارك فيك ..
> السؤال هو : لو ثبتت إن ( على ) تستخدم للمماثلة ..
> ألا يكون هذا أمر قاطع بعدم إثبات صفة الصورة من هذا الحديث ؟
> وكيف يلفظ هذا القول : إن ( وجه الله عز وجل يشبه وجه الإنسان ) .. ويقصد القائل به أي معنى من المعاني!!  مع إن السلف تواترت كلماتهم في تكفير من تلفظ بتشبيه الله عز وجل بخلقه ؟


بارك الله فيك.
الحديث ورد بصيغ، منها المضمر وهو ما ثبت في الصحيحين. ومنشأ النزاع هو عودة الضمير وعدم وجود قرينة مرجحة.
فيتبقى لنا المناقشة حول فقه الحديث واحتمالية رجوع الضمير على الله -عز وجل- ومعنى ذلك. أو رجوعه على آدم ومعنى ذلك.




> قال بن عدى فى الكامل: عن لفظ " خلق أدم على صورة وجه " منكر 
> وعندنا " خلق الله أدم على صورة الرحمن " وقد صححه أحمد واسحاق وغيرهم ولنا عودة لتصحيح الحديث بإذن الله.



 أما اللفظة الأولى فهي منكرة عند الجميع.
وأما الحديث الذي فيه "صورة الرحمن" قلتَ أن الإمام أحمد صححه.. والبينة على المدعي! وأين هو في مسنده؟ ولما لم يحتج به؟!
وأما إسحاق فقد صححه.. وأعله غيره.
والتعليل مقدم على التصحيح لأن التعليل زيادة علم.
وهذه هي القرينة الوحيدة التي يتكأ عليها المتأخرون من أصحاب هذا القول.. فلعلك تعجل بمناقشة هذا الدليل حتى ننتقل إلى غيره.
أهناك طريق واحد يصح به هذا الحديث؟ وما هو؟

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأرجو ألا يطول الكلام حول القدر المشترك حتى يتم الإنتهاء من هذه النقطة، ولنا عودة فيها إن شاء الله.. لأن فيها مزالق.
والله المستعان.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> لكن احذر الكلام عن الأئمة بأسلوب لا يليق بفضلهم.


سبحان الله ، بل يقال لك أنت : احذر أن تتكلم عن رب العالمين بما لا يليق ..
لو تأملت في كلامك لعلمت أنك قلت ووافقت على أمور لم يقلها أحد من سلفنا الصالح إطلاقًا . 
وهو موافقتك على قول القائل : أن يد ورجل وعين ووجه المخلوق تشبه يد ورجل وعين ووجه رب العالمين سبحانه وتعالى!!
وآخر كلامي معك هو ..
تخيـل نفسك أمام عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه وقل له :
وجهي هذا يشبه وجه جبار السموات والأرض !!
ويدي هذه تشبه يد جبار السموات والأرض !!
وعينى هذه تشبه عين جبار السموات والأرض !!
واصبعي هذا يشبه اصبع جبار السموات والأرض !!
كل مؤمــن يعلم ماذا كان سيفعل بك عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه .
( سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين )

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

{سُبْحَانَكَ هَذَا بُهْتَانٌ عَظِيمٌ} 

أنا لم أقل شيئا من هذا
وإن كنت أنت فهمت هذا من كلام الأئمة فهذا شأنك لكن لا تلزمنى بفهمك القاصر بأشياء لم أتفوه بها ولا هى من لوازم القول .

نصيحة من أخيك المحب لا تدخل نفسك فى ما لا تحسنه.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

يا أخي أنا لم أتقول عليك !
أنت حاربت لكي تثبت أن ( على ) للمشابهة وليست للمماثلة !
وهذا هو قولـك : الذي يتحاشاه أكثر الناس ممن خالفوا الإمام ابن خزيمة !



> فعلم بالإضرار أن "على" للمشابهة،


صورة آدم مخلوقة ( على ) صورة الله عز وجل .
تســـاوي
صورة آدم مخلوقة ( تشبه ) صورة الله عز وجل . 
لماذا إذن تستنكر !! وتتبرأ !! 



> تخيـل نفسك أمام عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه وقل له :





> وجهي هذا يشبه وجه جبار السموات والأرض !!
> ويدي هذه تشبه يد جبار السموات والأرض !!
> وعينى هذه تشبه عين جبار السموات والأرض !!
> واصبعي هذا يشبه اصبع جبار السموات والأرض !!
> كل مؤمــن يعلم ماذا كان سيفعل بك عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه .
> ( سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين )


لماذا لا تجاوب وتقول : كنت سأفهم عمر بن الخطاب أن المشابهة في القدر المشترك ! وأن الله عز وجل له وجه ويد وعين واصبع ليسوا مثل يدي واصبعي ووجهي وعيني ، ولكنهم يشبهونهم فقط في القدر المشترك، لأن نفي المشابهة ليس صحيح !!
علمت الآن أن التلفظ بمشابهة الله عز وجل بخلقه شىء ؟!
وبين كون القدر المشترك في الذهن شىء آخر ؟!
بالتأكيد علمت ،، وإلا ما كنت انزعجت وتبرأت واستنكرت إطلاق لفظ المشابهة بين الله عز وجل وخلقه .
ووالله : الكلام في هذه المسألة يزعجني كثيرًا ،، وهذا آخر كلام لي في هذه المسألة ، أبرأ إلى الله تعالى من أي لفظ أو كلمة خرجت في حق رب العالمين .

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبى بعده وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد،*
*لن أعلق لأنى وضحت هذه المسألة أكثر من مرة، وأظن أن المتابعين للموضوع ملوا من كثرة تكرار الكلام فى هذه المسألة خاصة.*
*ولكن هذا لا يمنع أنى أحبك فى الله؛*
*وفقنى الله وإياك إلى كل خير.*
*ولى عودة إن شاء الله مع الأخ أسامة، أسأل الله التيسير.* 
*الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

بارك الله فيك

----------


## السليماني

يجب على المسلم التسليم عند ورود الدليل الصحيح 

وان يقول كما قال الصحابة الكرام رضي الله عنهم ( سمعنا وأطعنا )

وأن لايرد الحديث بعقله الضعيف 

وإلا فمالفرق بين اهل السنة وأهل البدع ؟؟؟

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله 

( قال ابن عباس ( مالسماوات السبع والأرضون السبع ومابينهما في يد الرحمن إلا كخردلة في يد أحدكم ) 

وإن كان الأمر كذلك كان أكبر وأعظم من أن يقدر بهذا القدر

 وهذا معلوم بالضرورة من العقل والدين )

ثم قال 

( حتى يقال إذا قيل ( خلق آدم على صورته) 

وجب أن يكون على قدره وطوله 

بل من المعلوم ان الشيئين المخلوقين قد يكون أحدهما على صورة الآخر 

مع التفاوت العظيم في جنس ذواتهما وقدر ذواتهما 

وقد تظهر السماوات والقمر في صورة ماء أو مرآه في غاية الصغر ويقال هذه صورتها

 مع بأن حقيقة السماوات والأرض أعظم من ذلك بمالانسبة لأحدهما إلى الآخر )

( واما قوله ( خلق آدم على صورته ) فإنها تقتضي نوعاً من المشابهة فقط 

*لاتقتضي تماثلاً لافي حقيقة ولاقدر* ) ص 92-93 

وقال الشيخ رحمه الله لماذكر شبهة أن هذا تصريح بأن لله مثل -تعالى الله عن ذلك-

 فهو ( ليس كمثله شئ وهو السميع البصير )

( وهذا باطل 

وأيضاً فإنه ممتنع في العقل فإن المتماثلين يجوز على احدهما مايجوز على الآخر

 ويجب له مايجب له ويجوز عليه مايجوز عليه ويمتنع عليه مايمتنع عليه 

والمخلوق يجب أن يكون معدوماً محدثاً مفتقرأ ممكناً 

والخالق يجب أن يكون قديماً واجب الوجود غنياً 

فيجب أن يكون الشئ الواحد واجباً ممكناً غنياً فقيراً موجوداً معدوماً 

وهذا جمع بين النقيضين فثبت ان الحديث لايجوز حمله على هذا 

وأيضاً فإنه على هذا التقدير لايكون في حمله على الصورة الظاهرة محذور 

وإن لم يكن ذلك مقتضياً لكون صفات العبد من صفات الرب 

بحيث تكون الحقيقة من جنس الحقيقة 

مع كون هذا عالماً وهذا عالماً 

وهذا حياً وهذا حياً 

وهذا قادراً وهذا قادراً 

وهذا سميعاً بصيراً وهذا سميعاً بصيراً 

بل هذا موجوداً وهذا موجوداً 

مع كون الحقيقتين والعلم والقدرة متشابهات 

وكذلك لايجب إذا كان لهذا وجه وصورة ولهذا وجه وصورة 

ان تكون الحقيقة من جنس الحقيقة 

مع تشابه الحقيقتين )

ص 91

وقال 

( الوجه الثامن : أن الأدلة الشرعية والعقلية التي يثبت بها تلك الصفات يثبت بنظيرها هذه الصورة 

فإن وجود ذات ليس لها صفات ممتنع في العقل 

وثبوت الصفات الكمالية معلوم بالشرع والعقل 

وكذلك ثبوت ذات لاتشبه الذوات بوجه من الوجوه ممتنع في العقل 

وثبوت المشابهة من بعض الوجوه في الأمور الكمالية معلوم بالشرع والعقل 

وكما انه لابد لكل موجود من صفات تقوم به 

فلابد لكل موجود قائم بنفسه من صورة يكون عليها 

ويمتنع ان يكون في الوجود قائم بنفسه ليس له صورة يقوم عليها ) ( ص 91)


( ص91)

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو العباس آل حسن

الأخ السليماني.. بارك الله فيك.
البحث حاليا بين كلا من أبي سفيان وأسامة على الأدلة الواردة في الباب، ومدى صحة الدليل. ثم يتبعون ذلك بالفهم وتعليله، وما هو دليل ذلك الفهم.
وأما مسألة التوسع في القدر المشترك كما في مشاركتك، هات لنا أحد من السلف أصحاب الحديث قال بمثل هذا..أو بنحوه!
فإن القدر المشترك في فهم المعنى.. لا في معرفة الكيفية مع نفي التماثل.
فأنت تنفي التماثل، وهذا جيد؛ ولكن ماذا عن التكييف؟

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

لقد أجاد أخونا أبو سفيان ، وبين وأعذر ، فجزاه الله خيرا.

----------


## شبّاب الخير

تتميما لما نقل عن الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله...
كلام الشيخ في لقاء الباب المفتوح:
--------------------------- 
معنى حديث: (خلق الله آدم على صورته)
السؤال
فضيلة الشيخ! جزاك الله خيراً! ما معنى حديثِ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إن الله خلق آدم على صورته )؟ وما معنى حديثٍ: ( وما ترددتُ في شيء أنا فاعله ترددي في قبض نفس عبدي المؤمن )؟
الجواب
أما الأول بارك الله فيك ( إن الله خلق آدم على صورته ) فقد قيل فيه أقوال لا تُقْبَل، مثل: إن الله خلق آدم على صورة آدم، وجعل الضمير عائداًَ إلى آدم نفسه؛ فيبقى هذا الحديث لا فائدة منه، فإذا كان المعنى: إن الله خلق آدم على صورة آدم فما هي الفائدة؟ فنقول: وخلق غير آدم على صورته أيضاً.
أليس كذلك؟ لكن الصحيح المتعين: أن الضمير في (صورته) يعود إلى الله عزَّ وجلَّ؛ ولكن هل يلزم من كون الله خلق آدم على صورته أن يكون مماثلاً له؟! الجواب: لا.
أولاً: لأن الله قال: { لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ } [الشورى:11]، فنحن نؤمن بأن الله ليس كمثله شيء، ونؤمن بأن الله خلق آدم على صورته.
لأن الأول قول الله، والثاني قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكلاهما يجب علينا الإيمان بهما والتصديق.
فإذا قال قائل: كيف يُتَصَوَّر أن يكون الشيء على صورة الشيء وليس مماثلاً له؟! وهذا هو الذي يَرِد على النفس! نقول: أليس قد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم أن ( أول زمرة تدخل الجنة تكون على صورة القمر ليلة البدر )، وهل يلزم من كون هذه الزمرة على صورة القمر أن تكون مثل القمر؟! الجواب: لا.
إذاً لا يلزم من كون الله خلق آدم على صورته أن يكون مماثلاً له عزَّ وجلَّ.
هذا قول، وهو قولٌ ظاهر، وليس فيه تأويل، ولا خروج عن ظاهر اللفظ.
والقول الثاني: أن الضمير في (صورته) يعود على الله؛ لكن هذا من باب إضافة الشيء إلى الله على وجه التكريم والتشريف مثل: { نَاقَةَ اللَّهِ } [الشمس:13] في قوله تعالى: { فَقَالَ لَهُمْ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ نَاقَةَ اللَّهِ } [الشمس:13]، فهل لله ناقة يركبها مثلاً؟! حاشا وكلا! لكن أضاف الرسولُ الناقةَ إلى الله من باب التشريف.
كذلك قال الله تعالى: { وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ مَنَعَ مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ } [البقرة:114] المساجد هي للناس يصلون فيها! فهل الله عزَّ وجلَّ يكون في هذه المساجد؟! لا.
بل الله تعالى في السماء على عرشه؛ لكن أضاف الله المساجد إليه؛ لأنها محل عبادته، وأهل للتشريف والتكريم.
نعود إلى روح آدم فنقول: الله سبحانه وتعالى قال للملائكة: { فَإِذَا سَوَّيْتُهُ وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِي فَقَعُوا لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ } [ص:72]، فهل روح آدم هي روح الله؟! لا.
أبداً.
بل روح آدم روحٌ مخلوقة خلقها الله؛ لكن أضافها الله إليه على سبيل التشريف.
فقوله: ( على صورته ) يعني: على الصورة التي صورها الله عزَّ وجلَّ، وأضافها الله على سبيل التشريف.
فإذا قال قائل: وصورة الرجل الآدمي، أليس الله هو الذي صوَّرها؟! قلنا: بلى.
الله هو الذي صوَّرها؛ لكن لا تستحق أن تضاف إلى الله، فأشرف ما خلق الله هم بنو آدم، قال الله تبارك وتعالى: { لَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ فِي أَحْسَنِ تَقْوِيمٍ } [التين:4]، لا يوجد أحدٌ أحسن خَلْقاً من الخَلْق الإنساني.
إذاً: تكون صورة آدم ليست كصورة غيره من البشر، ولهذا استحقت أن تضاف إلى الرب عزَّ وجلَّ تشريفاً وتكريماً.
فصار الحديث له معنيان: المعنى الأول: إجراؤه على ظاهره، وأن نقول: لا يلزم من كون الله خلق آدم على صورته أن يكون مماثلاً لله.
المعنى الثاني: أن يقال: ( على صورته ) بمعنى: أن الله خلق آدم على الصورة التي اختارها وأضافها إليه على سبيل التشريف، ولهذا قال: لا يُقبَّح الوجه ولا يُضرب فتتغير هذه الصورة التي خلقها الله عزَّ وجلَّ.
أما السؤال الثاني فهو قوله سبحانه وتعالى في الحديث القدسي: ( وما ترددت في شيء أنا فاعلة ترددي في قبض نفس عبدي المؤمن، يكره الموت وأكره إساءته، ولا بد له منه ).
إن الله عزَّ وجلَّ لا يحب أن يفعل شيئاًَ يكرهه عبده المؤمن، بل قال الله تعالى: ( من عادى لي ولياً فقد آذنتُه بالحرب )، أيْ: أنَّ أيَّ إنسان يعادي ولياً من أولياء الله -وأولياء الله هم { الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ } [يونس:63]- فإنه يكون معلناً الحرب على الله عزَّ وجلَّ.
فلا يحب الله عزَّ وجلَّ أن يفعل ما يكرهه عبدُه المؤمن، فيتردد لا للشك في كون هذا مصلحة أو غير مصلحة؛ أي: ليس عن جهل؛ لكن يتردد من جهة ما يتعلق بالعبد، هل يفعله والعبد يكره ذلك، أم لا يفعله.
وبهذا نعرف أن التردد نوعان: تردد للشك في النتيجة، وهذا مُنَزَّه عنه الله عزَّ وجلَّ؛ لأن الله تعالى لا يخفى عليه شيء، وهو يقع مني أنا ومن فلان وفلان، نتردد في فعل الشيء لأننا نجهل النتيجة، ولهذا نستخير الله.
تردد بما يتعلق بالغيب مع العلم بالنتيجة، وهذا يوصف الله به، وليس فيه نقص بأي وجه من الوجوه.
لقاء الباب المفتوح ترقيم الشاملة [66 /19] </b></i>

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

بارك الله فيك

----------


## محب اهل الحديث

المسألة قتلت بحثا هاهنا 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
انا والله استفيد منكم ومن منتداكم المبارك

----------


## السليماني

حديث الصورة ( على صورة الرحمن ) صححه الإمام أحمد وإسحاق 

ولايقارن بهما أحد من المتأخرين في علم العلل 

ويجب على طالب العلم أن يعرف قدر نفسه فهؤلاء جهابذة المحدثين وأعلم الناس بالعلل 

 ولايلزم منه التمثيل كما تقول الجهمية 

وإجماع السلف ثابت في ذلك 

وكثرة النقاش في مثل هذه المسائل لاداعي له 

لإن عقيدة السلف واضحة ولله الحمد والمنة 

وتشنيع الجهمية على أهل السنة يزيدنا اتباعاً للسنة وتمسكاً بها 

وأن نقول إذا صح الدليل ( سمعنا وأطعنا )....

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

أنا أظن فيما كتب من مشاركات غنية

----------


## عاشق السنة

ما نقلتموه عن العلامة بن عثيمين هو الكلام

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

> ما نقلتموه عن العلامة بن عثيمين هو الكلام


علامة التوحيد رحمه الله وجزاه عنا خيرا

----------


## ابن خليفة المصرى

كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية الذى يناقض كلام الشيخ الألبانى حول حديث خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسوله وآله ومن والاه وبعد فهذه رسالة قرأتها فوجدتها مفيدة فأحببت أن تعم الفائدة لأنها تتحدث عن إثبات صفة لله وهى أن الله خلق أدم على صورته أى على صورة الله (ليس كمثله شئ ) وقد علمنا إخوانى أن لله وجه ولآدم أيضاً وجه وهكذا ولا أود الإسترسال وحتى لو ضعفنا حديث خلق أدم على صورة الرحمن فلن نسلم من المشكلات اللغوية التى ستقف حائلاً وحصناً منيعاً على أن نقول بغير هذا القول والله أساءل أن تكون رسالة شافية 



اتحاف الخلان بالكلام على حديث خلق أدم على صورة الرحمن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين ، أما بعد :
فهذا المبحث تكلمت فيه على حديث "خلق أدم على صورة الرحمن" فقمت بتخريجه، وجمع طرقه، والكلام على علله ،وبيان من صححه من العلم، ومن ضعفه.
ثم تكلمت على معنى هذا الحديث ،وماجاء في معناه من أحاديث،ومايدل عليه ،وذكرت أقوال المخالفين وماجاء في الرد عليهم.
وقد أسميته بـ"اتحاف الخلان بالكلام على حديث خلق أدم على صورة الرحمن"
ومن أنفس ماكتب في الكلام على الحديث ، وماجاء في معناه من أحاديث ،كحديث أبي هريرة مرفوعا عند البخاري(3326)(6227)وم  سلم( 7163): (خلق الله أدم على صورته،طوله سبعون ذراعا... الحديث)
ماكتبه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في كتابه العظيم "بيان تلبيس الجهمية" في رده على الرازي 
فقد بين رحمه الله أنه لم يكن بين السلف من القرون الثلاثة نزاع في أن الضمير في هذا الحديث عائد إلى الله تعالى،وأن سياق الأحاديث كلها تدل على ذلك. 
ثم أوضح المسألة بما لامزيد عليه، فرد على المخالفين القائلين بأن الضمير في الحديث يعود على أدم عليه السلام من ثلاثة وعشرون وجها،ورد على من قال بأن الضمير في الحديث يعود على المضروب من ثلاثة عشر وجها.
وأثبت أن الضمير يعود على الله عزوجل،ودافع عن حديث"خلق أدم على صورة الرحمن" ،فراجعه فإنه مهم.
أقول وأليس الشأن هنا إثبات الصورة لله عز وجل فهذا له موضع آخر،فالنصوص في إثبات الصورة لله جل في علاه متواترة في السنة ،وأجمع على ذلك سلف الأمة.
إنما الشأن الكلام على حديث:(خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن)،وحديث: (خلق الله آدم على صورته)،أسأل الله أن ينفع به، ويجعله خالصا لوجهه الكريم،وأن ينفع به،آمين.
والله أعلم وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وسلم.


صحة حديث :( إن الله خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن )
الحديث جاء من ثلاثة طرق :
الطريق الأول:
أخرجه عبدالله بن أحمد في السنة ( 498 ) , وابن أبي عاصم في السنة ( 529)،والحارث في مسنده (24)،وابن خزيمة في التوحيد (44) ، و الآجري في الشريعة ( 725 )(3/1152)،والطبراني في الكبير(13404)، والدارقطني في الصفات ( 50 ) ,والحاكم في المستدرك(3296)،وال  بيهقي في الأسماء والصفات ( 432 )،وابن بطة في الإبانة(2573) كلهم من طريق جرير بن عبدالحميد عن الأعمش عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت , عن عطاء , عن ابن عمر مرفوعا بلفظ : ( لا تقبحوا الوجه , فإن ابن آدم خلق على صورة الرحمن).
الطريق الثاني:
أخرجه ابن خزيمة في التوحيد ( 45) من طريق سفيان الثوري عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت , عن عطاء مرسلا بلفظ : ( لا تقبحوا الوجه , فإن ابن آدم خلق على صورة الرحمن)
الطريق الثالث :
أخرجه عبدالله بن أحمد في السنة (1243) وابن أبي عاصم في السنة ( 533 ) وابن بطة في الإبانة(2575)
من طريق عبدالله بن لهيعة عن أبي يونس سليم بن جبير عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من قاتل فليجتنب الوجه , فإن صورة وجه الإنسان على صورة وجه الرحمن ).
والدارقطني في الصفات(51)من طريق ابن لهيعة عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة.
أقول هذا الحديث بطريقه الأول أعله الإمام ابن خزيمة بعلل ثلاث: 
الأولى : أن الثوري قد خالف الأعمش في إسناده , فأرسله الثوري ولم يقل عن ابن عمر.
الثانية:أن الأعمش مدلس لم يذكر أنه سمعه من حبيب بن أبي ثابت .
الثالثة: أن حبيب بن أبي ثابت أيضاً مدلس لم يعلم أنه سمعه من عطاء
أقول والعلة الرابعة: 
حديث حبيب بن أبي ثابت عن عطاء ليس بمحفوظ.
قال يحيى بن سعيد القطان عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت:حديثه عن عطاء ليس بمحفوظ. وقال العقيلي:وله عن عطاء أحاديث لايتابع عليها منها حديث عائشه لاتسبخي عنه .
والعلة الخامسة:
في سماع عطاء بن أبي رباح من ابن عمر.قال الإمام أحمد:لم يسمع عطاء من ابن عمر. .
وقال علي بن المديني:رأى ابن عمر ولم يسمع منه 
مع أن عطاء قد رأى ابن عمر كما عند البخاري معلقا، وذكر الطبراني أحاديث فيها تصريح عطاء بالسماع من ابن عمر والا يصح منها شيء.
والعلة السادسة:
جرير بن عبدالحميد الضبي نسب في أخر عمره إلى سوء الحفظ.
قال الذهبي ذكر البيهقي في سننه في ثلاثين حديثا لجرير بن عبدالحميد قال : قد نسب في أخر عمره إلى سوء الحفظ .
أقول وقد تفرد به أيضا عن الأعمش!
قال الدارقطني :حديث لاتقبحوا الوجه تفرد به جرير بن عبدالحميد عن الأعمش عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت , عن عطاء 
الجواب عن العلة الأولى:
أن هذه ليست بعلة لإمور ثلاث:
1-أن سفيان الثوري وإن كان أتقن من الأعمش إلا أن الأعمش أحفظ منه،فهى زيادة ثقة مقبوله.
2-أن الإمام ابن تيمية لم يجعل حديث الثوري المرسل معارضا لحديث الأعمش المسند المرفوع.
قال رحمه الله :(عطاء بن أبي رباح إذا أرسل هذا الحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلابد أن يكون قد سمعه من أحد، وإذا كان في أحد الطريقين قد بين أنه أخذه عن ابن عمر كان هذا بيانا وتفسيرا لما تركه وحذفه من الطريق الأخرى، ولم يكن هذا اختلافا أصلا) .
3- أن الإمام أحمد ذكر أن الثوري رواه موقوفا على ابن عمر ففي ترجمة أبي إسحاق ابن شاقلا ت 369 هـ قال: وأما أحمد بن حنبل فذكر أن الثوري أوقفه على ابن عمر .
وفي قال المروذي : قلت لأبي عبدالله : كيف تقول في حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " خلق آدم على صورته" ؟ 
قال الأعمش : يقول : عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت , عن عطاء , عن ابن عمر ( إن الله خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن) فأما الثوري فأوقفه يعني حديث ابن عمر .
وهذا يخالف ما أخرجه ابن خزيمة في التوحيد ( 1/86 ) من طريق سفيان الثوري , عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت , عن عطاء مرسلاً ,.
وبهذا يجاب عن الطريق الثاني،أقول ولعل الإمام أحمد يقصد بالوقف الإرسال. 
الجواب عن العلة الثانية:
أن الأعمش من المقلين من التدليس ،وذكره الحافظ ابن حجر في مراتب المدلسين في المرتبة الثانية أي ممن يحتمل تدلسيهم . 
الجواب عن العلة الرابعة:
يجاب عنها بأن جرير بن عبدالحميد الضبي يحدث من كتابه غالبا والتغير الذي حصل له لاتصح نسبته إليه،وإنما هو وهم!
قال أبو حاتم :صدوق ،تغير قبل موته وحجبه أولاده.
قال الذهبي:وكذا نقل أبوالعباس النباتي هذا الكلام في ترجمة جرير بن عبدالحميد وإنما المعروف هذا عن جرير بن حازم .
وقال ابن حجر وذكر صاحب الحافل :عن أبي حاتم :أنه تغير قبل موته فحجبه أولاده.وهذا ليس بمستقيم،فإن هذا إنما وقع لجرير بن حازم،فكأنه اشتبه على صاحب الحافل .
أقول والذي يظهر أن هذا هو عمدة الإمام البيهقي، فلم أجد أحدا ذكر هذا غيره.
والطريق الثالث: ضعيف , في سنده عبدالله بن لهيعة , والمحفوظ في الحديث مارواه أبي الزناد عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة بلفظ )على صورته)عند أحمد(2/244) ! 
فالخلاصة أن الحديث معلول بالإرسال وعنعنة حبيب بن أبي ثابت وحديثه أيضا عن عطاء ليس بمحفوظ وعطاء لم يسمع من ابن عمر نص على ذلك أحمد وابن المديني.


فصل في من صحح الحديث
1- الإمام أحمد. قال إسحاق الكوسج سمعت أحمد يقول: هذا الحديث صحيح .
2- الإمام إسحاق ابن راهوية .قال حرب الكرماني في كتاب السنة سمعت إسحاق بن راهويه يقول:صح أن الله خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن ،وقال:صحيح وألايدعه إلامبتدع أوضعيف الرأي .
وفي ترجمة أبي إسحاق ابن شاقلا (ت 369 هـ) قال:وهذا الحديث يذكر عن إسحاق بن راهويه: أنه صحيح مرفوع .
3- وأبوعبدالله الحاكم في المستدرك(2/48)قال:هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه.
4- ابن تيمية في نقض التأسيس في دفاعه عن هذا الحديث.
5- الحافظ الذهبي في السير (5/450) قال:صح من حديث ابن عمر.
6- الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح (5/226)قال: رجاله ثقات .- 
أقول وقد جاء الحديث من رواية كل من :
*معمرعن همام بن منبه عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا عند البخاري(3326)(6227)وم  سلم( 7163) بلفظ: (خلق الله أدم على صورته،طوله سبعون ذراعا... الحديث)
*ورواه قتادة عن أبي أيوب المراغي عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا عند مسلم (6655) بلفظ : (إذا فاتل أحدكم أخاه ،فليجتنب الوجه ،فإن الله خلق أدم على صورته).
*ورواه أبي الزناد عن الاعرج عن أبي هريرة عند أحمد(2/244)،وابن حبان في صحيحه(5605)إحسان بلفظ:"إذا ضرب أحدكم فليجتنب الوجه،فإن الله خلق أدم على صورته
*ورواه محمد بن عجلان عن سعيد المقبري عن أبي هريرة عند البخاري في الأدب المفرد(173)بلفظ:"ل  تقولن قبح الله وجهك ووجه من أشبه وجهك،فإن الله عزوجل خلق أدم صلى الله عليه على صورته"

وقد جاء عن الإمام مالك رحمه الله إنكار الحديث !
فروى العقيلي في كتاب الضعفاء (2/647)عن مقدام بن داود قال ثنا أبو زيد أحمد بن أبي الغمر والحارث بن مسكين قالا حدثنا عبدالرحمن بن القاسم قال سألت مالك عن من يحدث بالحديث الذي قالوا إن الله خلق أدم على صورته فأنكر ذلك مالك إنكارا شديدا ،ونهى أن يتحدث به أحد ،فقيل له كإن ناسا من أهل العلم يتحدثون به،فقال :من هم؟ فقيل محمد بن عجلان وأبي الزناد فقال:لم يكن يعرف ابن عجلان هذه الأشياء ولم يكن عالما وذكر أبا الزناد فقال إنه لم يزل عاملا لهؤلاء حتى مات وكان صاحب عمال يتبعهم .
أقول الحديث لم ينفرد به محمد بن عجلان فقد توبع عليه. 
قال الإمام الذهبي في ميزان الاعتدال (2/419):
الحديث في أن الله خلق آدم على صورته لم ينفرد به ابن عجلان ، فقد رواه همام ، عن قتادة ، عن أبى موسى أيوب(أقول الصواب:أبوأيوب يحيى بن مالك المراغي)، عن أبى هريرة . ورواه شعيب ، وابن عيينة ، عن أبى الزناد ، عن الاعرج ، عن أبى هريرة . ورواه معمر ، عن همام ، عن أبى هريرة . ورواه جماعة كالليث بن سعد وغيره ، عن ابن عجلان ، عن المقبرى ، عن أبى هريرة . ورواه شعيب أيضا وغيره ، عن أبى الزناد ، عن موسى بن أبى عثمان ، عن أبى هريرة . ورواه جماعة عن ابن لهيعة ، عن الاعرج ، وأبى يونس ، عن أبى هريرة . ورواه جرير ، عن الاعمش ، عن حبيب بن أبى ثابت ، عن ابن عمر ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . وله طرق أخر ، قال حرب : سمعت إسحاق بن راهويه يقول : صح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن آدم خلق على صورة الرحمن . وقال الكوسج : سمعت أحمد ابن حنبل يقول : هذا الحديث صحيح . قلت : وهو مخرج في الصحاح . وأبو الزناد فعمدة في الدين ، وابن عجلان صدوق من علماء المدينة وأجلائهم . ومفتيهم ، وغيره أحفظ منه 
وقال في سير أعلام النبلاء (5/450) :
الخبر لم ينفرد به ابن عجلان ، بل ولا أبو الزناد ، فقد رواه شعيب بن أبي حمزة عن أبي الزناد ، ورواه قتادة . عن أبي أيوب المراغي ، عن أبي هريرة ، ورواه ابن لهيعة ، عن الأعرج وأبي يونس ، عن أبي هريرة ، ورواه معمر ، عن همام ، عن أبي هريرة ، وصح أيضا من حديث ابن عمر . وقد قال إسحاق بن راهويه عالم خراسان : صح هذا عن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم. فهذا الصحيح مخرج في كتابي البخاري ومسلم.
وقد عذر الذهبي الإمام مالك في ذلك فقال في السير(8/104):(أنكر الإمام مالك ذلك،لأنه لم يثبت عنده ولااتصل به فهو معذور ...

فصل
في اختلاف أهل العلم إلى ما يعود إليه الضمير في قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام :"خلق الله أدم على صورته"
القول الأول: 
خلق الله آدم على صورته أي على صورة آدم!
أي أن الله صور صورة أدم قبل خلقه ثم خلقه على تلك الصورة!
*وهذا القول ذكرللإمام أحمد عن بعض محدثي البصرة .
*وعزاه ابن قتيبة إلى قوم من أصحاب الكلام .
*وقال به أبوثور إبراهيم بن خالد بن أبي اليمان الكلبي البغدادي الفقيه ،كما في ترجمة عبدالوهاب الوراق المتوفى سنة 251هـ ،وفي ترجمة أبي جعفر الوراق المعروف "بحمدان" المتوفى سنة 271هـ 
*وقال به أيضا محمد بن حبان البستي ("والهاء" راجعة إلى آدم...) ..
*واختاره فخر الدين الرازي 
وقد روى هذا عن الإمام أحمد ، وألا يصح عنه لأمرين :
أولا: أنكر الحافظ الذهبي ذلك عن الإمام احمد وأبطله .
في ترجمة حمدان بن الهيثم،قال الإمام الذهبي : أتى بشيء منكرا عن أحمد بن حنبل في معنى قوله عليه السلام:(إن الله خلق أدم على صورته).
زعم أنه قال على صور الله صورة أدم قبل خلقه،ثم خلقه على تلك الصورة،فأما أن يكون خلق الله أدم على صورته فلا،فقد قال تعالى : (ليس كمثله شيء).
قال يحيى بن منده في مناقب أحمد قال المظفر بن أحمد الخياط في كتاب السنة وحمدان بن الهيثم يزعم أن احمد قال صور الله صورة أدم قبل خلقه،وأبو الشيخ فوثقه في كتاب الطبقات.
ثانيا : أن الإمام أحمد صح عنه خلاف هذا القول !
فقد قال الحافظ الذهبي ويدل على بطلان روايته مارواه حمدان بن علي الوراق الذي هو أشهر من حمدان بن الهيثم،وأقدم أنه سمع أحمد بن حنبل ، وسأله رجل عن حديث "خلق أدم على صورته"على صورة ادم!
فقال أحمد: فأين الذي يروى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم"إن الله خلق ادم على صورة الرحمن"؟!ثم قال أحمد :وأي صورة لأدم قبل أن يخلق. 
والضمير لوكان عائدا إلى أدم فإن المعنى لايستقيم،والا فائدة من ذلك !
وقد أنكر ذلك الإمام أحمد في رواية أبي طالب وقال :من قال إن الله خلق آدم على صورة آدم فهو جهمي،وأي صورة لأدم قبل أن يخلق .
قال ابن قتيبة : ولو كان المراد هذا , ما كان في الكلام فائدة , ومن يشك في أن الله تعالى خلق الإنسان على صورته , والسباع على صورها , الأنعام على صورها ؟! 
قال الإمام ابن تيمية :
( أنه إذا قيل : إذا قاتل أحدكم فليجتنب الوجه فإن الله خلق آدم على صورة آدم , أولا تقبحوا الوجه , ولا يقل أحدكم قبح الله وجهك ووجه من أشبه وجهك ,فإن الله خلق آدم على صورة آدم , كان هذا من أفسد الكلام , فإنه لا يكون بين العلة والحكم مناسبة أصلاً , فإن كون آدم مخلوقاً على صورة آدم , فأي تفسير فسر به فليس في ذلك مناسبة للنهي عن ضرب وجوه بنية , ولا عن تقبيحها وتقبيح ما يشبهها , وإنما دخل التلبيس بهذا التأويل حيث فرق الحديث المروي (،فروى قوله ( إذا قاتل أحدكم فليتق الوجه) مفرداً , وروي قوله ( إن الله خلق آدم على صورته ) مفرداً , أما مع أداء الحديث على وجهه فإن عود الضمير إلى آدم يمتنع فيه , وذلك أن خلق آدم على صورة آدم سواء كان فيه تشريف لآدم أو كان فيه إخبار مجرد بالواقع فلا يناسب هذا الحكم) 
فذكر ثلاثة وعشرون وجها تدل على فساد هذا القول وبطلانه ،بمالامزيد عليه فانظرها5.
قال الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن أبابطين : إذا كان الضمير راجع إلى أدم فلا فائدة من ذلك،بأنه إذا ليس يشك أحد أن الله خالق كل شيء على صورته وأنه خلق الأنعام والسباع على صورها فأي فائدة في الحمل على ذلك؟! 
القول الثاني :
أن الضمير يعود للمضروب وقال بهذا القول :
*الإمام محمد بن خزيمة قال رحمه الله:معنى قوله(خلق أدم على صورته)الهاء في هذا الموضع كناية عن اسم المضروب والمشتوم أراد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الله خلق آدم على صورة هذا المضروب! 
*وابن حبان قال عن الحديث: (يريد به صورة المضروب , لأن الضارب إذا ضرب وجه أخيه المسلم ضرب وجهاً خلق الله آدم على صورته( 
* وأبوالشيخ الأصفهاني .
*وعزاه الحافظ ابن حجر للأكثر .
وقد رد الإمام أحمد ذلك ففي كتاب السنة للطبراني حدثنا عبدالله بن أحمد بن حنبل قال :قال رجل لأبي إن رجلا قال: خلق آدم على صورته أي صورة الرجل فقال كذب هو قول الجهمية وأي فائدة في هذا! 
وقد رد هذا القول الإمام ابن تيمية من ثلاثة عشرة وجها في كلام نفيس جدا لامزيد عليه .
وقال الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن أبابطين:وردتأوي  ه بأن الضمير عائد على ابن أدم المضروب بأنه لافائدة فيه إذ الخلق عالمون بأن أدم خلق على خلق ولده وأن وجهه كوجوههم ،فيرد على هذا التوجيه كله بالرواية المشهورة " لا تقبحوا الوجه , فإن ابن آدم خلق على صورة الرحمن" في
القول الثالث: أن هذا من باب إضافة الخلق إليه قال الإمام ابن خزيمة في الكلام على حديث: )خلق الله أدم على صورة الرحمن):معنى هذا الخير عندنا أن إضاقة الصورة إلى الرحمن في هذا الخبر إنما هو من إضافة الخلق إليه لأن الخلق يضاف إلى الرحمن ،وكذلك الصورة تضاف إلى الرحمن لأن الله صورها ،ألم تسمع قوله عزوجل (هذا خلق الله فأروني ماذا خلق الذين من دونه...) .
قال الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله في الكلام على حديث: ( خلق الله أدم على صورته):
الإضافة هنا من باب إضافة المخلوق إلى خالقه فقوله (على صورته) مثل قوله في آدم (ونفخت فيه من روحي ) ولا يمكن أن الله عز وجل أعطى آدم جزءاً من روحه بل المراد الروح التي خلقها الله عز وجل لكن إضافتها إلى الله بخصوصها من باب التشريف كما نقول: عباد الله،يشمل الكافر والمسلم والمؤمن والشهيد والصديق والنبي،لكننا لو قلنا :محمد بن عبد الله هذه إضافة خاصة ليست كالعبودية السابقة فقوله :( خلق آدم على صورته) يعني صورة من الصور التي خلقها الله وصورها،كما قال تعالى : (ولقد خلقناكم ثم صورناكم ثم قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم)والمصور آدم، 
إذا: فآدم على صورة الله يعني أن الله هو صوره على هذه الصورة التي تعد أحسن صورة في المخلوقات (لقد خلقنا الإنسان في أحسن تقويم) فإضافة الصورة إليه من باب التشريف كأنه عز وجل اعتنى بهذه الصورة ومن أجل ذلك لا تضرب الوجه فتعيبه حساً ،ولا تقبحه فتقول :قبح الله وجهك ووجه من أشبه وجهك ،فتعيبه معنى فمن أجل أنه الصورة التي صورها الله وأضافها إلي نفسه تشريفاً وتكريما ًلا تقبيحها بعيب حسي ولا بعيب معنوي .ثم هل يعتبر هذا الجواب تحريفا أم له نظير؟ نقول له نظير، كما :في بيت الله ،وناقة الله،وعبد الله ،لأن هذه الصورة (أي :صورة آدم )منفصلة بائنة من الله، وكل شيء أضافه إلى نفسه وهو منفصل بائن عنه فهو من المخلوقات . 
والصواب أن هذا من باب من باب إضافة الصفات إليه ومن باب إضافة الصفة إلى موصوفها .
وقد رد الإمام ابن تيمية هذا القول من عشرة وجوه 
وقد رجح الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله أن الأسلم حمل الحديث على ظاهره ، وأنه لايلزم من كون الشيء على صورة شيء أن يكون مماثلا له من كل وجه 
وقال رحمه الله :مادمنا نجد أن لظاهر الحديث مساغا في اللغة العربية وإمكانا في العقل،فالواجب حمل الكلام عليه،ونحن وجدنا أن الصورة لايلزم منها مماثلة الصورة الأخرى ،وحينئذ يكون الأسلم أن نحمله على ظاهره . 
القول الرابع: أن الضمير يعود إلى الله عزوجل ،وهذا يقتضي نوعا من المشابهه فقط،وألايقتضي تماثلا لافي حقيقة وألاقدر ،وألايلزم من كون الشيء على صورة شيء أخر أن يكون مماثلا له،فيثبت الحديث من غير تكييف وألا تمثيل (ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير)وهو مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة 
* قال الإمام أحمد :نقول كما في الحديث. 
وقال:لانفسره مالنا أن نفسره. كماجاء الحديث 1
*وإسحاق بن راهوية 
* عبدالله بن الزبير الحميدي وسفيان بن عيينه.
قال الإمام أحمد سمعت الحميدي وحدثنا سفيان بهذا الحديث(خلق أدم على صورة الرحمن)ويقول هذا حق ويتكلم وابن عيينه ساكت قال:ماينكر ابن عيينه قوله .
* ابن قتيبة الدينوري قال رحمه الله:(والذي عندي والله أعلم أن الصورة ليست بأعجب من اليدين والأصابع والعين ، وإنما وقع الإلف لتلك لمجيئها في القرآن ، ووقعت الوحشة من هذه لأنها لم تأت في القرآن ، ونحن نؤمن بالجميع ، ولا نقول في شيء منه بكيفية ولا حد) 
* الإمام الآجري قال رحمه الله :هذه من السنن التي يجب على المسلمين الإيمان بها ولايقال فيها كيف؟ولم؟بل تستقبل بالتسليم والتصديق وترك النظر .
*القاضي محمد بن الحسين أبويعلى الفراء قال رحمه الله:ليس في حمله على ظاهره مايزيل صفاته ولايخرجها عما تستحقه لأننا نطلق تسمية الصورة عليه لا كالصور كما أطلقنا تسمية ذات ونفس لاكالذوات والأنفس 
وقال: ونقر بأن الرحمن خلق آدم على صورته رواه أحمد بن حنبل وابن خزيمة وغيرهما .
*وأبوالقاسم إسماعيل بن محمد الأصبهاني الملقب بقوام السنة المتوفى سنة 535هـ 
قال:أخطأ ابن خزيمة في حديث الصورة،ولايطعن عليه بذلك،بل لايؤخذ عنه فحسب .
*الإمام النووي قال:من العلماء من يمسك عن تأويلها ويقول: بأنها حق وأن ظاهرها غير مراد ،ولها معتى يليق بها ،وهذا مذهب جمهور السلف،وهو أحوط وأسلم ،والثاني:أنها تتأول على حسب مايليق بتنزيه الله تعالى ،وأنه ليس كمثله شيء .
* الإمام ابن تيمية قال: ( لم يكن بين السلف من القرون الثلاثة نزاع في أن الضمير في الحديث عائد إلى الله تعالى ، فإنه مستفيض من طرق متعددة ، عن عدد من الصحابة ، وسياق الأحاديث كلها تدل على ذلك)
وقال رحمه الله :( لما انتشرت الجهمية في المائة الثالثة جعل طائفة الضمير فيه عائدا إلى غير الله تعالى ، حتى نقل ذلك عن طائفة من العلماء المعروفين بالعلم والسنة في عامة أمورهم ، كأبي ثور وابن خزيمة وأبي الشيخ الأصفهاني وغيرهم ، ولذلك أنكر عليهم أئمة الدين وغيرهم من علماء السنة) 
* الإمام الذهبي قال : أما معنى حديث الصورة فنرد علمه إلى الله ورسوله ونسكت كما سكت السلف مع الجزم بأن الله ليس كمثله شئ 
وقال:. فنؤمن به ونفوض ونسلم ولا نخوض فيما لا يعنينا مع علمنا بأن الله ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير .
* الحافظ ابن حجر قال :فتعين إجراء مافي ذلك على ماتقرر بين أهل السنة من إمراره كماجاء من غير اعتقاد تشبيه ،أو من تأويله على مايليق بالرحمن جل جلاله - .

والله أعلم وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وسلم.

----------


## ابن خليفة المصرى

تنبيه هذا العزو فى رسالتى  يبدو لى أنه خطأ فقد بحثت عنه ولم أجده وهو :وأبوعبدالله الحاكم في المستدرك(2/48)قال:هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

جزاك الله خيرا شيخ بن خليفة 
ورجوعك للحق مزيد لرفعة الله لك

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

تقبل الله منا ومنكم وعذراً للإنقطاع

----------


## أبو خليل الحساوي

السلف الصالح  اعادوا الضمير الى الرحمن عز وجل

ولا يلتفت لقول ابي ثور الفقيه فقوله شاذ مردود فهو واحد وخالف الجماعة ولو كان كلامه مقبولا لكان القدرية والمرجئة اولى بالقبول منه فكم واحد من امام من اهل القرون الثلاثة المفضلة كان قدريا او مرجئا؟ كانوا بالعشرات فاكثر ومع ذلك فهم عند اصحاب السنة المحضة مبتدعة فلا حجة بتأويل ابي ثور ولعله تاب


والذين اعادوا الضمير الى الله عز وجل :

1- الامام احمد
2-الامام اسحاق بن راهويه
3-عبد الرحمن بن القاسم صاحب الامام مالك
4- ابن ابي عاصم في كتابه السنة
5-عبد الوهاب الوراق
6- عبد الله بن الامام احمد
7- امام اللغة السلفي ثعلب(كما في مجالسه)
8- حرب الكرماني في مسائله واعتبره اجماعا ونسب عقيدته الى الائمة احمد واسحاق و 9- سعيد بن منصور و10- الحميدي

11- وكذلك الامام مالك فان عبد الرحمن بن القاسم بعد ان تكلم عن صفة اليدين والوجه تكلم عن حديث الصورة وذكر ان الامام مالك كان يكره الخوض في هذه المسائل وضعف الحديث 

ولو كان الضمير عند الإمام مالك رضي الله عنه عائدا إلى آدم لما شنع على ابن عجلان التحديث به





عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال خلق الله آدم على صورته

رواه البخاري في صحيحه 8/50
ورواه عبد الرزاق في مصنفه ومسلم وابن ابي عاصم في السنة وغيرهم



عن ابن عمر قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تقبحوا الوجوه فإن ابن آدم خلق على صورة الرحمن

السنة لابن ابي عاصم 2/29
ورواه عبد الله في السنة واللالكائي وابن بطة وغيرهم



 عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من قاتل فليجتنب الوجه فإن صورة وجه الإنسان على صورة وجه الرحمن

السنة لابن ابي عاصم 2/33



عن ابن عباس قال غضب موسى عليه السلام على قومه من بعض 
ما كانوا يتلونه منه فلما نزل الحجر قال اشربوا يا حمير فأوحى الله إليه أن يا موسى تعمد إلى خلق من خلقي خلقتهم على مثل صورتي فتقول لهم
يا حمير فما برح موسى حتى أصابته عقوبة

رواه ابن بطة 7/261
ورواه ابن عساكر في تاريخه وابن قتيبة في تأويل مختلف الحديث وابن ابي الدنيا في الصمت وابن الجنيد في العظمة وابو يعلى في ابطال التأويل



أخبرني حرب قال سمعت إسحاق بن راهويه يقول قد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: إن آدم خلق على صورة الرحمن

المنتخب من علل الخلال صفحة265


قال الإمام عبد الوهاب الوراق : من لم يقل إن اللَّه خلق آدم عَلَى صورة الرحمن فهو جهمي.

طبقات الحنابلة 1/212



قال الإمام أحمد فيما أملاه: وأن آدم صلى الله عليه وسلم خلق على صورة الرحمن كما جاء الخبر

طبقات الحنابلة 1/313



أبو طالب قال:سمعت أبا عبد الله يقول : من قال أن الله خلق آدم على صورة آدم فهو جهمي وأي صورة كانت لآدم قبل أن يخلقه

رواه غلام الخلال في جزئه في الصفات لوحة : 20
ورواه ابن بطة في الابانة


وقد ذكر عبد الرحمن بن منده فِي كتاب الإسلام فقال: قَالَ أَبُو إسحاق إبراهيم بن أَحْمَد بن فراس فِي كتابه، عن حمدان بن علي
قَالَ: سمعت أَحْمَد بن حنبل يَقُول وسأله رجل فقال: يا أَبَا عبد الله، الحديث الذي روي  عن النبي، صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ
أن الله خلق آدم على صورته على صورة آدم قال فقال أحمد بن حنبل فأين الذي يروى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
أن الله تعالى خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن عز وجل ثم قال أحمد وأي صورة كانت لآدم قبل أن يخلق

راجع إبطال التأويل صفحة 88


قال الطبراني : حدثنا عبد اللَّه بن أحمد بن حنبل قال : قال رجل لأبي إن رجلا قال : خلق اللَّه آدم على صورته - أي صورة الرجل - فقال : كذب هو قول الجهمية

رواه الطبراني في كتابه السنة كما قال ابن حجر في فتح الباري 5/183
ونقله عن الطبراني أيضا الذهبي في ميزان الإعتدال ومن طريقه اخرجه ابن منده



 قال(يعني ابن منده في كتاب الاسلام): وأنا علي بن يحيى بن جعفر الإمام، قَالَ: أنا الطبراني، قَالَ: سمعت عبد الله بن 
أَحْمَد بن حنبل يَقُول قَالَ رجل لأبي: إن فلانا يَقُول  فِي حديث رسول الله، صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: " إن الله خلق آدم عَلَى صورته " فقال: عَلَى صورة الرجل،
 قَالَ أَبِي: كذب هَذَا، هَذَا قول الجهمية، وأي فائدة فِي هَذَا

نقله القاضي ابو يعلى في إبطال التأويلات صفحة 88
وابن منده من شيوخه



أبو بكر المروذي قال:وسمعت أبا عبد الله وذكر له بعض المحدثين قال خلقه على صورته قال على صورة الطين فقال هذا كلام الجهمية

رواه الخلال في السنة كما قال شيخ الاسلام في بيان تلبيس الجهمية 5/415-416
ورواه ابن بطة في الابانة 7/264


وروي إسماعيل بن أَحْمَد أَبُو سعد فِي كتاب السنة عن عبد الله بن أَحْمَد بن حنبل، قَالَ: كنا بالبصرة عند شيخ فحدثنا
بحديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إن الله عز وجل خلق آدم على صورته
فقال الشيخ: تفسيره: خلقه عَلَى صورة الطين، فحدثت بذلك أَبِي رحمه الله فقال: هَذَا جهمي أو قَالَ: هَذَا كلام الجهمية

نقله عنه القاضي ابو يعلى في إبطال التأويلات صفحة89


قال ثعلب : في الخبر: لا تقبحوا الوجه؛ فإن الله عز وجل خلق آدم على صورته. قال أبو العباس: الهاء راجعة على صورة الله التي اختارها

مجالس ثعلب صفحة 115

 قَال البرمكي َ: كنت أسمع الشيخ إذا دعا يَقُول فِي دعائه: اللهم صل عَلَى أبينا آدم الذي خلقته بيدك وأنحلته صورتك


هو الشيخ الإمام الزاهد ابو الحسن علي بن محمد بن بشار الحنبلي


رواه الإمام الفراء في إبطاله  عن ابي اسحاق البرمكي عن ابيه عن جده أحمد بن ابراهيم صفحة 95


وممن يؤمن بأن الله خلق آدم على صورة وجهه عز وجل الإمام عبد الله بن أحمد والاجري وابن القاسم وابن ابي عاصم وابي بكر الخلال
وأبي إسحاق بن شاقلا وغلام الخلال وإبن بطة العكبري وابي اسحاق البرمكي  وقوام السنة الأصبهاني وتلميذه ابي موسى المديني
وابي الحسن محمد بن عبد الملك الكرجي ومحمود الدشتي وابو الحسن بن بشار الزاهدوالقاضي ابي يعلى  وابنه ابن ابي يعلى وابي عبد الله بن حامد
وابن الزاغوني وابن قتيبة الدينوري وابي عبد الله الحاكم والطبراني وابو احمد العسال وعبد الرحمن بن منده وابي طالب المكي واحمد النجاد والدارقطني
وابي محمد الخلال شيخ ابو يعلى وحمدان الوراق وشيخ الاسلام الهروي وإمام النحو ثعلب


ولم يؤول هذا الحديث من أهل القرون الثلاثة المفضلة إلا أبا ثورٍ الفقيه غفر الله له ولذلك أمر  الإمام أبو عبد الله بهجره



وقال زكريا بْن الفرج سألت عبد الوهاب غير مرة عَنْ أبي ثور فأَخْبَرَنِي أن أبا ثور جهمي وذلك أنه قطع بقول أبي يَعْقُوب الشعراني حكى أنه سأل أبا ثور عَنْ خلق آدم عَلَى صورته
فقال: إنما هو عَلَى صورة آدم ليس هو عَلَى صورة الرحمن

قَالَ زكريا فقلت: بعد ذلك لعبد الوهاب ما تقول فِي أبي ثور فقال: ما أدين فيه إلا بقول أَحْمَد بن حنبل يهجر أَبُو ثور ومن قَالَ: بقوله

راجع طبقات الحنابلة 1/212


وتابع أبا ثور على زلته إبن خزيمة وإبن منده وأبي الشيخ الأصبهاني


أما إبن خزيمة فأول الحديث بحجة عدم صحة حديث إبن عمر رضوان الله عليهما


وأما أبو الشيخ فإنه روى في تفسيره عن شيخه حمدان بن الهيثم-وهو ثقة-  قال سمعت أحمد بن الفرات-وهو ثقة حافظ- انه سمع أحمد وذكر تأويله لحديث الصورة

وظاهر الإسناد الصحة ولذلك تبنى أبو الشيخ هذا القول والله أعلم

ولكن هذا المتن شاذ والمحفوظ عن أحمد من طرق كثير كلها ثقات انه انكر تأويل الحديث وأنه صحح حديث إبن عمر : إن الله خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن

والله أعلم

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> السلف الصالح اعادوا الضمير الى الرحمن عز وجل


هل في صحابي واحد من السلف الصالح قال بأن الضمير يعود على الله عز وجل سبحانه ؟!
لماذا هذه الدعوى العريضة جدًا أيها الأخ الكريم ؟
المسألة فيها خلاف ، ولو كان في هذه المسالة انكار على المخالف فالإنكار يكون على من جعل الضمير يعود على الله عز وجل سبحانه 
فالإشكال الحقيقي لمن يقول أن الضمير يعود على الله عز وجل سبحانه هو في استخدام ( على ) للتشبيه والتمثيل .
فهو بذلك قد شبه الله عز وجل بخلقه لانه استخدم " على " التي استخدمها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في التشبيه والتمثيل في أحاديث أخرى .

----------


## أبو خليل الحساوي

> هل في صحابي واحد من السلف الصالح قال بأن الضمير يعود على الله عز وجل سبحانه ؟!
> لماذا هذه الدعوى العريضة جدًا أيها الأخ الكريم ؟
> المسألة فيها خلاف ، ولو كان في هذه المسالة انكار على المخالف فالإنكار يكون على من جعل الضمير يعود على الله عز وجل سبحانه 
> فالإشكال الحقيقي لمن يقول أن الضمير يعود على الله عز وجل سبحانه هو في استخدام ( على ) للتشبيه والتمثيل .
> فهو بذلك قد شبه الله عز وجل بخلقه لانه استخدم " على " التي استخدمها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في التشبيه والتمثيل في أحاديث أخرى .


(هل في صحابي واحد من السلف الصالح قال بأن الضمير يعود على الله عز وجل سبحانه ؟!)

نعم روي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه  اثرين في ذلك ذكرهما القاضي في ابطال التأويل



قال شيخ الاسلام   في نقض التأسيس ج6 صفحة 451 :
فهذا المعنى عند أهل الكتاب من الكتب المأثورة عن الأنبياء كالتوراة فإن في السفر الأول منها سنخلق بشراً على صورتنا يشبهها وقد قدمنا أنه يجوز الاستشهاد بما عند أهل الكتاب إذا وافق ما يؤثر عن نبينا .

وهذا في سفر التكوين(الاصحاح الاول):
*26 - و قال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا*
27 - *فخلق الله الانسان على صورته على صورة الله* (والحديث النبوي جاء موافقة على هذا على الخصوص والجملة نفسها فمن ادعى ان الضمير لا يعود الى الله فعليه بالدليل من قول النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: )


وصدق شيخ الاسلام وانما الحديث جاء موافقة لما في التوراة في مسألة الصورة

ونقل ابن عباس عن اهل الكتاب مثبتا :
 غضب موسى عليه السلام على قومه من بعض ما كانوا يتلونه منه فلما نزل الحجر قال اشربوا يا حمير فأوحى الله إليه أن يا موسى تعمد إلى خلق من خلقي خلقتهم على مثل صورتي فتقول لهميا حمير فما برح موسى حتى أصابته عقوبة (رواه ابن بطة وغيره)


(لماذا هذه الدعوى العريضة جدًا أيها الأخ الكريم ؟)

هذا واقع  ولم يشذ من السلف غير خالد الفقيه وجهمه الائمة كاحمد وعبد الوهاب الوراق


ولو كان هذا خلاف معتبر

لكان الاولى اعتبار القول بخلق القرآن اختلاف ايضا  فان النعمان بن ثابت قال بخلق القرآن ولهذا استتابوه

فهل القول بخلق القرآن مسألة خلافية!!! 

نحن مخلوقين على صورته هذا ما قاله نبينا موافقة للتوراة الغير محرفة ومن انكر هذا فهو موافق للجهمية فقط

1- ابن عباس
2- حبيب بن ابي ثابت
3- الامام احمد
4= الامام ابن عيينة
5- اسحاق بن راهويه
6- الحميدي
7- عبد الوهاب
8- سعيد بن منصور
9- محمد بن عوف الحمصي
10- عبد الرحمن بن القاسم
11- عبد الله بن احمد
12- ابن ابي عاصم
13- حرب الكرماني
14- ابن قتيبة الدينوري
15- امام اللغة ثعلب

ولم يخالفهم الا ابا ثور بقول شاذ 


نص الاجماع :

1- قال الامام احمد في كتاب السنة :
هذه مذاهب أهل العلم وأصحاب الأثر وأهل السنة المتمسكين بعروقها المعروفين بها المقتدي بهم فيها من لدن أصحاب النَّبِيّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - إلى يومنا هذا وأدركت من أدركت من علماء أهل الحجاز والشام وغيرهم عليها فمن خالف شيئًا من هذه المذاهب أو طعن فيها أو عاب قائلها فهو مبتدع خارج من الجماعة زائل عَنْ منهج السنة وسبيل الحق. ............. إلى أن قال :  وخلق آدم بيده على صورته والسموات والأرض يوم القيامة فِي كفه(طبقات الحنابلة)

والمعلوم ان الامام احمد يعيد الضمير الى المولى عز وجل



قال الإمام أحمد فيما أملاه: وأن آدم صلى الله عليه وسلم خلق على صورة الرحمن كما جاء الخبر

طبقات الحنابلة 1/313



أبو طالب قال:سمعت أبا عبد الله يقول : من قال أن الله خلق آدم على صورة آدم فهو جهميوأي صورة كانت لآدم قبل أن يخلقه

رواه غلام الخلال في جزئه في الصفات لوحة : 20
ورواه ابن بطة في الابانة


وقد ذكر عبد الرحمن بن منده فِي كتاب الإسلام فقال: قَالَ أَبُو إسحاق إبراهيم بن أَحْمَد بن فراس فِي كتابه، عن حمدان بن علي
قَالَ: سمعت أَحْمَد بن حنبل يَقُول وسأله رجل فقال: يا أَبَا عبد الله، الحديث الذي روي  عن النبي، صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ
أن الله خلق آدم على صورته على صورة آدم قال فقال أحمد بن حنبل فأين الذي يروى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
أن الله تعالى خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن عز وجل ثم قال أحمد وأي صورة كانت لآدم قبل أن يخلق

راجع إبطال التأويل صفحة 88


قال الطبراني : حدثنا عبد اللَّه بن أحمد بن حنبل قال : قال رجل لأبي إن رجلا قال : خلق اللَّه آدم على صورته - أي صورة الرجل - فقال : كذب هو قول الجهمية

رواه الطبراني في كتابه السنة كما قال ابن حجر في فتح الباري 5/183
ونقله عن الطبراني أيضا الذهبي في ميزان الإعتدال ومن طريقه اخرجه ابن منده



 قال(يعني ابن منده في كتاب الاسلام): وأنا علي بن يحيى بن جعفر الإمام، قَالَ: أنا الطبراني، قَالَ: سمعت عبد الله بن 
أَحْمَد بن حنبل يَقُول قَالَ رجل لأبي: إن فلانا يَقُول  فِي حديث رسول الله، صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: " إن الله خلق آدم عَلَى صورته " فقال: عَلَى صورة الرجل،
 قَالَ أَبِي: كذب هَذَا، هَذَا قول الجهمية، وأي فائدة فِي هَذَا

نقله القاضي ابو يعلى في إبطال التأويلات صفحة 88
وابن منده من شيوخه



أبو بكر المروذي قال:وسمعت أبا عبد الله وذكر له بعض المحدثين قال خلقه على صورته قال على صورة الطين فقال هذا كلام الجهمية

رواه الخلال في السنة كما قال شيخ الاسلام في بيان تلبيس الجهمية 5/415-416
ورواه ابن بطة في الابانة 7/264


وروي إسماعيل بن أَحْمَد أَبُو سعد فِي كتاب السنة عن عبد الله بن أَحْمَد بن حنبل، قَالَ: كنا بالبصرة عند شيخ فحدثنا
بحديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إن الله عز وجل خلق آدم على صورته
فقال الشيخ: تفسيره: خلقه عَلَى صورة الطين، فحدثت بذلك أَبِي رحمه الله فقال: هَذَا جهمي أو قَالَ: هَذَا كلام الجهمية

نقله عنه القاضي ابو يعلى في إبطال التأويلات صفحة89



2- قال الامام حرب الكرماني:
هذا مذهب أئمة العلم وأصحاب الأثر وأهل السنة المعروفين بها المقتدى بهم فيها، وأدركت من أدركت من علماء أهل العراق والحجاز والشام وغيرهم عليها فمن خالف شيئًا من هذه المذاهب، أو طعن فيها، أوعاب قائلها فهو مبتدع خارج من الجماعة زائل عن منهج السنة وسبيل الحق، وهو مذهب أحمد وإسحاق بن إبراهيم بن مخلد، وعبد الله بن الزبير الحميدي وسعيد بن منصور، وغيرهم ممن جالسنا وأخذنا عنهم العلم فكان من قولهم: ....... وخلق آدم بيده على صورته - (مسائل حرب المجلد الثالث باب القول بالمذهب)


لاحظ ان الامامين احمد وحرب ذكرا خلق ادم على صورته مع ذكر اليدين والوجه وغيرها من الصفات فالضمير عند الاجماع  يعود الى الله والا لما ذكراه مع باقي الصفات


فهذان اثنان من ائمة السلف نقلا الاجماع وةذكرا انه قول الصحابة الى يومهم بالاضافة الى اكثر من عشرة من السلف بالنص اثبتوا صفة من حديث الصورة فكيف تزعم عدم وجود اجماع بسبب قول واحد شاذ؟

والعجيب ان الائمة كاحمد وعبد الوهاب عندما جهموا خالد الفقيه لم يجرأ على الرد ولو كان ثمة اختلاف لوجدناه رد عليهم او على الاقل هو وجماعة معه !! والراجح انه تاب من قول الجهمية واعاد الضمير الى الله عز وجل 


ثم مالفرق بين ادعائك المضحك بوجود خلاف  في اعادة الضمير وبين اجعاء السقاف  بوجود خلاف بين السلف بالقول  بخلق القرآن؟!!

بل ان ادعاء السقاف اقوى من الدعائك فانه استدل بان  ابو حنيفة (وهذا ثابت عنه) وابن المديني ويحيى بن معين وغيرهم الكثير من الائمة( في الفتنة) قالوا بالخلق!!

فان في صف السقاف جمع من الائمة وانت تتمسك بقول رجل واحد شذ عن الجماعة  والامامان حرب واحمد نقلا الاجماع على خلافه!

وكذلك بعض السلف قالوا بان نكاح المتعة ليست محرمة وهم اكثر ممن شذ وخالف الائمة واعاد الضمير الى ادم( وهو فقط واحد)

فهل القول بخلق القرآن ونكاح المتعة عندك مسألة خلافية غير شاذة!!

فهنيئا لك اعتبار الاقوال الشاذة خلاف وترك ما نقله الائمة كاحمد وحرب من الاجماع

ولكي تثبت ادعائك بوجود خلاف معتبر على الاقل انقل لناقول لواحد قبل ابي ثور يوافقه على هذا التجهم فقط واحد!


اختم هذا بنقل الامام ابن تيمية للاجماع


قال شيخ الاسلام في النقض ج6 صفحة373 :
 لم يكن بين السلف من القرون الثلاثة نزاع في أن الضمير عائد إلى الله فإنه مستفيض من طرق متعددة عن عدد من الصحابة وسياق الأحاديث كلها يدل على ذلك

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> وهذا في سفر التكوين(الاصحاح الاول):
> *26 - و قال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا*
> 27 - *فخلق الله الانسان على صورته على صورة الله* (والحديث النبوي جاء موافقة على هذا على الخصوص والجملة نفسها فمن ادعى ان الضمير لا يعود الى الله فعليه بالدليل من قول النبي )
> وصدق شيخ الاسلام وانما الحديث جاء موافقة لما في التوراة في مسألة الصورة
> 
> ونقل ابن عباس عن اهل الكتاب مثبتا :
> غضب موسى عليه السلام على قومه من بعض ما كانوا يتلونه منه فلما نزل الحجر قال اشربوا يا حمير فأوحى الله إليه أن يا موسى تعمد إلى خلق من خلقي خلقتهم على مثل صورتي فتقول لهميا حمير فما برح موسى حتى أصابته عقوبة (رواه ابن بطة وغيره)


يا أخي الكريم أنت بذلك تنقل نصوص تريد أن تثبت من خلالها تشبيه وتمثيل الخلق بالخالق تبارك وتعالى سبحانه !
انظر إلى الذي استدللت به : 
( *وقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا ) .
(* *فخلق الله الانسان على صورته على صورة الله ) .*
( يا موسى تعمد إلى خلق من خلقي خلقتهم على مثل صورتي ) .

يا أخي الكريم هل صورة الله عز وجل سبحانه لها مثل ؟! 
أنت بذلك تنفي أصول أهل السنة والجماعة التي تقول أن صفات الله عز وجل سبحانه لا تماثل صفات أحد من خلقه .
وأنت لو بحثت في أقوال العلماء المعاصرين كلهم من أولهم لآخرهم لن تجد عالم واحد ممن يقولون بقولك وهو ان الضمير يعود على الله عز وجل سبحانه ، فلن تجد عالم واحد منهم قال أن عود الضمير على الله عز وجل سبحانه يفيد التمثيل أو التشبيه . 
لكنك أنت خالفت كل العلماء الذين يقولون بقولك  باستدلالك بهذه النصوص ! 
بل لو رجعت للنقاشات في الصفحة الأولى والثانية من هذا الموضوع ستجد أن الذين يقولون بأن الضمير يعود على الله عز وجل سبحانه ينكرون التمثيل .


أنا أتعجب جدًا صراحة : أيكون من أجل الانتصار لبعض الأئمة نثبت التشبيه والتمثيل لصفات الله عز وجل سبحانه ؟!

على كل حال : آخر تعليق لك قد بين الحق في المسألة وهو أن ( على ) تفيد التشبيه والتمثيل .
وأن الضمير بلا شك عائد على آدم ، وإلا كان تشبيه وتمثيل .

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

أعضاء المنتدى 
أنتم علماء الأمة أنتم صفوة

----------

